# Road to recovery and BIG gains



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok guys said i would get this up and running at the start of pct and that time has come.

current weight between 195lb and 200lb holding lots of water due to rebound from show but have added nice size.

stage weight this year was 181lb. next year aim is to have this around 195lb. a tall order but i will do everything to meet it.

Long term goal - Add on as much muscle to my frame as possible by may 2011. Aim is the ukbff leeds show in sept 2011. will allow me to diet over summer so no worries with uni work etc.

Short term goal - Get through pct and recover while maintaining a relativly lean physique i.e 10% bf or sub so im in a good place to start bulking come sept.

had blood tests done last thursday and get results back this thursday hopefully. pct will run for 45 days. i will then wait 2-4 weeks for these meds to clear possibly running d aspartic acid for 12 days then get bloods done again and see were we are at.

pct started last week with hcg 2500iu every other day for 8 jabs. today started 1 rohm pct cap and 50mg clomid tab.

supps being used during pct - growth 4iu mon-fri with ghrp6 on the weekend all started this week. will be ran until kit of growth is finished then wont be running it anymore until next contest prep i imagine will just play with ghrp6.

training im going to use these 12 week pct to play with things and see what i prefer.

currently training when my leg allows push/pull/legs training 4 days per week so a bodypart gets hit twice over 8/9 days.

each bodypart gets 2 heavy working sets on different exercises then a rest pause set or forced neg set x 2. after 3 weeks of this i am doing a week of 4 day body part split using lots of super sets and drop sets which happens to be this week. this may change but we shall see.

cardo currentl 5 x 30 mins hr around 120-125 on bike

diet as below

rising 10g glut/5g bcaa

Meal 1 - 80g oats 50g carbs + few raisens

7 egg whites +1 whole egg = 35p

15g isolate = 13p total = 50c/48p

Meal 2 - 200g rice,80g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g = 40g carbs

200g chicken or turkey or equivalent in fish = 40g protein +veg

Meal 3 - Meal 2 - 200g rice,80g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g = 40g carbs

200g chicken or turkey or equivalent in fish = 40g protein +veg

Meal 4 - Meal 2 - 200g rice,80g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g = 40g carbs

200g chicken or turkey or equivalent in fish = 40g protein +veg

Meal 5 - Meal 2 - 200g rice,80g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g = 40g carbs

200g steak or equivalent in salmon - 40p

Meal 6 - either 200g chicken/turkey or protein shake +10g fat from nuts or oil = 40p/10f

Total = 250g protein not including workout shakes on training days.,210c not including raisens - added in 6g omega 3 per day

Shakes on training days

Intra shake - 15gbcaa,glut,15g malto,beta alanine

Pwo shake - 20g isolate gives another 17g protein so 32g extra protein around workout.

1 week i will have a healthy cheat on a sat the next week something like pizza or indian.

if out and about usually use a shake consisting of a peptide mix powder with buckwheat flour.

this diet is very low to start as i have lots of water to drop due to rebound but i have grown nicely.

Think that about covers it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

REALLY looking forward to this mate. Be good to keep check on your progress. Diet looks great.

I will be spectating at the Leeds show no doubt so be great to follow this all the way up to the comp. good luck!! :thumbup1:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

good to see this up and running. will be following!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Subscribed as usual mate.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice one mate... looking forward to following your new exploits and learning from you too!! Speaking of which you just reminded my that I have bcaa's back in the cupboard and I forgot to take them pre and post workout... DOH... learning already... sigh...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, as always ill be being open and honest regarding everything. however i may keep aas use to PM as have been having a few sneaky people from uni keeping tracks and making comments and dont want lecturers asking questions etc


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers guys, as always ill be being open and honest regarding everything. however i may keep aas use to PM as have been having a few sneaky people from uni keeping tracks and making comments and dont want lecturers asking questions etc


Sounds good to me. Not that its any of their business mind......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

so as i stated superset week this week. chest/shoulders 2night

flat bench superseted with bw dips 3 sets reps 10-15

inclinde db press ss with incline db flies - 3 sets 10-15 reps

cable cross ss with press ups - 3 sets 12-20 reps

seated db side lat ss with smith rear delts - 3 sets 12-15 reps

massive pump in chest and shoulders. great session. have got a terrible sore throat that im hoping doesnt turn into something worse.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> have got a terrible sore throat that im hoping doesnt turn into something worse.


Probably from all that screaming as you were lifting the weights... lol...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best bud... pct was not fun this year for me after 9 months on.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well ive been on around 14 altho a good 5 months if not more was on 250mg i reckon recovery will not be easy im sure.

cheers mate


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Luck mate.. nice to see this up and running


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

some moe pics from show day


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck with this mate.

Just spotted you're doing the Leeds show next year, a mate of mine is trying to get me to do it too.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Good luck mate, will be watching closely.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys,

rack get it done pal we would probs be in same class inter u90??

trained back with a pal over at david lloyds. big lad only young 22 and has loadsa potential. guna get him in the banna first timers next year we reckon. anyway superset workout

started with set of pull ups rest pause 30 reps

bent over bb rows ss with underhand close grip pull downs 3 sets

seated flat bar cable row to chest ss with cable pull overs 3 sets

v grip pull downs ss with cable rope rows to waist seated 3 sets

1 set 25 dorian style deads

1 set 15 reps 1 arm db rows

all reps on ss 12-15

massive pump and great workout.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll see what I can do mate. We'd defo be in the same class and would be good to stand up there with you.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice pics mate... you healing up nicely still?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice one Hilly will follow...did you run hcg throughout your cycle or just for pct?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

GP - healing up mate leg feels better everyday so im happy. will do some light leg extensions and maybe a few other bits friday/sat.

clarkey there was a period of 2/3 weeks were i ain some hcg before xmas but basically i havnt ran any so just during pct. balls already feel bigger so definatly working.

however in the future hcg will be ran thru cycles i have decided.

cardio etc done today but no training. have been feeling very tired over the last couple of weeks and think its were thyroid is recovering/crashing so i have bought a thermometer and will be checking rising bodytemp over the next few days.

this is also a good sign if the body is in a catabolic state/overtraining apparantly so it is something i may do every day.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

like i mentioned above think thyroid hasnt recoverd yet as have been feeling very tired, lifeless. after a gym session im wiped for like 2 to 3 hours usually need to sleep. anyway checked morning temp and was 96.5f. should be between 97.6 and 98.2. this is a pretty much sure sign thyroid is running sluggish. i asked when bloods were taken last week to get this tested so should get results 2night.

would also explain why weight isnt dropping even tho only eating 2500cals and doing cardio 5-6 x per week.

anyway have added some iodine in at 12.5mg per day which is the recommended dosage so will see and hopefully this will help. muscles just feel lifeless on a morning etc. training later.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you stopped Thyroid meds all together now mate?

I've read it can take about 3 weeks to get back to a normal state


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i stoped them all 3 weeks ago or so pal. ran them for the first week after rebound ad am still suffering. only went to 50mcg a day and didnt use t3 for longer than 6 weeks total.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm screwed then, been using it a lot longer than 6 week


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice one Hilly..

Always enjoy reading your progress mate - also thanks for posting up some extra pics.

Some interesting points we were discussing in that other thread.. but best kept out of here I think??


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,

are you using gaspari myofusion yet? i was wondering how you rated it compared to reflex peptide fusion you were using before.

cheers


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll be tagging along with this one from this beginning 

Slightly confused with your diet though? 200g rice = 40carbs?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mick, good to have ure knowledge floating around in here. No im happy to discuss it were ever you like pal, been one of the better discussion ive had in a while and intend to play with slin/growth over the next 8 weeks so would be good for us to batter ideas around pal.

gumball not yet pal will be opening it next week lol. still trying to use this nasty banana flavour reflex. there choc/choc mint and strawberry are great but banana sucks.

WWR - 200g is a cooked weight but it should be 175g for 40g carbs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok cardio done today, went and used machine at uni which tests bf and is pretty accurate. put me at 6% which pleases me, shows muscle mass at higher than when i started diet but bf is half lmao pretty good rebound. however it does confirm that im holding around 5-6lb of water more than normal and around my stomach so ill be happy when body sorts itself out and normalises. possibly related to thyroid issues??? not sure.

docs havnt got results yet so will be next thursday.

trained arms all superset stuff this week. basically

stand all db ss flat bar reverse grip 3 sets

seated inc db hammer curl ss cable curl 3 sets

2 sets 21's

1 set 20 reps hammer curl bar

close grip smith bench ss machine push down 3 sets

inc db skull crushers ss dips

2 sets 30 reps rope push down

1 set 1 arm cable push down

all reps 12 upwards great pump.

swayed off diet a little as got stuff out so hit a noodle bar for wholeweat noodles and beef in blackbean sauce. only ate half noodles and had a plain chicken skewer to bump protein up.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

2lb down on last week and looking much less watery which is pleasing. however still feel pretty lethargic on a morning etc hopefully thyroid will bounce back over this next week or 2 so i can add in more food as hunger is killing me lol.

having dominoes at night but wont be going mental as dont wan the huge water rebound i had after my last dirty cheat.

no cardio this morning till monday now have done 4 sessions and want to give my leg some rest time. will either hit the gym today or 2moro for some light recovery leg work and abs/calfs.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Any chance of some pics mate?

Understand if not


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

maybe in a week or so not feeling well at all seem to be getting worse. plus not happy with how i look but we shall see.

I want the water to drop off and be well into pct so maybe end of week so can give a good indication of were im at


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Might be a bug going around mate... the wife and I have had something this week... but luckily it didnt take too long to shake, hope you feel better soon mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

definatly is a bug mate doc said white blood cell count was very high so im fighting something off.

Due to sat around the house and i like my oats so much ive had to lots of oats today breaky and my 5pm meal and i am bloated to hell. only70g each time but they havnt sat to well at all.

plus side is it has really stemd my hunger so i will probs do this over the next few weeks when keeping cals down until this hunger and my thyroid sort itself out. however when bulking not ideal at all.

Also just opened gaspari myofusion strawberries and cream. pretty tasty very sweet. not overly keen on strawberry shakes but this is nice however next time when i get some more i will try choc or choc mint/peanut butter as prefer these.

still got a little bot of syntha 6 to use as well but the stuff is very high in cals and 2 scoops is a meal replacement for me currently and leaves me hungry as hell to not ideal at all.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok was awake at 5 again today for some reason im still not sleeping for longer than 5 hours blood nightmare.

hit breaky at 6 then gym at 8.30. trained light legs mainly rehab work and stretches then superset calf and ab stuff.

feelt totally drained and lifeless while training. depending how i feel monday i may carry on with the planned week off as im just not recovering like i should. everything seems to drain me.

weight down to 196 this am so water is starting to drop. im 15lb over stage weight currently so happy with this will see were it drops off/

have added some ghrp6 in as of today just on weekends as running 4iu growth mon-fri until kit runs out. ghrp6 will be between 2-4 x per day depending how many i get in at 150mcg.

dominoes 2night will pop some metformin with these to ease the damagae


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like a bit of a rollercoaster at the moment. Still, can't imagine it won't stabilise in a few weeks time.

Enjoy the Dominoes, might have to indulge myself tonight now! :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

had my cheat sat night and was pretty controled. just got a small dominoes and 2 slices garlic bread. hit a couple cookies etc and 2 big bowl cinnamon grahems and job done.

sunday diet was spot on but did replace carbs from 2 meals with an oat and low fat custard mix lmao. totals the same tho so all good.

trained with a competitive powerlifter who i am helping drop a weight cat today so was a nice change altho he trains similar to how i am at the min push/pull/legs just with more volume but not much. very similar anyway

flat bench - 4 sets altho first 2 were slightly heavy warm ups of 10 reps u could say

inc bench - 2 working sets

cable flys 2 working sets

shoulder smith press 2 working sets

stand db side lat 2 working sets

v bar push down 2 working sets

rope overhead extensions 2 working sets higher reps 20+

took longer than i would of liked as was 3 of us and we did alot of chatting, perving on girls as in david lloyds but enjoyeded it.

started igf today to help with recovery. 50mcg shot into muscle to be trained at breakfast. so shot it in chest today. will hit shoulders 2moro. will be ran everyday for 24 days as a short cycle mainly focused on recovery and hopefully developing new sat cells to grow later


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good stuff Hilly... how are you feeling pct wise, is it going well for ya?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

early days yet mate but having no issues so far. last shot of hcg 2moro i believe need to check my journal.

then just keep plodding along and see how we go. starting to get more spots after shaving my chest/arms than i normally do which is annoying.

however getting more morning wood than ive had in along time which altho annoying is a good thing i suppose.

once the hcg drops out will be the tell tale in a couple of weeks pal. im hoping thje growth and igf will help


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> early days yet mate but having no issues so far. last shot of hcg 2moro i believe need to check my journal.
> 
> then just keep plodding along and see how we go. starting to get more spots after shaving my chest/arms than i normally do which is annoying.
> 
> ...


my wife feels much the same way mate... 

I am sure you will be fine...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Peter - did you run all your growth at 4ius mon-fri ? or did you do higher ? have a pal doing it at 4 [somotropin] for 6 days and we were wondering about raising it ...he will be swapping to hygetropin shortly so should he raise to 6 do you think ? Was gonna ask paul but being as you mentioned it - thought would toss it in here !

Get well soon hun ;-)

oats, sultanas and pnut butter rock - I could deffo eat that twice per day but takes 45 mins for bloat to subside haha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO GP

Jem i ran growth 4iu pre bed everyday for my prep stopping it 2 weeks out as it holds water.

Only reason im running it mon-fri now with ghrp6 on weekends is to make it last as cnt afford any more once kit runs out i reckon. well i cnt justify the expense at my level shall we say 

yeh i could eat oats at every meal. however yest for example i must have totaled around 200g and my stomach was buggerd all night. real shame. quinoa is a good second best im just to lazy to cook it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

whats that stuff you took alongside your dominoes mate,metformin?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you find metaformin mate? I just got some today.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

metformin i rate o nly for very high carb spells/cheat meals etc.

con i do rate it but not everyday use as it gives me a real bad stomach and it also lowers igf levels in the body so a big no no IMO.

However when taking it with a higher carb period or cheat meal i can sit there and feel myself filling/pumping up lol makes me bvery vascular etc. it does give me a little stomach discomfort but hard to tell wether its this or the cheat food usually. I also notice im not as watery the next day it definatly shuttles the extra carbs in the right places thats for sure.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Did you find the igf stings like mad when you put it in? I also found I got imense pumps from it too.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rack - no stings mate as im shooting 50mcg per day and mine comes in 100mcg bottles im just mixing it with ba so it doesn hurt.

massive - no mate thyroid is running under active after t3/clen use which is why cals are low, plus i want to minimise fat gain during pct. not worried about a lil muscle loss as this comes back very quick as you know.

aim is to have a major bulk from sept to may. aim is stil put on 14lb of lean tissue to my frame which i feel is achievable. this would sit me at 88kg and i feel i could compete quite well at the inter u90 hopefully


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well today was supposed to be a pull day with heavy deads and have been looking forward to it. However went out for the day yest and am sun burnt to bits so will be resting and moisturising all day lmao


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ouch! Sounds nasty mate, hope it cools off quick!

Subbed to this, looking forward to seeing some Jordan stylee mass gaining! :thumb:


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

What's type of bb contest are them photo's in? If u only need to be that size I think ill enter now.

I thought u had to have a lot more muscle than that tbh especially with all the gear u said u we're on!

Sorry to sound harsh but that's not really bodybuilding. In my opinion bodybuilding should have size as it says building in the name.

Just my opinion!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

piper said:


> What's type of bb contest are them photo's in? If u only need to be that size I think ill enter now.
> 
> I thought u had to have a lot more muscle than that tbh especially with all the gear u said u we're on!
> 
> ...


  One born every minute. So you think you should only compete once you get pro bodybuilder size do you? Okay...

Get shredded mate and then see how big you are.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

piper said:


> What's type of bb contest are them photo's in? If u only need to be that size I think ill enter now.
> 
> I thought u had to have a lot more muscle than that tbh especially with all the gear u said u we're on!
> 
> ...


And every1 is entitled to there opinion even if the person cant be fcked to read any posts on this journal or my other one saying i no i need more size however want to nail my condiiton which i did.

bloody hell you cnt even read the opening pages saying focus is on adding size.

Oh and i placed 6th out of 13 so if ure much bigger and think you could get ure bf to 4% then get cracking mate you may do very well.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

only just started reading this - how come in your protein totals you dont count that from the incomplete sources - there still kcals and considering you are taking in complete sources along with them will still count


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Just to keep it simple mate as im off season now and dnt want to be to anal with things. I find just counting direct sources and sticking with the same foods keeps things pretty similar total cals wise anyway.

potato/sweet pot/brown and basmati rice are all very similar in total cals, as are turkey/chicken/white fish. then eggs are the same with breaky and oats etc and steak always similar with tea.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> And every1 is entitled to there opinion even if the person cant be fcked to read any posts on this journal or my other one saying i no i need more size however want to nail my condiiton which i did.
> 
> bloody hell you cnt even read the opening pages saying focus is on adding size.
> 
> *Oh and i placed 6th out of 13 so if ure much bigger and think you could get ure bf to 4% then get cracking mate you may do very well*.


B!tch well and truly slapped :thumb:

Sunburn mate... ouchie...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

piper said:


> What's type of bb contest are them photo's in? If u only need to be that size I think ill enter now.
> 
> I thought u had to have a lot more muscle than that tbh especially with all the gear u said u we're on!
> 
> ...


I agree mate like Phil Hernon/DANTE says any one under heavy weight or super weight class is not a bodybuilder...........then again i wouldn't say that if i wasn't a heavy:lol:

Seriously though that was a real asshole comment i would love to see your pics big man:rolleyes:


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

piper said:


> What's type of bb contest are them photo's in? If u only need to be that size I think ill enter now.
> 
> I thought u had to have a lot more muscle than that tbh especially with all the gear u said u we're on!
> 
> ...


Lol, what a post. Just read some of your posts piper at the start of the year you were 12 stone 8 at 6 ft...

Hope to god you have put on a good couple of stone of lean tissue and are ripped to shreds to have made a comment like that.... otherwise you are just naive :ban:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Davo said:


> Lol, what a post. Just read some of your posts piper at the start of the year you were 12 stone 8 at 6 ft...
> 
> Hope to god you have put on a good couple of stone of lean tissue and are ripped to shreds to have made a comment like that.... otherwise you are just naive :ban:


Davo looking seriously buff in the avi mate... (sorry for hijack Hilly)...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha good shout davo he must have packed on some good size and im sure its all muscle. cos i weighed more on stage than he did.

dont worry GP davo is looking dam good thats for sure


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

piper said:


> What's type of bb contest are them photo's in? If u only need to be that size I think ill enter now.
> 
> I thought u had to have a lot more muscle than that tbh especially with all the gear u said u we're on!
> 
> ...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Rack if you're IGF is stinging mate you need to mix more BW with the AA.

Normally 1:1 is a good ratio..

Sounds like I use the same IGF Hilly - I find them handier in the smaller 100mcg vials TBH.

Agree with the use of Metaformin with high carb meals.. I get similar issues if using it at anyother time.. although it is cheap as f**k 

So what's a typical days eating like Hilly?

Have you had any cinnamon goodies yet?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've only used it once mate and that was a few years ago after gettin lean the first time. If it's used again I'd do what you suggest. Also wanting to try metformin too as I can pinch it off my nan lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh mick the hyge version - as i use a bottle over 2 days im not mixing with any aa at all just bac water.

at the moment mick im hitting 40p/40c/ at my first 5 meals last one is 40p/15f. no added fats apart from at breaky with an egg yolk and there is a lil more protein at breaky. its probs a 50/50 split. like below for yesterday

7 egg whites/1 whole egg, 70g oats,20g raisens

200g turkey/175 cooked brown rice/brocc

200g prawn stir fry/ 200g white pot

200g chicken/brocc/200g white pot

200g extra lean mince/200g sweet pot/brocc - had a few grapes here as well

pre bed - 125g quark mixed with peptide fusion to boost pro to 40g with 20g natty peanut butter.

those are basically my meals everyday just switched around. if im out like tuesday i grabed a pack of prawns and a chicken/couscous salad from morrisons giving me more or less the same breakdown. also had a sample total gainer shake from myprotein with an extra scoop of whey to take it around 40/40 split. vanilla was suprisingly bloody lovely. will be using this product when i start bulking.

i let myself eat whatever i want after 6/7 on a sat night.

looks like this with cardio 4 x per week is roughly maintaining my weight currently as thryoid still aint recoverd which is a bitch as its not alot of cals at all.

once body sorts itself i will start adding more fats in before carbs


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Are you feeling hungry at all mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes and no. i think im hungry and want to eat all the time. However half of this could be due to being off uni with nothing to do so im just sat dckin about all the time.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sunburn still bad bit easing off managed to train pull day.

deads - 2 working sets. pulled 200 comfortably for 1 no straps etc but tweaked low back so didnt try and go any heavier

bent over rows x 1 working set

seated upright mach row - x 2 working sets

underhand pull downs x 2 working sets

stand alt db curls x 2 working sets

flat bar curls x 1 working set

seated db hammer x 1 working set


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

phoned docs earlier regarding blood results. doctor looked over them while on phone and said everything is a ok.

happy days. will get them done again in ten weeks. fingers crossed


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Great news mate


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good news on the blood work hilly and lol at piper some people should think before they type whats on there mind.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good news on the results mate... hope the back is just a twinge and nothing serious...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yay for blood work, how's the leg now mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, im very health concerned so it pleases me to see the hard work i put into looking after my health paying off.

the next lot will be done in 8 weeks from today so 10 weeks post cycle and 4 weeks without any pct meds. this will ake me to mid august time and we shall see were im at then.

daz leg is getting better which pleases me greatly as is neck. its goten more rest as due to sunburn havnt been able to train or do cardio its been that bad. was going to do cardio today but thought id just rest for the week as i was meant to anyway and get right back at it monday cardio and training 3 days per week.

diet has been spot on as usual very boring but hey ho.

im away 2moro in whitby and staying over night. it will be the first time i have drank all year and i will be getting totally **** faced. I will have my normal breaky before i leave and then not doing anything bodybuilding related until monday when diet will re comence


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

have a good time and don't do anything I wouldn't do :devil2:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers jem.

Just had my quark and protein powder and have realised i think the quark is bloating me. last couple of nights stomach feels very hard and gasy after eating it. will stop using this and just use protein powder/natty peanut butter. shame as i liked it mixed in with the quark. will look at getting some fat freegreek yogurt instead.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weight this morning 2lb up from last week. not sure if this is down to the fact only trained twice and only did 1 cardio session or the fact ive added igf in. not to worry altho a little annoying considering cals are so low still.

However 2 weeks of pct done now and im gaining weight so cnt be a bad thing i reckon.

away for the weekend and all will resume monday.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It quite possibly could be from the IGF.

How are you looking though? Do you feel as though you've added 2lbs in water/glycogen?

Oh, have a good weekend bud.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not to sure mate my stomach is pretty bloated currently no idea why. However once everything is back to normal this next week i should get a better view when cardio/training resume properly. Im hoping to get in a good 3 sessions this week and a half decent leg workout fingers crossed. will just take it easy and hope for the best.

cheers pal


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Hilly... dont worry too much about gaining, that is your goal after all 

as long as its not all fat that is...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha very true mate,

Ok got well and truly smashed sat. started drinking at 11am on the train and this continued till around 2am. included in there was a nice dinner, indian around 10pm and some choc and fudge around whitby.

sat consisted of an english breakfast, plus the girl i was withs breakfast as she was being sick and 3 packs museli with a banana. the rest of the day was worse than this lmao however i did do 40 mins hard cardio yest to make me feel better. then hit toby carvery 

today cardio and diet as usual. trained push session and the pump i got was unreal very enjoyable session.

incline bench x 2 working sets

flat dumbell x 2 working sets

inc db fly x 2 working sets

standing db side lats x 2 working sets

bent over bb rear delt x 2 working sets

straight bar push down x 2 working sets

db skull curhsers x 1 working set

overhead rope extensions x 2 working sets.

apetite has been terrible today will end up being a meal down due to being bloated and feeling ****y from all poor food. however first tme had a weekend like that in probs over a year so no worries there. no drinking for atleast a month for me probs longer but it was great fun.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Glad you relaxed and got smashed haha ! I did it - and was just relieved to get it out of my system tbh - no more for me thank god ...funny thing was - I had no hangover and managed to train legs at 11 the next morning and get PBs ...arent our bods funny ?

LMAO at the girl being sick and you eating her brekkie - she couldnt even keep up with a none drinker - what a poor effort ...get rid ;-)


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like a good weekend mate.

It'll done you good like you said, and now you're back focused.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cardio has been done as usual. diet been spot on altho varied today as have been out basically was

2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, oats and pro powder

myprotein meal replacement and 100g cherries

crabs legs/seafood platter and couscous salad with 150g strawberries

100g chicken/100glean mince and rice

workout shakes

salmon,veg and bowl of oats

fat free greek yogurt and pro powder

trained legs today first proper session in around 16 weeks and right quad held up ok. nothing heavy but over the moon all the same.

leg extensions 5 sets i

leg press tri set feet close then feet middle then feet wide done no rest between. 2 lots of these

1 set front bb squats

smith lunges 2 sets

ham curls 4 sets

seated calf machine 1 set 50 reps

smith calf presses x 3 sets

toe press x 30 reps rest paused.

pleased and so far no leg issues will see how i am 2moro. cardio was jogging this morning as weather was nice. no cardio 2moro to let legs rest


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

great to hear no leg issues... well done mate...!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Excellent, glad the quads getting there mate! Nice and steady, bodybuilding is a marathon and all that... :thumb:

I think you're eating more cleanly than I am! Respect is due...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers lads,

yeh im eating very clean daz but to be honest i am happy this way. Ive been a little more lax on weekends as of late but bw is maintaining doing this so cnt complain.

again this weekend im away with my dad fri to sunday. we going round scotland in his campervan guna take bbq, and just hit different butchers for lots of good steaks and other more exotic meats if possible. cant wait.

legs are in bits already today ha and can see them getting worse. will do cardio 2moro and my pull day then away till monday. happy days


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nice rest day today altho legs are very sore lol cardio will be fun in the morn but then a good weekend of rest. diet on point as normal.

couple changes -

added in some kre alkyn i have left as of 2moro at 1.5g per day.

added in 5g creatine to intra workout shake

growth changing to shooting subq pre bed. Not noticing any difference with the am IM shots and there starting to annoy me lol pre bed is easier.

still using ghrp6 weekends atleast 2 shots per day 3 if i remember etc.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd love to try some ghrp6 et al. How are you finding it? I bet your legs are REALLY sore after a long lay off like you've had hehe. For some reason my right glute is in bits from legs the other day, can hardly get up the stairs at the moment.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i rate the ghrp6 mate used it last year and find it great for keeping bodyfat down if have some form of cardio in there and also for preventing and healing any injuries.

cardio done today just 20 mins as legs were still very sore. will be training pull this morning


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pull today

2 sets shoulder width pull ups

2 sets t bar underhand rows

1 set 1 arm db rows

1 set underhand narrow grip pull downs

2 sets stand ez bar curls

2 sets seated db hammer curls

all reps mainly between 6-8 some going upto 12. good workout enjoyed it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Journel going well dude, you enjoying bulking?

Out of interest, whats the macro breakdown of your diet p/c/f roughly?

Thanks mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not bulking now mate just maintaining weight very boring but all can do during pct.

currently 250p/200-220c/50-60f

pretty low considering cardio is 4-5 times per week also but its keeping my weight stagnant.

i tend to have a refeed period on a sat night were i smash a good few cals into me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate, im trying to put together my bulking plan as my cycle starts tomorrow and trying to get it around about the same macros as that. Im not anywhere near as big as you mind but protein will be a little higher.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh this is purely maintaining for me pal im around 196-198lb currently. basically i hit 40g protein per meal apart from breaky which is 50, carbs are 40 per meal apart from last meal which has 20g natty peanut butter instead.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool, im the same, 6 meals (apart from training days) all 40g protein apart from meal one which is 50 after cardio.

Carbs i seem to just pile weight on if i eat too many so im having about 150g carbs a day non training days and around 200 - 250 training days. Last meal is always PB instead of carbs.

So i should be looking like you soon then?? i wish! lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha sure should be mate, im also doing cardio 4/5 x per week and only training 3 days per week.

my intention is once pct is done i will up fats to around 80g per day initially by adding in some evoo to a couple of my solid meals. then pro will go to 50g per meal or i will add in a shake somewere and go from there


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push today but trained shoulders first.

seated db press 3 working sets. no neck issue here was pleased

seated stand side laterals 3 working sets

smith machine rear delts 3 working sets

flat bench 3 working sets

inc db press 2 working sets

superset inc fly with dips 3 sets

flat bar push down 2 working sets

rope push down 2 working sets

good workout overall. no niggles strength isnt to bad just feel small and natural lmao.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL.. small and natural... certainly not small mate... good to hear the workouts are going well...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> haha sure should be mate, im also doing cardio 4/5 x per week and only training 3 days per week.
> 
> my intention is once pct is done i will up fats to around 80g per day initially by adding in some evoo to a couple of my solid meals. then pro will go to 50g per meal or i will add in a shake somewere and go from there


Sounds like you have it sorted mate. I also do cardio 5 times a week now fasted. Need to for me to stay leanish. Ill see how i go on with my diet the way it is. With me just starting a cycle would you suggest uping the protein from 40g per meal to 50 giving me 300g total non training days, 350 training days??

Cheers dude, and your not small, your mahoosive!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LOl cheers lads,

Kieran definatly mate if ure starting a cycle get the protein wacked up first. then increase the fats then carbs last IMO


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hellllloooo just poking head round - all our journals have become a bit uneventful lately haha !

I miss sultanas in my oats - that is all


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hey jem, yeh im having 20g of mixed sultanas and dried cranberrys every morning bloody lovely 

been for tapas today for dinner, had chicken breast wit choped tomatoes, potatoes and some minted lamb.

as i may be going to ibiza in 6 weeks it turns out im really glad i controled this rebound and have stayed fairly lean 

diet today

cardio 20 mins hit

2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 70g oats,25g whey

200g chicken,200g potato,veg

tapas

40g whey protein,40g buckwheat flour, slice of toast - 40p/40c

have 200g tuna steak with sweet pot next

probs 40g shake and 20g peanut buter pre bed.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG dried cranberries and prunes are awesome - I could eat loads of them !!!

well I am quite sure that you will not be singing and dancing about foam parties in your journal when you return unlike certain other tarts FPMSL ....but enjoy it ;-)

I'm thinking of a long weekend somewhere hot - diet and sunbathing - sounds good to me !


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha no i wont be, there will be no contact from me for a whole week if im away. will be to wrecked to do anything technical then will recover for a week dieing haha

nice blow out before i start hitting the bulking very hard ALA jordan


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ended up hitting the gym for a bit to catch up with a pal while he tries to persuade me to hit ibiza. did 30 mins cardio and some abs


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

hilly what was reasoning for routine change?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as im in pct mate i feel training just 3 days a week is more than enough to stimulate muscle with extra recovery time. hence why volume is also reasonably low and im just playing with rep ranges weekly but mostly heavier side between 6-12 reps.

when i start bulking again will go back to 4 days hitting a bodypart twice over 8/9 days with lower volume just 3/4 working sets heavy ass poss


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem said:


> OMG dried cranberries and prunes are awesome - I could eat loads of them !!!
> 
> well I am quite sure that you will not be singing and dancing about foam parties in your journal when you return unlike certain other tarts FPMSL ....but enjoy it ;-)
> 
> I'm thinking of a long weekend somewhere hot - diet and sunbathing - sounds good to me !


I'm not a tart :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> LOl cheers lads,
> 
> Kieran definatly mate if ure starting a cycle get the protein wacked up first. then increase the fats then carbs last IMO


Ok thanks mate, you couldnt make the small ammendments to my diet in my thread that i would need could you. Perhaps i should add another meal in?

Thanks so much, feel cheeky asking for help all the time.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dnt pal not a worry.

ok trained pull today

pull ups shoulder width x 2 working sets

bb rows overhand grip x 2 working sets

underhand shoulder width pull downs x 1 working set

cable v grip rows x 1 working set

cable tucks x 1 working set

stand alt db curls x 2 working sets

stand flat bar curls x 1 working set

seated db hammer curls x 1 working set

job done, strength isnt dropping still actually up on a couple of things from last week. girl in gym says i look much better now than i did 6 weeks ago lol so must mean im in good enough shape to hit ibiza


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate, always good to get compliments eh.

Oh and if you do, dont be like that pratt in the other thread, at least nail some of the fitties LOL.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate, always good to get compliments eh.
> 
> Oh and if you do, dont be like that pratt in the other thread, at least nail some of the fitties LOL.


Oi you leave me little rack alone [sounds so wrong that  ] ....only I am allowed to call him a prat !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> Oi you leave me little rack alone [sounds so wrong that  ] ....only I am allowed to call him a prat !


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok my lg science asgt came today so this will be started monday. kre alky and intra workout creatine will be droped. aromasin will alsod be droped as this has an anti e effect apparantly so dnt want both working. also got a tub of anabolic pump with it but wont use that yet so i can judge the other properly.

trained legs today another proper session with free weight squats and no hernia pain either with the lighter weights so very happy.

squats x 3 working sets just working upto 120kg nothing exciting

leg press x 2 working sets

extensions x 2 working sets

sldl db x 2 working sets

ham curls x 3 working sets

have a sample of bsn thermorush i used half of today and it made me feel sick as a dog not impressed at all. would not recommend it.

cardio done this am and all food as per normal.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained sum abs/calfs today as didnt get them done yest. rest of weekend will be resting and maybe a few drinks 2night. car cost me 700 quid this week so i wont be going to ibiza. pretty annoyed but hey ho


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

will be starting ASGT to review as mentioned before. have started another log were i will update my thoughts etc on the product however will be keeping this log also

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/lg-sciences/104851-lg-science-asgt-log.html#post1757919


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok well i hit 1 scoop 30 mins pre workout. mixability and taste id give it 7/10. very drinkable no bloat or anything. I certainly wont have an issue drinking it like a couple of pre workout drinks i have used.

As far as a pre workout energy boost etc to be honest i got nothing from the 1 scoop. However i have an extensive history of stim use and i usually find i handle them quite well so maybe 1 scoop just isnt going to work for me however it was the dose on the bottle so its what i ran.

Ive worked out with me just training 3 days a week i can ran 2 scoops pre workout and 1 scoop non workout for around 1 month so will give this method a go. If i feel i need to up to 3 scoops then i will switch to just running it pre workout.

workout was

flat db press x 2 working sets

incline bb x 2 working sets

dips x 2 working sets

seated side lat raises x 2 working sets

standing OH press x 2 working sets

stand rear delt x 1 working set

v bar push downs x 2 working sets

overhead rope extensions x 2 working sets.

Will update on wednesday when i train and try 2 scoops of the asgt.

also tried a sample of gaspari size on pre contest today. very tasty shame its so expensive.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> As far as a pre workout energy boost etc to be honest i got nothing from the 1 scoop. *However i have an extensive history of stim use *and i usually find i handle them quite well so maybe 1 scoop just isnt going to work for me however it was the dose on the bottle so its what i ran.


Of both the legal and illegal variety :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha lets just say i used to like to get wrecked more than i liked to train and be healthy. good job im a changed man now tho


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet has been spot on, went out for dinner and had a prawn and scallop starter then beef and a pitta bread with some chicken in satay sauce. have done 2 cardio sessions today one pre breaky 25 mins hit on bike then 1 2night joging and incline walking as i was bored.

cardio in the morning then legs 2moro. will be hitting 2 scoops of asgt so will see if i notice much more of a kick this time.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mmmm beef and pitta bread OMG ! ....I'm gonna work on fitting that one in for sure


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it was nice jem, a restaurant called starters were u get a few little courses.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> it was nice jem, a restaurant called starters were u get a few little courses.


Mmmm that's what I like - no desperate dan cow pies here ...just little bits of everything - that's why I like tapas so much ! sounds perfick  ...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

did 2 cardio sessions yesterday so didnt do any today

ok trained legs today and took 2 scoops 30 mins before.

Definatly didnt taste as nice with 2 scoops but still drinkable/downable.

Noticed much more of a kick this time. Not a huge one but definatly perked me up as had been tired most of day. felt like it started to kick in around 15-20 mins after taking it so may take it a little closer to training next time. no come down/crash so far 3 hours later so pretty pleased. had a good workout.

leg press x 3 working sets

front squats x 2 working sets

extensions x 3 working sets

sldl bb x 2 working sets

ham curls x 2 working sets

static db lunges x 1 working set

toe press x 2 working sets reps 75 then 50

standing x 2 working sets

a good workout, felt focus and good energy right thru. much more impressed with the asgt than with just one scoop.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like things are still going good mate. Whats asgt??

I have changed carbs around a little (source) and trying egg noodles, rice noodles etc just to mix it up. They any good?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

asgt is lg sciences andraulic state i am reviewing for them  check the lg science thread.

Rice noodles i imagine are fine altho they will likely be quite high gi im presuming so i would keep the pwo.

I have just bought some wholewheat noodles funnily enough to try 2moro which seem like a good addition to mix it up.

the egg noodles im not sure about mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> asgt is lg sciences andraulic state i am reviewing for them  check the lg science thread.
> 
> Rice noodles i imagine are fine altho they will likely be quite high gi im presuming so i would keep the pwo.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, ill check it out.

Yeah the rice noodles are a higher gi i think. Im just struggling to eat rice with chicken and wanted to mix it up a bit to keep it interesting. How do you tell the g.i of a food. Is it printed on the packaging???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just bang gi table in google pal.

I like sweet potato cold i cook a big batch up on a sunday and it lasts me till wed. im not a big rice fan. if im at home i dice a jacket pot and make wedges,


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> just bang gi table in google pal.
> 
> I like sweet potato cold i cook a big batch up on a sunday and it lasts me till wed. im not a big rice fan. if im at home i dice a jacket pot and make wedges,


Yeah i like sweet potatoes cold aswell so i take it these are a good substitute for rice then?? These will be my main carb source if they are!! although much more expensive, worth it.

Im just going to mix it up from time to time but keep it nice and simple. Going to start making my own salsa to have with my main meals as seems a better/healthier alternative to the shop bought sugary sauces.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh sweet pot is just as good if not better than rice IMO. normal potato is fine as well. i think sweet pot is still pretty cheap at just over a quid for a kg.

own salsa sounds good just to much effort for me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> yeh sweet pot is just as good if not better than rice IMO. normal potato is fine as well. i think sweet pot is still pretty cheap at just over a quid for a kg.
> 
> own salsa sounds good just to much effort for me


Oh good, sweet potatoes it is from now on then, makes the chicken so much more edible.

And get it done ya lazy git, i thought you was a genius in the kitchen?? :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha i like simple things.

did cardio with my weighted vest on this morning. walking around with a 40lb vest on the day after training legs is definatly not a good idea.

have been and stocked up on beef. my butcher sorted me out a beef quarter or something for 45 quid. after he cut it down it was mainly sirloin 4+kg worth, around a kilo of fillet, around a kg of tail ends and some mince. worked out for the total amount 5.70 a kg. over the moon.

diet today

2 whole eggs,3 egg whites, oats,whey protein

tuna steak and 100g fillet steak, 200g sweet pot

200g chicken/brocc/sprouted spelt raisen bread 100g

tin tuna, scoop whey,60g oats

200g steak, sweet pot 200g asparagus

pre bed probs protein shake with peanut butter.

have just bought a small tub of usn pistacio to try the igf 1 similar to peptide fusion and the syntrax matric and OMFG its unreal like an almond flavour. im addicted to it between this, the syntrax cookies and cream and reflex peptide vanilla id be happy drinking lots of these for my cheat meals haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate, great price on the meat!!

Glad things are still going smoothly.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good deal on the beef mate... and are you crazy walking around with a 40lb vest after legs...!!! just walking is often tough enough...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok trained pull today. took 2 scoops asgt 30 mins pre workout and also gave the anabolic pump a run 15 mins before the workout.

I felt the asgt as before within around 15-20 mins. just used 1 scoop of the abaolic pump but i was very focused during training and even with the extra sets doing deadlifts i didnt fatigue at all. had a strong session and was very pleased.

no come down so far either and were 3 hours after consumption so i am impressed with mixing both product 2gether.

I will continue to do so for my forseable workouts and see if its like other products and the effects wear off after a while or you benefit all the time. will be interesting to see as if it works this well everytime and i had more funds i would definatly run both constantly.

anyway trained with a competitive powerlifter who im helping with there diet.

full deads - 3 working sets last 1 was a single with 220 over the moon with this. will definatly be hitting 250 plus by xmas.

dorian style deads x 1 working set of 16

pull downs x 2 working sets

cable v grip rows x 2 working sets

weighted hang 34kg x 51 seconds

ez bar curls x 2 up on reps from last week

2 sets pinweel curls.

very pleased with the dead considering el natural. last time i pulled that i was a stone heavier/bulking and on anabolics.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome deadlifting hilly mate!!!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

nice work on the deads mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

220! And while in PCT! Awesome mate. Seems like you're back up and running now mate? Leg / neck all ok now?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys,

daz yeh neck is still tight on a morning but its not preventing me doing anything some im pretty happy.

back is sore as hell today lol. went an did an extra cardio session today in the gym 15 mins cross trainer and 15 mins incline wallking then did some abs.

weight this morning 198.2lb so down just less than a lb from last week. no change really which is pleasing.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

That is great pulling mate, nice stuff


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work Hilly mate... awesome stuff on the DL... also glad the injuries have made themselves scarce...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys

trained push today and had a very good workout.

I have always said if your diet is right you dont need pre workout supps. HOWEVER i can honestly say using both the asgt and the AP is giving me some great focus and energy for my workouts especially as right in the middle of pct. I have good energy right the way thru workouts. I have been feeling tired today and have had 2 naps one just before training and felt tired on the way to gym. However felt very focused once the supps from lg science kick in.

As i said before if the effects dont wear off like they do with alot of supps like this after a few week and i i was working full time i would seriously consider using these products year round funds allowing. Im tempted to order some of their protein powder to give a bash.

anyway the workout

flat bench 2 heavy working sets then 1 lighter set

incline db x 2 working sets

decline bench x 2 working sets

cable cross over x 2 working sets

circuit with db front raises, db side raises and db bent over raises. 2 sets of these 10 reps each exercise

heavy partial db side laterals x 1 working set

dips x 2 working sets

rope push down x 2 working sets

good workout strength wasnt to bad heavy sets of bench were with 120 kg for between 6-8 reps, dips last set with the 40kg db for a comfy 10 reps which i was pleased with considering what i had done previously etc.

diet for today

4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 20g whey, 70g oats,raisens

200g chicken, whole wheat noodles, brocc

200g chicken, 200g white pot, brocc

150g tuna steak, 60g oats with 20g pro powder

workout shakes

200g steak,200g sweet pot,brocc

before bed probs a shake with some peanut butter

__________________


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice going mate!

Well i got my test results back from last Fridays test.

Still very low but improved since last time.

First time i did them after 7 weeks off.

Test serum 150 normal range 280-800

Free test 3.1 normal range 9.3-26.5

This time after 13 weeks off.

Test serum 192

Free test 5.2

On the positive side i am regaining size that i lost after a crash around the 7-10 week mark.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like all is going great in PCT mate. Going to have to add DL's in myself from now.

Where did you get the anabolic pump from? Need something to get me focussed for the gym atm


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> Looks like all is going great in PCT mate. Going to have to add DL's in myself from now.
> 
> Where did you get the anabolic pump from? Need something to get me focussed for the gym atm


Predator nutrition mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks DEJ


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

RACK said:


> Thanks DEJ


no probs dude!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No training today just cardio and rest.

Had some good news though. I have been selected to be a board sponsor over on MT for Optimum nutrition. I will also more than likely be attending any stands they have at shows etc. This means i get a certain amount of supps free/discounted etc as well as info and trials on new supps which will be good and help me towards improving my physique and save me money.

*So if any1 has any questions regarding optimim nutrition products feel free to pm me.*

Im not sure about wether much will be run on here etc because they are not a sponsor on here.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great news, very well done


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well done bud


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers boys,

I am getting there casein, pro complex which is similar to peptide fusion and pro pep to try so will write reviews on these products as well as a rolling thread on there whey as i am getting a variety box with all the different flavours


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow that's fantastic mate, congratulations!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome news mate!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

great news mate. Everything seems to be coming together nicely for you mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers boys,

i recieved my box of info from them today along with a couple of t shirts and shakers to use in the gym. i should be receiving some supps to start using 2moro so will let you guys no how i get on and what/if i would recommend any.

pull today and again another good workout. felt focused and really enjoyed training.

used my 2 scoops asgt 20 mins or so pre training then hit a scoop of AP around 10 mins before i started.

The AP i dnt mix with water i just smash a scoop in my mouth then take a swig of water and swallow. goes down a treat this way.

wide grip pull downs x 2 working sets

bent over bb rows underhand x 2 working sets

close grip pull downs underhand x 1 working set very slow neg

horizontal row wide grip for upper back x 1 working set

seated db alt curls x 2 working sets

stand flat bar x 1 working set

seated preacher ez bar x 1 working set

some ab work.

very pleased to say most weights if not all were up on 2 weeks ago when i did this workout.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds great Hilly!!

Out of interest, what do you do for ab workout please???

diet still the same i take it or are you upping the carbs anytime soon once PCT is over??


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work mate... looking forward to your write ups... I have use ON before and it was alright tbh... good luck with it and keep up the great lifting...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Kieran diet macros still the same. found some whol wheat noodles that are 40g carbs per pack so have added these in here and their.

Weight is still maintaining during pct so it wont be increased until test levels are normalish.

Will be getting tests in 3/4 weeks so will re evaluate then.

Abs there is no set routine. one week will be more superset stuff. for instance today i did 3 sets of incline sit ups superseted with seated knee tucks then 2 sets hang knee raise.

last week was leg raises then weighted sit ups. always 4-6 sets. dnt want my small waist getting any bigger 

GP cheers mate, just found out will be getting some of ABB performance RTD products to try so will let every1 know what i think of these also.

peter


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks alot mate, where are the noodles from please. I pretty much only have sweet pots now everyday but want to change it every now and then. The egg noodles are really nice but would be nice to have alternative options.

Thanks for all your help mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not a worry pal, the noodles were from asda. I rotate between sweet pot, white pot done in wedges with 1 cal spray in the over, brown rice, sprouted grain bread occasionly and 60g oats depending on my mood


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> not a worry pal, the noodles were from asda. I rotate between sweet pot, white pot done in wedges with 1 cal spray in the over, brown rice, sprouted grain bread occasionly and 60g oats depending on my mood


Sounds good mate, its nice to mix it up, keeps it interesting. Never heard of sprouted grain bread so will look into that.

Can i ask, why the wedges done in 1 cal spray instead of something like EVOO for the extra calories from good fats???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sprouted spelt bread is a very good source mate bang it in google.

because cooking in olive oil ruins the good fats and turns it into rubbish fats pal. thats why i fry my eggs in coconut oil or 1 cal spray.

plus i like to keep pro/fat meals and pro/carb meals currently while maintaining


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now thats interesting about the fats turning into bad fats when cooked, never ever come across that and i cook EVERYTHING in EVOO aswell so perhaps i will get some 1cal spray instead then and if i want good fats ill have the EVOO in shakes or PB etc. Thanks for that.

Will get some of that bread to try, always open to something new.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

they do a raisen version of the bread which is like malt loaf. 100g has 48cabr si believe around 220 cals and is great plain or toasted with a little cinamon sprinkled on


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> they do a raisen version of the bread which is like malt loaf. 100g has 48cabr si believe around 220 cals and is great plain or toasted with a little cinamon sprinkled on


God that sounds like heaven and reminds me i need some cinamon!!!!

Where do you buy the bread mate, i have never seen it in Tesco's.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its from a health shop near me pal.

just type in google sprouted spelt bread think its made by sunnyville


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> its from a health shop near me pal.
> 
> just type in google sprouted spelt bread think its made by sunnyville


Yeah found it on google, they do loads of different ones so ill order some. thanks mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no worries mate. make sure its sprouted spelt and not sprouted wheat.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Well at the moment im in pct but i have had a few issues at uni about people reading my online journals etc which is a little annoying because i do like to discuss it with people but may keep it to just pm for any1 that is interested.

No training today. did my usual 30 mins cardio pre breaky then have just done another as was bored so caught up with the lads and did a little cardio in gym.

todays eating as an example there pure pro i will be having pre bed to try. gives me 35 g protein in a can choc flavour from a blend which is very good and useful i also have the pro 50 which is the same just 50g protein. very useful products to have/keep in the car etc.

Once i try them i will update in here.

hilly

4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 70g oats, 20g whey

protein blend, ainsley harriot lentil mix. not impressed with this

200g sweet pot,200g chicken,stir fry veg

150g chicken,brocc,60g oats with 15g whey

200g steak, 200g sweet pot brocc

before bed will be a protein shake and natty peanut butter.

My supps came from ON today so was chuffed. Started sampling some of the whey proteins. not impressed with choc mint however toffe caramel fudge was very very nice will be gettinga tub and strawberry banana was pretty tasty.

also received a fair few samples of ABB RTD who are an affiliate of Optimum. So i have got a can of there Finsih that post, i have got a couple of cans their of there pro protein and protein 50. protein blends in a can/bottle. very good idea and very useful to have.

I will update on how they taste,go down etc once i have tried them


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained legs today with the powerlifter i am helping drop weight. was good to have him look over my squat form etc. no issue with quad either so very pleased.

squats - 3 working sets last one was 160kg x 3 which i was very pleased with no pain around hernia area either with the free squat so very pleased

smith squat no lock out 2 working sets a heavy one then a set of 20

extensions x 2 working sets

SLDL BB x 2 working sets

seated ham curls x 2 working sets

seated calf machine x 3 working sets reps 50/30/30

diet has been good. tried the vanilla creme optimum nutrition gold whey/isolate. was pretty tasty. had the fruit punch earlier in the day. was a nice change very fruity suprised me actually could see me getting a tub of this for pwo.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No cardio today legs are in totally goosed. diet has been spot on as usual however have had a couple of cheats in the form of a muller light and a small supreme protein bar.

Also had a bowl of oat bran as i want another carb source to add into my diet as i hate rice. So im trying out oat bran and weetabix see which seems to sit better with my stomach. i am also going to order some roasted buckwheat which you can use as cereal to see how this goes down. been very bloated today and think its the rice but no idea why.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

this week is a higher rep/pump week.

inc db press superset with db fly x 3 working sets

seated machine press 3 working sets each with 1 drop on each set

cablce cross over 1 set 30 reps

cable cross but from the bottom like a decline movement 1 set 20 reps

stand db side lat x 3 working sets with 1 drop on each set

bent over rear delt db superset with bent over bb rear delt x 2 working sets

dips x 2 working sets 20-30 reps

v bar push down superset with rope push down x 2 working sets

workout killed me lol was very hot but got a great pump etc

Diet i am playing around with as i hate rice with a passion so trying to find alt carb sources. possibilities are weetabix, barley or rye flakes. i try not to have to much wheat so would rather use the barley or rye flakes as can have them just like porridge. the barley was quite nice bigger flakes than oats so more to chew on so to speak, will try the rye 2moro both are similar macros to oats.

I do like quinoa but its a ball ache having to cook it on the hob however may start cooking bigger batches then just re heating but its more expensive than the other 2.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Have you tried cornmeal [polenta] hilly ? it makes yummy porridge - I make it for the kids, cornmeal porridge = cornpop


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cornmeal... that sounds interesting!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gotta be weetabix mate, add a few raisens in with it and you're well away.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Never heard of that jem i will take a look,

yeh weetabix seems like a good shout but i do usually try to stay away from wheat products as a whole such as wholemeal bread etc


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

another good session today felt more energetic and then the LG science asgt and AP gave me my usual kick and endurance which came i n useful for this high rep workout.

pull

wide grip pull downs to chest superset with pull downs behind neck x 3 working sets

v grip cable row with 1 drop on each set x 2 sets

bent over bb rows underhand ss with flat bar cable rows to chest x 2 working sets

1 set cable pull overs

1 set rope cable rows

2 sets 21's ez bar

2 sets high rep stand alt db curls

1 set db hammer curls with 3 drops

6 sets of calfs thrown in.

tried orange cream ON whey pwo. was very average. i wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

orange cream sounds minging ...bleurgh - orange and milky substances a definite no-no ...and that is all I have to say really so will bugger off - except 'throwing in calves'...pfft does anyone train them properly or are they always an afterthought at the end of a session ? ....;-)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> orange cream sounds minging ...bleurgh - orange and milky substances a definite no-no ...and that is all I have to say really so will bugger off - except 'throwing in calves'...pfft does anyone train them properly or are they always an afterthought at the end of a session ? ....;-)


this was an afterthought as they get trained on leg day but i had shorts on and when looking in the mirror my calfs looked tiny so i decided they now need training twice a week 

relfex do choc orange which is pretty decent in instant whey but this wasnt to good at all very average.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> this was an afterthought as they get trained on leg day but i had shorts on and when looking in the mirror my calfs looked tiny so i decided they now need training twice a week
> 
> relfex do choc orange which is pretty decent in instant whey but this wasnt to good at all very average.


I am sick of spending money on supps so trying out the reflex choc mint whilst waiting for some myprotein - not expecting to enjoy it all that much as I think the reflex stuff is kinda naff but we shall see

letting you off on the calves then - I just enjoy training mine lots


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How are you finding the Optimum range in general son?

If you were pressed, what would you say distinguishes ON from their rivals?

Got my shaker the other day, very impressed with the design. Functional yet had a sleek look to the body.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Well regarding their whey i never realised it is a blend of isolates,concentrate and whey peptides mostly isolate which makes it superior than any other straight whey and a very good price when comparing to other isolates. flavours well some are good and some are not so good i have a thread on here reviewing flavours if you wanna check it out but it mixes very well and is a think shake.

I have a tub of their casein and pro complete to start using over the next couple of days. casein speaks for itself and quite a few people on here rate it highyl so im looking forward to trying it. the pro complete is an interesting blend of whey concentrates/isolates and egg protein but doesnt have much of mil/casein if any so ideal for during the day but not pre bed making it slightly less of an all round shake than something like reflex which i rate highly. still to try this pro complete also.

products im looking forward to trying is their hydro whey which is superior to isolates and their are many good reviews on it. another is nitrotech 24 which is basically a meal replacement with very good ingrediants from blended protein types to mct/omega mix for the fats. also added fiber etc. it is expensive but looks to be a a good product.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

started d aspartic acid today. last day of clomid and nolva today. will run for 12 days


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad things are still going good mate. I know exactly what you mean about hating rice, i am the same and beginning to HATE all my food especially chicken. Let me know how you go on with the alternate carb sources.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Interested to see if u notice much from the d aspartic acid, as have just ordered mine to start next week also. R u still taking the hgh/ghrp at this stage hilly?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate am still runing hgh at 4iu shot IM pre morning cardio mon-fri then loading ghrp6 on a weekend. as of this week i have added in another ghrp6 shot pre bed.

This will continue for a week or 2 until growth runs out. then i will take nothing for a week and get bloods done then evaluate were i go from their.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What's the d aspartic acid for mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

do a search mate, its been shown in a trial of young adults to increase their test levels by 40%

some are getting something from it others nothing but if it helps in anyway its worth the 30 quid for 12 days worth


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

need a bit of help hilly, i'll pm you :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No problems my mate, if its about gaining weight i wont be impressed tho im sick of helping every1 get massive while im in bloody pct hahahaha

hope ure well


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> No problems my mate, if its about gaining weight i wont be impressed tho im sick of helping every1 get massive while im in bloody pct hahahaha
> 
> hope ure well


mate i need no help gaining weight, you know me mate i only have to think of carbs to put on weight


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As always, thanks mate. Will do a search now. Could be just what I need as PCT ends next week


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> As always, thanks mate. Will do a search now. Could be just what I need as PCT ends next week


I would definitley consider it mate, I kno a few ppl that have used it after there regular pct and for the price u can't grumble.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup i paid 3 quid for 12 days worth but predator have just got a powder version in that works out much better value for money


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be getting some sorted today lol


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah I bought the powder from predator, will be enough left over for next pct aswell


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

How do you rate GH mate?

Is it something you use (besides benefits) due to having the spare cash with uni etc?

Do you think it's worth the money as plenty of folk say otherwise.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I really do rate it for diet mate if doing i show. I think it really helped transform my physique while dieting as i put on some good muscle while stripping down.

However i am only using it now due to having left over from my show hence why im running it mon-fri weekends off to make it last as cant afford or justify running any more.

To be honest i dont feel my physique warrant the cash nor needs it to grow so i cnt see me using it when i start bulking unless i have some spare money left over from loan or i get work during summer. i would really like to try it pwo with slin during a bulking phase as you can make it last a while like this and people report very good gains.

However i imagine i will just be running ghrp and maybe cjc during the off season as its much much cheaper then i will use gh for my next show for sure money allowing of course.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok went to physio last night who found a few issues which he thins may have been causing my neck probs mainly some rotated cervicle/thoracic vertebrae so he adjusted these and worked out some knots around my scapular spine and upwards mainly.

He also adjusted some issues in my lower back which may have been causing the above.

ANyway felt much better last night but when i have woke this morning everything is stupdily tight as well. woke at 5am and due to pain havnt been able to get back to sleep. head is killing due to pain etc. nightmare

anyway no training toda hopefully 2moro it will be better and i can do legs.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

'adjusted'

makes me shudder docs and physios etc tune us the same way as a loose nut on a wheel 

yeah just whack it a bit and nudge here lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha yeh ure not far off mate. to be fair the bloke is a good guy and knows his stuff. However due to us having extra muscle mass it means he has to be more forecful to get thru the muscle and be able to manipulate the bones etc.

basically this involves me taking a deep breath in then exhaling out while he jumps and pushes all his weight down thru his hands and twists them to move stuff lol. real good fun hearing everything crack.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> haha yeh ure not far off mate. to be fair the bloke is a good guy and knows his stuff. However due to us having extra muscle mass it means he has to be more forecful to get thru the muscle and be able to manipulate the bones etc.
> 
> basically this involves me taking a deep breath in then exhaling out while he jumps and pushes all his weight down thru his hands and twists them to move stuff lol. real good fun* hearing everything crack*.


Ouch... have had that once or twice... really grit your teeth stuff...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

neck is still buggerd. can barely drive my car etc so no training or cardio again today. thought physios are meant to make it better not worse lol.

also looked in the mirror and am defintly now fat. not sure how this has sneaked up on me and well annoying consider cals are not usually over 2800 a day and cardio is 5 x per week if not more.

dam my body is ****e.

anyway as of monday carbs will be taken out of meal 5 so will be around 160 non training days and 190 training days. protein still around 240 non and 280 training days. fats are 2 yolks, whatever from 200g steak and 20g natty peanut butter or almonds pre bed.

only just for now is dropping 200g sweet pot in meal 5 every day unless i train late then will drop an early meal so around 200 cals and 40g carbs droped.

im bored so in the process of making a healthy choc muffin loaf as dont have any muffin tins. basically consists of buckwheat flour/oats/pro powder/ eggs/ grated almonds/raisens/cranberry/vanilla essence/cider viniger/baking soda and cottage cheese lol. around 60g carbs in the whole loaf from the oats/buckwheat then whatever fprotein and fats. havnt counted i was bored so just messing about. will see how it turn out


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok have had a buggerd neck since friday so havnt trained. went in today to do some high rep leg stuff and just did what i could.

took usual 2 scoops lg and 1 scoop AP. unfortunatly im not getting the same kick. as this is the last of the 4 weeks on the asgt im going to increase the AP to get the kick i was getting.

I suppose with these products they cant keep working forever. I good test for some1 who has it or a better way to use it i imagine would be cycling 3 weeks on it then 1/2 weeks off and repeat running it in line with growth spirts. would be a good experiment for some1 with the funds available.

leg press - 2 working sets 70 reps then 50 reps

seated leg press machine 10 reps feet 2gether/10 reps feet middle/10 reps feet wide. 3 working circuits of this.

extensions with 3 drop sets each set x 2 working sets

ham curls - 4 sets of 20 increasing weight each set

adductor mach 2 working sets of 20 - added this in to try and give my legs more of a thicker look from the front.

toe press 2 setx 70reps/60 reps

seated calf machine - 2 sets 40 reps/20 reps


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hilly said:


> dam my body is ****e.


Sounds like our body's are the same mate.

Sorry to hear about the neck too


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

went to see physio 2night. he found that my lower right side pelvic ligament/bone etc was out of place slightly and needed clicking back in. he then worked up from here moving some vertebra about which he reckons was causing the neck issue.

he then massed neck for a whole and it does feel better now so fingers crossed for in the morning


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL Peter - I am sure you are NOT FAT ...this definitely is not the case ! why are you so harsh on yourself - arent you supposed to be bulking ? you are terribly strict all of the time ....chill out a bit please ! just a little huni ...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck with your neck mate... I hate it when the neck is really sore... affects soo much in the body... and agree with Jem mate... if youre fat then I am mr blobby...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys but i am fatter than i should/want to be. The idea is to remain as lean as possible so when i start bulking i can gain a good amount before i become fat  .

I want to be as lean as possible come sept for when i start pushing the food down in a big way.

cheers as always for popping in guys.

neck feels a bit better this morning so very pleased.

my mum has booked me on a cooking course with her 2moro as she knows how much i like to cook at wynard hall 2moro. its a very nice/posh restaurant were you go and watch demonstrations etc then have a 3 course meal. cant wait.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cooking course sounds well good mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh i cant wait pal

took my usual 2 scoops asgt with 1 scoop AP and didnt feel anything to be honest. Will bump the AP upto 2 scoops on thursday and see how i get on. Looks like i was right earlier and the best way to cycle this stuff would be 3 weeks on then 1 or 2 off.

managed chest and triceps today as follows

Incline bench x 2 working sets

flat bench x 2 working sets

machine flys x 2 working sets

close grip smith bench x 2 working sets

v grip push downs x 2 working sets

all reps 6-8 lower volume this week nice and heavy.

Have added some probiotic low cal yogurt since sunday and its been giving me terrible stomach issues/gas so wont be having yogurt anymore lol.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

try the activia stuff mate, works wonders on my stomach... helps with feelings of bloat and probs with gas too... although not so much that my wife notices apparantly...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha will do mate cheers


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I like lipozymes from biocare for stopping bloat - work a treat when eating carbs [which is no longer an issue for me worse luck :-(] ...try 'em peter !


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cardio done this morning 30 mins in gym. been on a cooking course/day thing today was awesome. apart from the starter he made was a twice baked cheese souffle and i dont like cheese lol. main was pork loin, sweet pot mash, seasonal green veg and a apricaot and chilli chutney. could of eaten about 4 plates of it tho.

anyway went in just to do some careful shoulders as neck was feeling better and some calfs.

2 scoops asgt and 2 scoops anabolic pump gave me a little nice kick with the extrs AP.

machine side laterals 1 arm x 3 working sets

smith bent over rear delt x 3 working sets

seated machine press x 2 working set

cable 1 arm rear delt then side delt super set x 2 working sets done single armed.

seated calf x 3 working sets

toe press x 2 working sets

15 mins incline walking

guna end up a meal down today due to being out etc however wont harm as went out for a 7 course japanese last night. no carbs just lots of meat and fish


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hilly said:


> main was pork loin, sweet pot mash, seasonal green veg and a apricaot and chilli chutney. could of eaten about 4 plates of it tho.


Sounds gorgeous!!!

How much cardio are you doing now mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

minimum 30 mins pre breaky 2 x a week and 20 mins pre breaky 3 x a week on training days but i usually do an extra 30 min early session at the weekend and one or 2 nights a week ive been going and doing some extra in the gym just to pass the time and catch up with the lads lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Still keeping it up a bit then. I wasn't sure if you'd dropped it to just 3 days a week.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nah mate im having to do this much just to stop myself gaining weight lol. diet is still as posted originally altho been a little looser this week when i have been out. basically around 250p/200c/60f. wish i could eat more


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean, I'm on 45mins mon-fri with a little bit a weekends just to stretch my legs. Oh these bodies we were blessed with lol

Are you still getting hungry?

Our diets are far away from each other either although I'm on less carbs.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

is that after seeing me have the yoghurt? 

whats japanese food like? is it all sushi?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeh rack im pretty hungry most of the time lmao nightmare.

IB - yeh between you and james L i thought i would try and add some yogurt in and it nacked my stomach. didnt sit well at all lol.

The japanese is a tapanaki?? restaurant were they cook all the food in front of you so they bring the raw meat out fresh. very good place to eat and pretty healthy apart from the little butter/oil used for cooking. the banquet i got was 25 quid and you get the follow:

salad

plate with 1 scallop/rip and chicken skewer

then servings of : chicken,salmon,king prawns,steak

he then makes egg fried rice then a beansrpout/pepper etc portion

great value for money and lovely food.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pull today worked around neck so no deads or rows but was still a good session. strength seems ti be increasing alittle which is good.

Took asgt 2 scoops and 1 scoops AP and no kick at all unfortunatly. Looks like the way to cycle this is 3 weeks on then a week or 2 off. However while it has been active it has been a good product. last workout with it sat so will load up with more of it and see what happens.

anyway workout

pull ups x 2 working sets up from bw+15kg to bw+20g on this 8 reps then 7 reps

horizontal chest supported row x 2 working sets

underhand close grip pull downs x 2 working sets

cable v grip rows x 2 working sets

stand ex bar curls x 2 working sets

seated preacher machine x 2 working sets

job done enjoyed workout. cardio was 20 mins on bike this morning will be 30 mins on off day 2moro as usual


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome chinning hilly, good work!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs today and last training session using the lg science asgt. 2 scoops asgt and i used 3 scoops AP which gave me a renewed kick which was nice for legs.

bb squats - 3 working sets last 1 with 160kg for 4 so 1 rep up on last time but reps were much deeper

smith front squats x 2 working sets up from 110kg to 120kg

extensions x 2 working sets with 4 sec neg

SLDL with db x 3 working sets finished with 60's for 8

ham curls x 3 working sets

forgot calfs

happy weights are going up


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff there. How do you feel recovery is going? Do you have plans for bloods soon to get a true picture?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well recovery is going well i guess you could say. havnt lost a pound since oct started and am actually getting a little stronger so cant complain.

yes bloods to be done thursday coming. will have been off around 10 weeks and clear of all meds 4 weeks.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Brilliant news about the weight and strength mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok push day today after a bit of a heavy night sat.

first session using stampede which i am reviewing on behalf of BBW and anabolic designs.

Must say first impression with 1 scoop was impressive. got more of an energetic focus from it if that makes any sense instead of a big stimulant kick like endorush or ephedrine. i was impressed. no come down to speak of and allowed to to have a decent session considering i am still rough as old boots.

flat bench x 2 working sets

inc db x 2 working sets

dips x 2 working sets

seated side db laterals x 2 working sets

seated machine press 4 sec neg x 2 working sets

close grip smith bench x 2 working sets

v grip push down x 1 working set

rope x 1 working set

some weight ab work,

decent enough workout. stomach is in bits for some reason. i have switched from malto to plain dex for my intra shake and believe this may be the cause. will see how i am 2moro and might have to look at swtiching some things around in diet.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rest day today. food as follows

10g glutamine on rising

30 mins cardio

5 egg whites,2 whole eggs, 70g oats

200g chicken,broccoli,200g sweet pot, apple

200g chicken,salad, 2 wholemeal wraps

tin tuna,veg,sweet pot, whey protein

some form of meat stir fry

casein shake with ground almonds

oats definatly seem to be bloating me will be trying weetabix instead of oats 2moro and see how i go. removed whey incase it was that this am but still had issues. going to get some actimel or similar to add in also


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi mate, you tried Alpen Light bars?

http://www.weetabix.co.uk/brands/alpen-bars/alpen-light-bar-summer-fruits/

They contain lots of oligofructose - a pre-biotic which might help your intestinal flora to re-establish itself?

Of course, you might get lots of farting and squits instead of bloat but heck you can't have it all! :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i have found that my 2x pro-biotic yogs have helped with my bloat.

As above, the trade off is needing the crapper a lot lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers bulk. Ive added an actimel in today and used weetabix for breaky. havnthad any bloat issues so happy but looking into weetabix its got a stupidly high gi so no were near as good as oats. may have to start using quinoa


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Or oatibix possibly? Lob in some lower GI foods to lower overall GI score for the meal too maybe?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the meal is eaten with eggs first then the bowl of oats. have tried oatabix and think it caused the same issues pal. something to do with oats and not sure what it is


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sure if its in my head or its the way they are digested but i found i used to bloat bad on normal oats but when having powdered oats instead, the bloat significantly reduced...... Probably in my head though...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stil no good to me i wanna bloody eat my oats. fave meal of the day the only bloody one i look forward to lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> stil no good to me i wanna bloody eat my oats. fave meal of the day the only bloody one i look forward to lmao


Ha ha, i am not keen on them so i usually just drink mine. In fact i dont tend to enjoy food at all, its all eaten for a purpose now lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ure joking, oats in the micro with water, remove stir in cinnamon,splenda, touch of honey and a scoop of choc whey. throw some raisens or a banana in and im on heaven. if i was bulking might even add some peanut butter or ground almonds/coconut


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I feel for you mate. It'd be for me like being allergic to cheesecake!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha daz, theirs a place near me an AK diner does a peanut butter cheescake. unreal it is.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Stop it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> ure joking, oats in the micro with water, remove stir in cinnamon,splenda, touch of honey and a scoop of choc whey. throw some raisens or a banana in and im on heaven. if i was bulking might even add some peanut butter or ground almonds/coconut


That sounds amazing and i have all of that in too. thats my breaky sorted for the morning along with steak. Cheers Sous Chef :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol it is mate.

todays food

4 egg whites, 2 whole, 3 weetabix, 20g whey 20g raisens

mp protein bar

100g lambstir fry, 25g whey

sweet potato, prawns,brocc,25g whey

100g chicken,25g whey,150g sweet pot, 1 apple

workout shakes to have

hitting nandos for tea

casein pre bed.

forgot to take meat out of freezer today and couldnt be ****d to go shop so have just added whey to bump meals up.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> forgot to take meat out of freezer today and couldnt be ****d to go shop


I hate when that happens lol!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You tried MyProtein instant oats?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate but i dont drink my oats. if i wanna add carbs to a shake i use buckwheat flour much better 

Ok pull yesterday and a huge disaster. had been looking forward to heavy deads all week and had set sights on a 210 triple.

took 2 scoops stampede and headed to gym. got a real good kick from the stampede. the stuff is also very easy to mix i just drop 2 scoops in a glass with some water and swirl it around and it maixes great no clumps. got a much better kick today.

anyway warmed with deads got a 180 for 6 comfy. banged 210 on for next working set. got the first one great and went for second and bang horible twinge in my left bicep insertion. think its the insertion for the brachialis by the feel and angle of it. ****ed off is an understatement.

anyway did 3 sets of machine upright rows sets of 20 3 sec pause in full contraction and 4 sec neg.

couldnt do anymore back couldnt carry gym bag with left arm lmao.

did some calfs and abs.

went and smahsed a nandos then a peacan pie pastry thing as not a happy chappy.

cardio done this morning. legs on frida will have to redeem myself with a good improvement on squats. will be iceing arm all day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gutted for you mate!! Hope its nothing serious!

Out of interest, what do you do to train Abs?? I NEVER do them and in honesty, they are really sh1t so could do with starting them.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

FOOOOK!!!! How's it feeling today mate?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Sh*t man! Not what you want when your psyched up for a good session.

How is it today?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah crap. Sorry mate. Hope it recovers quick. 210 for one - pretty focking awesome though! :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers lads, whats annoying is i pulled 220 for 1 2/3 weeks ago. so should have got atleast a double no worries. anyway its painful today but not end of world. will just ice it all day and hope for the best.

kieran currently i have started doing 2 sessions a week when i remember. one is light bw stuff higher reps usually 3-6 sets in total around 15-30 reps. stuff like crunches/leg raises with forced negs, twists, side crunches etc etc.

then the other sessions is weighted cable crunches, weighted sit ups and weighted hang leg raises.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers lads, whats annoying is i pulled 220 for 1 2/3 weeks ago. so should have got atleast a double no worries. anyway its painful today but not end of world. will just ice it all day and hope for the best.
> 
> kieran currently i have started doing 2 sessions a week when i remember. one is light bw stuff higher reps usually 3-6 sets in total around 15-30 reps. stuff like crunches/leg raises with forced negs, twists, side crunches etc etc.
> 
> then the other sessions is weighted cable crunches, weighted sit ups and weighted hang leg raises.


Thanks for that mate, will give this a try.

Also, its strange because all my lifts are prgressing week on week, apart from my back and bi session and i dont understand why. Last week i done deads and done 150 x 8, then 150 x 4 which is a new pb for me, this week i struggled with 130 x 8 then 130 x 6........... No idea whats going on there.

Good luck with the arm, hope its nothing underlying and doesnt cause any more issues!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Hilly when you back throwing in the anabolics? You need to up the food buddy - more grub and more gear, you can hit 250.


this my friend is the aim for next may 250 would be a great target to hit and what i will aim for however i wont get fat to hit it just for the sake of hitting it. I got to 212 last off season before dieting and came down to 181. so if i can get to 230 plus and com down to 190 plus in a year i will be happy. any more is a bonus.

getting bloods done 2night so we will see what the plan is when get results next thursday.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You make it sound easy MM!  230 ripped is superheavies weight. How long do you think it would take you to pack 50 pounds on hilly then?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Al sounds very interesting. Would be great to see Hilly do this and pack on this sort of mass, easier said than done most of the time though, although he does have the right mentality for it..... GO ON LAD!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

This is the aim boys i intend to do a jordan this off season and hit it hard and get heavy. i know some fat gain will come but im sacking this stay lean and see abs all the time right off.

I will be pounding the food into me and hitting the weights heavy and hard 3/4 days a week max. I will be doing everything in my power to get their also.

Massive i am currently struggling to maintain my weight of 198. having to do min 5 cardio sessions a week and cap my eating at 2800 cals per day to maintain this while in pct.

growing shouldnt be a problem once test is back in the system. got bloods done 2night and get results back next thurs then will start making decisions.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> This is the aim boys i intend to do a jordan this off season and hit it hard and get heavy. i know some fat gain will come but im sacking this stay lean and see abs all the time right off.
> 
> I will be pounding the food into me and hitting the weights heavy and hard 3/4 days a week max. I will be doing everything in my power to get their also.
> 
> ...


well as you can see from my journal i have sacked off clean food low doses and hit food hard and train basics and push them heavy! up the gear a lot and im now 101kg a puffy and with some fat but nothing a few wks of lower cals will not solve and iv deffo gained! deads are at 270x8 and going up! bench is at 160x5 easy as im still no were near 100% healed so have about 2-3 more reps on that weight in me and i havnt benched in years!

all down to chasing the scales!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ill be doing the same buddy for sure. but at the same time ill be doing everything i can to keep fat gains down to a minimum


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

2 lots of 30 min cardio sessions done today. 20 mins hit then 10 mins inc walking done pre breaky and pre meal 5.

food

70g quinoa, 20g whey, 4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs

2 salmon fillets and veg

200g turkey mince,200g white pot,veg

Optimum nutrition pro complex shake with 20g ground almonds

200g steak/200g sweet pot and veg

pre bed 200g turkey mince and veg.

much lower on carbs today and extra cardio just because i fancied it. bloody starving now tho.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi mate... sorry to hear of the injury... hope it heals asap... sucks real bad when that happens especially when things are going so well... eating hard and lifting heavy is the same tactic I am going to start from Mon... dirty bulk baby...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Hi mate... sorry to hear of the injury... hope it heals asap... sucks real bad when that happens especially when things are going so well... eating hard and lifting heavy is the same tactic I am going to start from Mon... dirty bulk baby...


ill survive and just work round it. i hope when you say dirty that just means huge amounts and the food choices are still clean


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> ill survive and just work round it. i hope when you say dirty that just means huge amounts and the food choices are still clean


Actually I was meaning that I was going to smear all my meals over my naked wife and lick/eat them off her... lol...

its not going to be as clean as it has been, going to try to bump up the cals something massive ala rippetoe... therefore I might need to use a lot more oils and fats and stuff... not chocolate and sweets and [email protected] though...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Interesting reading that your upping food etc Hilly. Maybe im not eating enough afterall and i might up it.........

I know what you mean about the fat gain, i HATE it, but it comes with the territory of trying to get alot bigger. I currently do 45 min fasted cardio 6 times per week.

I have also been using 50mcg T3 per day on this cycle but thinking of stopping this from what you have said on the subject before. I have however stayed alot leaner than previous bulks......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stuff GP looks like we will be gaining together then. if you get stuck for ways to increase cals give me a shout i have a few little tricks that can help.

kieran food will be upped progressivly as soon as i can start trying to gain weight. Im very worried all the time about fat gain but im guna bite the bullet and just get over it this year. needs must etc.

if using t3 for bulk no need for 25mcg thats for sure IMO anyway but like i always state i think their are better options to use at first. I would also cut that cardio down to 30 mins the next time you stop gaining weight. this will have the same effect as increasing cals some what.

I will be using green tea, cardio, maybe an otc fat burner of some form pre cardio and carb cut offs to help prevent fat gain.

right trained legs today and cracking session very please. took 2 scoops of stampede and it helped a lot. great product.

BB squats - 2 working sets last 1 180kg for 4+1 assisted rep up 20kg on last time did squats for more reps over the moon. leg helps up fine.

hack squat x 2 working sets feet normal

hack squat feet 2gether x 2 working set

smith squats no lock out set of 21 reps

quad extensions with forced negative x 1 working set

ham curls seated x 2 working sets

1 leg smith lunges x 2 working sets

good morning x 2 working sets

daily food

quinoa,eggs,pro powder,sultanans, actimel

protein shake, 3 weetabix

200g turkey mince, 200g sweet pot,veg

workout shakes and apple

200g white pot, 200g turkey mince, 20g whey protein that just arrived to try flavour

200g steak, 200g sweet pot, veg

pre bed either casein shake or turkey mince.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Hilly to 250 in 18 months.
> 
> We need to look at a few things but Hilly needs more food, more gear and heavier weights.
> 
> He has a good physique, nice balance but needs more mass as he is aware of and he needs to really go on the rampage now. Also he should invest in GH and slin if he wants to take this all the way.


Sorry to hijack your journal hilly but MM's got me a bit worked up over this (which I think is his aim with most of his posts!). It's almost a bit derogatory to your efforts - like you're doing everything wrong and if you only listened to MM that instead of hoping to gain 10 pounds of quality muscle a year you'll gain 50 or whatever.

In a recent post MM said he'd starting taking ghrp6 and shot up from 216. 216? If he knows the secret to gaining massive size then surely he'd be massive himself? He tells you you need more gear etc. yet he's just started a derogatory 'comic' thread about prepping for the classics category and going on about how much gear he's taking. Either he's for lots of gear or not - he needs to make his mind up. Argh sorry hilly, I'll stop now.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> good stuff GP looks like we will be gaining together then. if you get stuck for ways to increase cals give me a shout i have a few little tricks that can help.


Thanks mate I will do that... lets get gaining buddy and put that mass on... :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All makes sense Hilly. Ill take on board what you have said. Why can you not gradually increase food now or are you waiting for something??

Im happy with my gains so far and all the advice you have given seems to be working a treat. I tried what you said today about not have whey intra workout, just dextrose and the "pump" seemed so much better. Stregth was way down today for some reason, and yesterday but im not really well at the minute, maybe should take a week off?????


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

DAZ - no worries mate massives posts are all like that lmao.

GP for sure mate.

Kieran - yes pal waiting for bloods back. havnt took anything for 10 weeks now and i need to no i have some form of test in me or any weight gained will just be fat. once i no test is back to normal i will do a mini 2 week diet to prime my body then either bulk natty for a little or just start a course.

I tend to take 5 to 7 days off every 5/6 weeks. you cant continuesly get bigger and stronger 52 weeks of the year u need rest and recovery


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Sorry to hijack your journal hilly but MM's got me a bit worked up over this (which I think is his aim with most of his posts!). It's almost a bit derogatory to your efforts - like you're doing everything wrong and if you only listened to MM that instead of hoping to gain 10 pounds of quality muscle a year you'll gain 50 or whatever.
> 
> In a recent post MM said he'd starting taking ghrp6 and shot up from 216. 216? If he knows the secret to gaining massive size then surely he'd be massive himself? He tells you you need more gear etc. yet he's just started a derogatory 'comic' thread about prepping for the classics category and going on about how much gear he's taking. Either he's for lots of gear or not - he needs to make his mind up. Argh sorry hilly, I'll stop now.


Think it was a bit tongue in cheek, but MM does have a very good physique from pictures I have seen :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool, hopefully the blood come back all ok mate, good that you get them checked. So many people that dont. I never have but will be after this cycle.

Sounds good about the rest, i think im definitely due a week off, just mantally i hate it as im on cycle so feel i should be making the most of it but i know rest is more important.

Cheers dude, hope you have a really good weekend.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you taking a rest week mate is making the most of your cycle. remember you grow at home and you have super recovery abilities now so your body will heal up and grow superb and will thank you for a few days good rest.

no cardio today legs are in bits. have added oats back in for breaky and took out eggs. still feel a little bloated. see how the day goes on.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> you taking a rest week mate is making the most of your cycle. remember you grow at home and you have super recovery abilities now so your body will heal up and grow superb and will thank you for a few days good rest.
> 
> no cardio today legs are in bits. have added oats back in for breaky and took out eggs. still feel a little bloated. see how the day goes on.


Brilliant, will take a few days off then. Dropped the d-bol from the cycle today now im 6 weeks in. Also going to try doing jabs this evening instead of morning so hopefully wont be so ill after them as be sleeping.

You sick of eggs??? I am, have taken them out also for a while.

Thanks for the help mate. Look forward to your plans once you have bloods back on Thursday...........


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

alright hilly laad, it seems that you know your supps quite well so ive got a Q for ya bud...

Do you rate MP impact whey or should I fork out extra dollar for the true whey ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not so much sick of eggs just think they may be giving me a bad stomach but still bloated after breaky today without em. think my stomachs just shaged lol.

What jabs mate you mean ure IM ones??? if so dont do them pre bed. early morning or mid day is best so your contracting the muscle after wards to get the oil to move around. taking it pre bed then just lieing their isnt agood idea IMO


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BigBalls said:


> alright hilly laad, it seems that you know your supps quite well so ive got a Q for ya bud...
> 
> Do you rate MP impact whey or should I fork out extra dollar for the true whey ???
> 
> Thanks in advance


Taste wise is very individual so it seems some really like nutrisport were the stuff makes me barf.

anyway regarding MP. the only flavour of their whey i rate is the impact whey choc mint. havnt tried the true protein whey in choc mint but tried it in toffee and it wasnt very tasty at all.

Plus if you go to myprotein website and hit the price matcher down the left hand side. then type in www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk you will get 5kg of impact whey for 35 quid and postage is still free at the minute.

another cheap whey is bodybuildingwharehouse themselves. they do 4kg for 35 quid their own brand. choc cookie and banoffe are good.

if your not just looking for the cheapest then both reflex and optimum nutrition whey proteins taste very good and contain exactly what they say on the label


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers bud ive just finished a tub of gold standard optimum whey but im trying to cut costs down for a while.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

either hit the my impact whey or the bbw one then mate. both are great value for money.

have tried Myproteins whey in banana which is average, choc not impressed but choc mint pretty impressed its quite sweet.

their true whey for the extra dissapointed me and for the price you can get reflex whey pretty similar.

their MRP satchets are tasty in vanilla also


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

Top advice mate...nice one


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Have you tried MP total protein formula, I think that is there best value protein supplement and tastes quite nice too


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive heard by a couple it doesnt taste to good and its just over 50% whey so not as good as other blend IMO mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Sorry to hijack your journal hilly but MM's got me a bit worked up over this (which I think is his aim with most of his posts!). It's almost a bit derogatory to your efforts - like you're doing everything wrong and if you only listened to MM that instead of hoping to gain 10 pounds of quality muscle a year you'll gain 50 or whatever.
> 
> In a recent post MM said he'd starting taking ghrp6 and shot up from 216. 216? If he knows the secret to gaining massive size then surely he'd be massive himself? He tells you you need more gear etc. yet he's just started a derogatory 'comic' thread about prepping for the classics category and going on about how much gear he's taking. Either he's for lots of gear or not - he needs to make his mind up. Argh sorry hilly, I'll stop now.


tbh me and massive have both changed our out look on diet training and gear the last few months and both made good gains! mm is atm single figs bf% and weighing in at around 110k as far as i know maybe more by now guns must be chasing 20ins (legs are a bit poo tho lol)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> not so much sick of eggs just think they may be giving me a bad stomach but still bloated after breaky today without em. think my stomachs just shaged lol.
> 
> What jabs mate you mean ure IM ones??? if so dont do them pre bed. early morning or mid day is best so your contracting the muscle after wards to get the oil to move around. taking it pre bed then just lieing their isnt agood idea IMO


Yes my IM ones. if i do them am i am very ill as the day goes on. I dont them last night and just kept the muscles moving for a while with a good massage and im fine this morning with no illness, result!

Just ordered some Letro from unitedpharmacies by Fempro, hoping this is going to sort me out!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

fingers crossed mate. gear should not make u ill hence why i dont use the lab you do


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained chest and triceps today. have left shoulders as if i can train back on wednesday due to bad arm will train them here if not will train them sat.

bicep hurt a little but not a bad workout considering. 4 of us training but mixed it up so we werent doing alot of sets. nice change for a coiuple of them.

inc bench x 2 working sets

very low inc db press with 2 drop sets x 1 working set

decline bench rest pause set with 2 pauses

close grip bench x 2 working sets

dips x 2 working sets

v grip push down x 1 working set

great workout body feels batterd

todays eat - tried back to eggs and oats and stomach has been in bits all day nightmare am considering booking a docs appointment next week if its not sorted by then.

oats, 2 eggs, 6 whites

couscous, 200g chicken, brocc

100g chicken, 100g steak, brocc

200g chicken, 200g sweet pot,brocc

workout shakes

pwo meal 3 weetabix/apple/blend protein powder

pre bed 200g steak and asparagus


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What is actually wrong with your stomach mate???

Mine is stilll getting overly bloated and still got very bad skits!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Are you stressed at all Hilly? I think that had an impact on my stomach


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieran just everytime i eat i seem to bloat alot. foods having changed and im very gasy/burping etc etc and geting shooting stomach pains.

Today have removed oats and just had eggs/weetabix. doesnt feel as bad as yesterday but will see how today goes. will remove eggs 2moro and replace with pro powder and see how i go.

dont think so rack im the most under stressed person going as im off uni and really just chillin haha


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

every journal I read has some complaint or another about bloat ! :lol: did ya get those lipozymes at all - they saved me tbh and I hate buying endless amounts of supps so wouldnt recommend unless it made a noticeable difference hilly


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Are these the digestive enzymes Em?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Pinapple! :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jem i have found a place to get them from however im trying to elimate things and see if i can find the cause. id rather this than adding another supp to my list.

as above daz if i cant find the cause then i will be adding in either pineapple of digestivee enzymes


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Poped into health shop today to look for oat alternative. bought these bran sticks which are nasty so have gone in the bin lmao. However found buckwheat flakes so very very similar to oats. will try these for breaky 2moro and see how we go.

stomach hasnt been as bad today as yest so seems to be the oats. will remove eggs 2moro also and have the buckwheta flakes with pro powder and see how i get on. done 30 mins cardio this morning and may go do 30 mins in an hour or so


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope you find what it is mate! I still need to order some buckwheat flour to replace my oats!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well i have used buckwheat flakes today and stomach is not as bad but still a little bloated.

Also removed eggs no better or worse than yesterday so will re introduce eggs friday when i get to butchers.

orderd some digestive enzymes that were on offer on discount supps should be here 2moro containing bromelain etc etc which if work i will use all the time as was going to add this in when i started bulking anyway


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Loving your methodical approach mate. What are you studying at uni btw?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> orderd some digestive enzymes that were on offer on discount supps should be here 2moro containing bromelain etc etc which if work i will use all the time as was going to add this in when i started bulking anyway


Good call with the digestive enzymes. Have started using these again recently and seemed to have helped settle my stomach slightly.

Which brand are they, cost?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers daz, currently about to start second year of sports therapy. i then want to do a masters in sports physiology if possible 

these ones kieran

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/health-supplements-digestive-aids-quest-enzyme-digest-with-betaine-hci-90-tabs

have a good ingrediants and are a decent price. free defliver so 2 tubs less than 15 quid and they both have 90 tabs in. im thinking 2 a day


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cool mate! I did Nutrition, Physiology & Biochemistry. Too clinical, not enough sports related stuff. I should have guessed from the title really!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha yeh i was very tempted to do something similar as i love physiology when we do it currently but only when its related to sport lol.

IM very much the type of person that if something interests me and keeps me amused i will give it 100% but if it doesnt it gets sacked off pretty quick


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree most general sports degrees are useless. any1 who likes to play footy at school tend to do a sports coaching or general sports degree. you have to find some speciality and take it to the extreme to benefit.

My idea is to get my degree in sports physio, then do a masters in sports physiology and work on sports enhancement through manipulation and physiological manipulation 

Ohh and if all else fails my dad will be opening a gym he wants me to run a physio practice out of which is a lucky back up plan i guess 

The goal is 300 massive. basically its how much good weight i can put on without getting to fat by march/april next year and sit at that weight until end of may/start of june before starting to diet in june for the sept leeds ukbff


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

is MassiveMonster a BB guru ??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> I agree most general sports degrees are useless. any1 who likes to play footy at school tend to do a sports coaching or general sports degree. you have to find some speciality and take it to the extreme to benefit.
> 
> My idea is to get my degree in sports physio, then do a masters in sports physiology and work on sports enhancement through manipulation and physiological manipulation
> 
> ...


You certainly have your head screwed on right mate.

Also, ill be going to that Leeds show hopefully, be good to meet you!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Bigballs no1 knows lol.

Will be good to me you to kieran. you hitting the finals this year?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> Bigballs no1 knows lol.
> 
> Will be good to me you to kieran. you hitting the finals this year?


Nottingham in October??

Potentially yes. If my supra is finished and on the road then definitely, if not then i wouldnt risk driving that far in my piece of sh1t current car, doubt i would make it lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained back/abs and calfs today no biceps due to injury and didnt do anything heavy compound just everything very slow eccentric etc.

pull down machine x 3 sets

seated upright x 2 working sets wide grip and 2 narrow

4 grip pull down x 1 working set

cable rope rull overs x 1 working set

toe press x 4 sets

standing calf x 2 sets

ab work

diet today

buckwheay flakes, pro powder

200g sweet pot, 200g chicken,veg

200g chicken, 100g sprouted raisen bread, veg

workout shakes

pwo - 200g chicken, veg, 3 weetabix

steak stiry fry

shake and grated almonds


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok good news, got blood done today and test levels are 13.3 so back in the normal range. doc was shocked considering length of time on etc i am very happy.

Bulk can start have been doing a mini diet just to get a rebound effect may continue this for another week or 2 before start to increase cals.

First bump will be protein from 250 now to 350. eveything else will stay the same for couple of weeks.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

hilly said:


> Taste wise is very individual so it seems some really like nutrisport were the stuff makes me barf.
> 
> anyway regarding MP. the only flavour of their whey i rate is the impact whey choc mint. havnt tried the true protein whey in choc mint but tried it in toffee and it wasnt very tasty at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Hilly. :thumb:

Will rep you when i work out how to do it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no worries pal


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly is a bum hole!

that is all........... im dead boared!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Any current pics mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers Jim,

Not currently joe as being natty and all feel pics would just be embarasing lmao.

I will be taking some before next gaining phase starts tho so i have before and afters


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly said:


> Cheers Jim,
> 
> Not currently joe as being natty and all feel pics would just be embarasing lmao.
> 
> I will be taking some before next gaining phase starts tho so i have before and afters


Nattys can look good mate (apparently, never seen it myself TBH but hear its poss)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha not in my case im just fat and small will post pics tho over next couple of weeks. i see no point in only showing pics ate ure best


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice one on the blood levels mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mate, legs today and another good session. hit 2.5 scoops stampede and heaed off.

squats 5 x 5 pyramiding up to work set of 180 x 5 up 1 rep on last week

hack squat x 2 working sets feet wide and 2 sets feet close

extensions with 2 sec pause x top x 3 working sets

seated ham curls x 3 working sets

sldl off platform on smith slower neg x 3 working sets

smith 1 leg lunges x 2 working sets.

very good workout. will be starting to increase cals as of monday as i now know test levels are all good so we can start looking at gaining some mass.

i am contemplating switching up the routine a little and either sticking with push/pull legs but training 4 days a week so bodypart is getting hit twice every 9 days with weekends off or doing an upper/lower split mon/wed/fri friday back to upper so bodypart getting hit twice a week.

other option is continue as i am push/pull/leggs with 5x5 on main lifts. will decide over weekend. any input is appreciated.

will post new diet etc over the weekend. very much the same just increased protein to start


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers mate, legs today and another good session. hit 2.5 scoops stampede and heaed off.
> 
> squats 5 x 5 pyramiding up to work set of 180 x 5 up 1 rep on last week
> 
> ...


I am changing to a 5 x 5 routine as of Monday hilly, unsure whether to do it just for the main lifts or to do it on everything?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just for the main lifts for sure mate.

Think im guna switch up and hit a bodypart more frequently. just deciding wether its guna be a 2 way split or a 3 way split.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> just for the main lifts for sure mate.
> 
> Think im guna switch up and hit a bodypart more frequently. just deciding wether its guna be a 2 way split or a 3 way split.


Right ok thanks mate.

So 5 x 5 for deads, bench, shoulder press, squat and then 3 x 8 for the rest i.e db curls, chins etc???


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

hilly said:


> ok good news, got blood done today and test levels are 13.3 so back in the normal range. doc was shocked considering length of time on etc i am very happy.
> 
> Bulk can start have been doing a mini diet just to get a rebound effect may continue this for another week or 2 before start to increase cals.
> 
> First bump will be protein from 250 now to 350. eveything else will stay the same for couple of weeks.


Nice result on test levels mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok weight today was 196.2lb so will be starting weight of my bulk which is starting monday. may go out for a few 2night to celebrate a good pct.

still having stomach probs and after reading missbc thread her symptons are oddly similar to mine and as bum sex is def not an option i have just had 2g physilium husk with 2 bio yogurts, going to holland and barret to see what supps they have after gym.

My dad also said dates help loosen you up so poped to shop and have just had about 100g lmao so see were we go from here. the gym could be fun


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

partially hydrated dates from the co-op in oats = YUM !

...erm that's all lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> partially hydrated dates from the co-op in oats = YUM !
> 
> ...erm that's all lol


such great input!!

Hillys gay........

thats all.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> such great input!!
> 
> Hillys gay........
> 
> thats all.


yours is better I'll agree 

kieran is a soft lad

that's all


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> yours is better I'll agree
> 
> kieran is a soft lad
> 
> that's all


Jem has goggle eyes (i dont think this but sure i read you say something like this somewhere, fcuk knows, its all i have..... lol)

Sorry hilly, as you were .......... :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys much appreciated 

ok quick shoulder and ab session today nothing excited. got some fibebreeze or something its called basically just a fiber supplement to add in to diet starting 2moro. hopefully this will help stomach as still feeling bloated today pretty bad.

smith press x 3 working sets

stand db lat x 2 working sets

bent over rear delt x 2 working sets

db shrug x 3 working set

upright row x 1 working set

some weight abb work.

new routine strarts monday with increased food and supps


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> new routine strarts monday with increased food and supps


Bet your looking forward to this arnt you???


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck with this phase m8 i always like your aproach


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes kieran cant wait pal.

cheers fatboy, all will be loged in here bar supps but if any1 is interested feel free to pm me and if i deem you worthy i may share  lmao


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Good news on the blood results hilly. When did you finish your last day of PCT? It was hacksii's 45 day PCT you ran wasn't it?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good news on the blood dude 

Whack your planned diet up here once finished - starting to get ideas for my off-season, can't wait lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> ok weight today was 196.2lb so will be starting weight of my bulk which is starting monday. may go out for a few 2night to celebrate a good pct.
> 
> still having stomach probs and after reading missbc thread her symptons are oddly similar to mine and as bum sex is def not an option i have just had 2g physilium husk with 2 bio yogurts, going to holland and barret to see what supps they have after gym.
> 
> My dad also said dates help loosen you up so poped to shop and have just had about 100g lmao so see were we go from here. the gym could be fun


LMAO... imagine the hearts breaking all over the UKs gay population (and probably many not so gay ones too lol)...

also senokot mate its a nice easy going laxative... looking forward to the bulking mate, be interesting to see how you go and how the diet changes...



hilly said:


> new routine strarts monday with increased food and supps


A change always makes for interesting training... good luck with your next phase mate...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck with the new diet mate.

I know you've said you want to really pack on mass, but is your intention doing it by eating above maintenence and stay 2 stone off stage weight, or really fcukin pack it on like jord did eating like 4,500 calories a day?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Whats the new diet going to look like matey ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dave - cheers, last day of pct was 4 weeks ago. yes it was hacksii/mars pct protocol.

adam will do mate,

GP cheers mate

chris getting as big as possible is the aim 

5 - diet coming next post


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rough as hell today didnt get in till 10am lmao. wont be out until after 6 weeks now when going to blackpool

diet starting 2moro. cardio is 25 mins training days on bike and 30 mins tues/thurs out jogging/power walking/sprinting intervals.

post cardio - 55g whey powder

Meal 1 - 70gg oats/buckwheat/soya bran cereal 40g carbs + 10g raisens -

5 egg whites +1 whole egg = 27p/7f

25g whey 20p = 60c/47p

1 activia low fat yogurt with 2g physilium husk

Meal 2 - 200g potato/sweet pot/rice. 40g carbs here.

200g chicken or turkey or equivalent in fish = 40g protein +veg

Meal 3 - training - 170g rice,65g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g potato, = 40g

200g chicken or turkey or equivalent in fish = 40g protein +veg

Meal 4 - PPwo 4 weetabix, normal day - 170g rice,65g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g potato, = 40g

200g chicken or turkey or equivalent in fish = 40g protein +veg

Meal 5 - 200g sweet pot on training days, carbless non training.

200g steak or equivalent in salmon - 40p

Meal 6 - either 200g chicken/turkey or protein shake +20g nuts = 40p/10f

Total = 290g protein not including workout shakes on training days.,210c not including raisens - added in 6g omega 3 per day

Shakes on training days

Intra shake - xtend 2 scoops plus5g bcaa powder,15g malto,1 scoop threshold.

Pwo shake - 40g protein from whey + green apple 15c

Sat night eat whatever like after 7pm.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Give me a shout when you come up Blackpool bud.

If I'm not working I might be out and about


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds good mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

10am!? That's a hell of a way to celebrate your test level results mate!  Good luck with the new diet and supplements mate, will be following with interest as always! :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Great test level results mate. Intersted to see how you get on with the bulk. Will follow your progress. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok trained chest/abs and calfs today. guna hit it 4 days this week. bulk has started so cals are increased, cardio is increased and its time to pack on some size.

flat bench x 2 working sets

Inc db x 1 working set - bicep was hurting getting dumbells up so

hit inc hammer machine for 2 sets last 1 drop set

cable flys x 3 working sets

abs - crunches superseted with knee tucks x 3 sets

calfs

hack squat toe press x 3 working sets

seated machine x 3 working sets

stomach seems to be much better this afty. will stick with exact same diet 2moro then try and add eggs back in wed and see how we go.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

having a nightmare with what training program to follow. think im guna sack the hitting a body part more regular off as i am currently enjoying training the the competitive powerlifter whose nutrition i am doing and i feel having a training partner this strong and my mate who is also a strong ass MF will help me progress and get stronger.

so next option is do i stick with push/pull/legs or take it to 4 days a week and add in an arms day or a shoulders/tricep day.

any input


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Push/pull/legs with biceps on push and triceps on pull.

YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I vote stick with push / pull / legs and train as frequently as you feel your recovery allows. Some weeks that might just be the three workouts, others you might feel able to do more = more frequent arm training if that's what you're keen on improving whilst still hitting everything else?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I vote stick with push / pull / legs and train as frequently as you feel your recovery allows. Some weeks that might just be the three workouts, others you might feel able to do more = more frequent arm training if that's what you're keen on improving whilst still hitting everything else?


Definitely think defdaz has apoint Hilly.

X2 mate.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

now hilly, how are you mate?

I'm enjoying that new routine mate, feeling very strong doing it too:thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> having a nightmare with what training program to follow. think im guna sack the hitting a body part more regular off as i am currently enjoying training the the competitive powerlifter whose nutrition i am doing and i feel having a training partner this strong and my mate who is also a strong ass MF will help me progress and get stronger.
> 
> so next option is do i stick with push/pull/legs or take it to 4 days a week and add in an arms day or a shoulders/tricep day.
> 
> any input


i would say stick with what you feel works best for you mate. on the other hand there is no harm trying other methods to see which works best


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> rough as hell today didnt get in till 10am lmao. wont be out until after 6 weeks now when going to blackpool
> 
> diet starting 2moro. cardio is 25 mins training days on bike and 30 mins tues/thurs out jogging/power walking/sprinting intervals.
> 
> ...


Looks good mate. Question though, why the small ammount of carbs around training i.e. only 15g malto intra workout, and only an apple PWO??

Mine at the moment is 40g Dextrose intra workout and PWO.... Maybe too much............


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

daz, snake,chris you guys are right. think i will stick with push/pull/legs mon/wed/fri and maybe throw in some higher rep pump stuff for arms on a sat.

glad the routine is working well stu. im ok mate just glad to be able to focus on adding some mass.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Looks good mate. Question though, why the small ammount of carbs around training i.e. only 15g malto intra workout, and only an apple PWO??
> 
> Mine at the moment is 40g Dextrose intra workout and PWO.... Maybe too much............


Kieran i find myself i dont need alot of carbs to to imrpove my strength and as i sit around at uni all day my energy requirements are not huge.

So i prefer to get the most out of my carbs in terms of solid foods such as sweet pot/weetabix pwo, wholemeal wraps and this new soya linseed bran cereal i found in tesco along with couscous.

when the growing stops and i need to start adding cals in then i will add more in pwo but it has been shown that only small amounts of sugar are needed to create an adequate insulin spike for around your training some would argue non at all as leucine + training creates an insulin spike that is proberly sufficient.

however once my protein hits 350-400 per day and my fats around 80(i dont like taking them much higher altho i may try 100 this time around i will then increase carbs and pwo will be first addiiton probs with some low fat sugar or turkish deligh or fruit if i want to be healthy lmao.

intra i feel 15g is plenty and would only increase it if i were to need the sugars for insulin cover etc(which i am not using)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> Kieran i find myself i dont need alot of carbs to to imrpove my strength and as i sit around at uni all day my energy requirements are not huge.
> 
> So i prefer to get the most out of my carbs in terms of solid foods such as sweet pot/weetabix pwo, wholemeal wraps and this new soya linseed bran cereal i found in tesco along with couscous.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate. I am going to drop mine then i think as im taking 80 dextrose within a 1 hour period for training intra and pwo!!!

Also my fats are at about 120 i think at the moment so maybe i need to re asses my whole diet!

Im not getting that fat though so untill i start to pile it on, i see it pointless changing it????

also thanks for the workout plan last night, i enjoyed it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no worries on the workout mate.

If your making gains dont adjust anything. nothing wring with ure fat levels. i just found when i did a keto diet before and my fat went to 110 my cholesterol shot up. as soon as a droped it and added carbs it came right back down so i am wary about increasing mine again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> no worries on the workout mate.
> 
> If your making gains dont adjust anything. nothing wring with ure fat levels. i just found when i did a keto diet before and my fat went to 110 my cholesterol shot up. as soon as a droped it and added carbs it came right back down so i am wary about increasing mine again.


ah right ok mate. How do you check your cholestrol levels, any tell tale signs as i want to keep a closer eye on my health from now on. Im monitoring blood pressure everyday at the minute.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

blood tests only way mate. at docs usually but i have just orderd a home test kit that was 12 quid or somit. type it in google . will let you no how it goes


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> ah right ok mate. How do you check your cholestrol levels, any tell tale signs as i want to keep a closer eye on my health from now on. Im monitoring blood pressure everyday at the minute.


i take it you have your own blood pressure monitor, is there any you recommend because all the ones I come across on google come with small upper arm cuff of 30cms! And you have to pay extra for a bigger one.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

geordie_paul said:


> i take it you have your own blood pressure monitor, is there any you recommend because all the ones I come across on google come with small upper arm cuff of 30cms! And you have to pay extra for a bigger one.


I have small arms......... lol.

Ill check the make of mine, the cuff is large so should be ok.......


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> I have small arms......... lol.
> 
> Ill check the make of mine, the cuff is large so should be ok.......


Haha thanks mate! Hw much did u pay for your one?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey mate... personally I will stick with a program I enjoy as long as it makes progress or gains that I want it to... have you thought of doing a 5x5 program or similar?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

GP yes mate i think ive decided on a push/pull/legs like i have been and using a 5x5 approach on 1 compound lift for each workout pyramiding up to an all out heavy set of 5. this will be to beat every week.

deending how i feel it will be mon/wed/fri or eod with extra sessions out in when i feel fresh


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

4 way split over 3 days

mon - chest

wed - legs

fri - shoulders

mon - back

or push pull legs imo.

arms are going to grow with heavy training and cals


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

geordie_paul said:


> Haha thanks mate! Hw much did u pay for your one?


I bought it for my dad for £35 for a birthday but seem to have stolen it off him now lol.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I bought it for my dad for £35 for a birthday but seem to have stolen it off him now lol.


Haha! Thief!! :lol: I used to do that to my dad when i bought him a bottle a whisky! Ha! :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

push/pull legs i have found very good.

also had very good progress on westside, good combo of low rep compounds and high rep isolation


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers for the input lads. Im very much tempted to give DC 2 way split a bash to be honest. will make my mind up this weekend


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> cheers for the input lads. Im very much tempted to give DC 2 way split a bash to be honest. will make my mind up this weekend


Anythings worth a try fella to see what gains you experience. Keep on with the update, intersting read! :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think ill stick with push/pull/legs for the next 4/5 weeks and see how we get on then switch to a dc 2 way program and see how i find that as i did well hitting a bodypart more frequent last year.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> i think ill stick with push/pull/legs for the next 4/5 weeks and see how we get on then switch to a dc 2 way program and see how i find that as i did well hitting a bodypart more frequent last year.


Thats all you can do at this stage mate. You have been training a long time so no one knows your body better than you. Stick to whats worked best and when it slows down, try something else.

I have only tried a couple of different training methods as not been training long so im trying a lot of trial and error at the minute.

Have been reading a wieders bodybuilding book and it goes into great detail about listening to your body to help you make changes with traininf/diet etc.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

was meant to train back today but bicep hurt so totally left it and did shoulders and triceps.

smith press x 3 sets - up on last weeks weight

seated db laters x 3 working sets

stand rear delt x 3 working sets

bb shrug x 2 working sets and arm hrt so didnt go heavy

smith close grip press ass off bench x 3 working sets

v grip push down x 2 working sets

overhead single db raise x 1 working set

good workout. Had to increase stampede dose a little this week as isnt as effective as it was.

stomach is causing me grief still. totally removing eggs 2moro for atleast a week and see if this helps some. if it aint sorted by monday will be ringing docs


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo hilly - took your advice and got the pistachio IGF 1 - very nice it is too cheers ! have some reppity reps from moi


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good skills on the program d mate... and sorry to hear that your stomach is still giving you grief... hope that gets sorted sharpish...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok basically ate fruit and turkey today with soem linseed bran cereal later in the day so am pretty pssed that dont seem to be able to sort this. brothers birthday and was annoyed with stomach so ate a slice of cake and some chocs.

then decided that was a poor excuse to eat ****e so hit the gym for 45 mins cardio and to work some aggression out. first week of cutting and i can barely eat not happy at all.

Going to fast all of 2moro and just drink bcaa and glutamine for the drink maybe with some fresh pineapple if i get very hungry. will not take any supps at all including omegas etc guna try and totally clean out.

have booked docs app for this tuesday coming cos i wasnt this sorting asap

rant/winge over


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> ok basically ate fruit and turkey today with soem linseed bran cereal later in the day so am pretty pssed that dont seem to be able to sort this. brothers birthday and was annoyed with stomach so ate a slice of cake and some chocs.
> 
> then decided that was a poor excuse to eat ****e so hit the gym for 45 mins cardio and to work some aggression out. first week of cutting and i can barely eat not happy at all.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your having a sh1tty time with it mate!!! Hope the docs can sort it out for you as it sounds like its now effecting you mentally which isnt good.

Good luck.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Quacks is a good plan mate, fingers crossed you get it sorted ASAP.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers lads, its really annoying me was meant to be first week of bulk and havnt been able to eat properly. have still hit meals and gained weight buts its been very uncomfy.

its now half ten and i havnt eaten anything since my protein shake at 10 last night. did my usual 25 mins cardio this morning and have just drank water. im not remotely hungry and stomach feels full???/ god knows whats up i will see how long i feel like this today before i maybe try some food.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers lads, its really annoying me was meant to be first week of bulk and havnt been able to eat properly. have still hit meals and gained weight buts its been very uncomfy.
> 
> its now half ten and i havnt eaten anything since my protein shake at 10 last night. did my usual 25 mins cardio this morning and have just drank water. im not remotely hungry and stomach feels full???/ god knows whats up i will see how long i feel like this today before i maybe try some food.


Fcuk that, i eat no matter how im feeling. If it comes back up then i try getting it down at least one more time lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok stomach update - no shooting pains today but constantly bloated/pregnant feeling no tight tops 2night when im out wounded lmao.

legs/calfs and abs today

leg press - 2 working sets

front squats - 2 working sets

extensions - 2 working sets

ham curls x 2 working sets

db lunges 1 foot on bench x 2 working sets

toe press superseted with standing press x 3 working sets

cable crunches x 3 working sets

leg raises x 2 working sets.

good workout. trying to eat as many meals as i can today and just suffering lol.

workout i have decided on push/pull/legs every other day. 6 working sets for larger muscle groups and 4 for smaller ones. first one will be the heavy one between 6-12 reps and the aim is to improve every week. the second set is a drop of 20%ish to failure doesnt really matter on reps.

so for example today was 240kg x 12 on leg press not including weight of equipment then next set was 200 to failure.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well stomach is still shaged. no idea whats causing it but ive given in trying to leave foods out etc or fast so have just eaten what i can 2day. tried some eggs and they really crippled me for a bit so will be staying away from them for a while.

have eaten couple syntrax matrix shakes, toby carvery, couple bananas, some sweet pot, bowl of oats and 200g fromaige fray low fat. feel horribly bloated from waking up. docs tuesday fingers crossed.

annoyed ive had to stay in 2night due to it tho so been to blockbuster for couple dvds and an xbox game. was tempted to get a pizza lmao but am being good


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> well stomach is still shaged. no idea whats causing it but ive given in trying to leave foods out etc or fast so have just eaten what i can 2day. tried some eggs and they really crippled me for a bit so will be staying away from them for a while.
> 
> have eaten couple syntrax matrix shakes, toby carvery, couple bananas, some sweet pot, bowl of oats and 200g fromaige fray low fat. feel horribly bloated from waking up. docs tuesday fingers crossed.
> 
> annoyed ive had to stay in 2night due to it tho so been to blockbuster for couple dvds and an xbox game. was tempted to get a pizza lmao but am being good


I've had exactly the same probs mate, started march time iirc and are still not right now. Came on out of the blue, bloated as fck and often stabbing pains, also had the squits on and off, sometime food seemed to go straight thru me.

I think mine is IBS, however cant find the problem food- i seem to be able to eat most things in small quantitys but cant handle large amounts of carbs.

I went to docs and basically a case of prob a bug, if not trying taking things out of diet to see whats causing it. Total waste of time.

Hopefully your probs will clear, but imo doesnt sound like a stomach bug.

At its worst i had a day of eating nothing then started eating more each day, this did work but the symptoms have never totally gone away since:cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ahhh mate thats terrible news i hope i dont have what u have lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like a bloody nuisance son! Know how much you were looking forward to getting the grub in you. Coelliacs is something I remember reading about, don't know much else about it mind you.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push today

incline bb x 3 working sets 2 sets of 5 then a lighter set to failure

seated inc plate loaded machine x 2 working sets

cables x 2 working sets

smith shoulder press x 2 working sets

stand side laterals x 2 working sets

smith rear delt x 2 working sets

dips x 2 working sets

v push down x 1 working set

overhead rope extension x 1 working set


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained today pull couldnt go to heavy due to bicep stiull but did what i could all with very slow negs and peak contraction sqweezes.

new plate loaded lat pull down machine x 2 sets

bb rows x 2 working sets

smith pull ups x 2 working sets

horizontal row x 2 working set

cable upright row x 3 working sets

toe press x 5 working sets

15 mins cardio

stomach still shaged but doc has given me some tabs to start 2night fingers crossed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok was hoping to wake up this morning feeling better but no such luck. felt exactly the same. my mum and gran were going on about how some of these tablets are strong laxitives etc. i poped 2 and went to be its now 12 the next day im bloated to bits have eaten 2 meals and barely any number 2 at all.

so out of annoyance i went and bought a small carton orange juice and a 250g bag of dried prunes and ate these. this was an hour ago and apart from feeling bloated and annoyed i used 100g of my carbs today and bloody dried prunes no movement either

ohhh 25 mins cardio done on bike as normal. will be going out jogging etc in an hour and doing 30-40 mins as its an off day from training


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmmm ws just popping in to see if tum was better and read about a fooked bicep .....you're falling apart P ! maybe you need a holiday before uni starts again - just for rest and relaxation ? perhaps ? nutter


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gutted on the stomach mate.

You doing cardio twice a day on non training days???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh jem bin havn a nightmare, going away end oct for a week.

kieran only twice a week morning is low intensity 25 mins as always hr 115ish but afternoon is HIT for fitness and cardiovascular endurance etc


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> yeh jem bin havn a nightmare, going away end oct for a week.
> 
> kieran only twice a week morning is low intensity 25 mins as always hr 115ish but afternoon is HIT for fitness and cardiovascular endurance etc


Your tempting me to go out for a run this evening after work at 8 seeing as its no gym day.....

Nahhhh, fcuk that, i can only run for 30 seconds without gasping for air!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Your tempting me to go out for a run this evening after work at 8 seeing as its no gym day.....
> 
> Nahhhh, fcuk that, i can only run for 30 seconds without gasping for air!!


That's cos he's a lightweight Hilly. :lol:  :lol:

Keep up the good work fella. I'm impressed with your determination mate even with the injuries. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha i dont run for the full time lads. I either do sprint for 15 seconds or until HR hits 150+ then power walk untl it hits 120 then go again or i jog until my knees hurt which isnt long then power walk.

if weather is rubbish i go gym and hit the cross trainer 2 mins all out 3 mins relaxed and repeat for 30 mins then 10 mins incline walking. like i say its only done once or twice a week for fitness.

stomach update

tuck 2 more senecote last night and still no movement so i have bought this syrup stuff from pharmacy which they said is petty good. ive decided to get this sorted asap so smashed 20ml this am with breaky and will do the same at dinner. see if we get soem movement lol cos im sick of being crippled every time i eat


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Not Syrup of Fig surely ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Least your trying different things to sort it mate. Trial and error on this im afraid but hopefully you will find something soon!!

Hows the diet, you managing to eat??


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

WTF is syrup of fig?! lmao!

Was the doc any use at all mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Did you try any digestive enzymes mate? My stomach issues have cleared up after starting them a couple of weeks ago (although still think the MT2 I took had something to do with it also)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jem its lactulose solution

kieran i am managing to eat my meals it just blood kills me each time and im very tired most of the time possibly from food just being sat in stomach and not able to digest possibly??

daz figs like prunes help loosen u up. syrup of fig is just a concentrate version i believe. Doc give me senocot. even the pharmacist laughed when i told her this lol. said i should see another doc if this solution doesnt work.

rack yes mate added em in 2 weeks ago. no luck so far


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

You just like being awkward then peter :laugh: - bet they werent lipozymes you tried though ?

My son was on lactulose for a good while when he was younger as he had stomach probs [they tried syrup of fig before it  ]. Is it working yet ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not working yet jem, smashed 20ml at 8am and another 20ml at 11. now it says max 2 doses a day but havnt had an major movement yet. not sure if it takes a while to work or i should take more?

im tempted to just smash half the bottle and get things rolling so to speak lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you not going to the toilet regular then Peter?

My missus goes about once a week seriously and has to rely on senkot to get it out. She lost just over 2lbs the other day after the toilet LOL!! She bloats up REALLY bad and because she is very thin at 8 stone, can see it alot but when she has gone, flat stomach again so im suprised the senekot isnt clearing you out......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> not working yet jem, smashed 20ml at 8am and another 20ml at 11. now it says max 2 doses a day but havnt had an major movement yet. not sure if it takes a while to work or i should take more?
> 
> im tempted to just smash half the bottle and get things rolling so to speak lmao


think it takes a touch longer  ...so you're going with the flow literally yeah :lol: :lol: :lol: can't believe Im discussing your bowel movements - gawd I really need to get a grip


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieran - no mate i have tried to go around 5 x since waking yest morning and all im getting is the sadest little excuses for a number 2 i have ever seen even tho im eating atleast 5 x per day so im definatly blocked up and thats how it feels.

jem - lmao u love it really haha. think ill smash another dose in a couple of hours and hopefully by 2moro it will be all systems rolling


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> kieran - no mate i have tried to go around 5 x since waking yest morning and all im getting is the sadest little excuses for a number 2 i have ever seen even tho im eating atleast 5 x per day so im definatly blocked up and thats how it feels.
> 
> jem - lmao u love it really haha. think ill smash another dose in a couple of hours and hopefully by 2moro it will be all systems rolling


Sh1t mate, sucks to be you right now lol. Just stop eating and give me a few years to pack some size on to be as big as you 

In all seriousness though, i dont think theres much else you can try and maybe the next step would be a camera down the throat jobby (gastroscopy) to see whats going on down there......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i no mate, i have already booked another app with a different doc for monday morning. fingers crossed. guna smash another dose of this stuff now lol. rather have the full on runs than be like this lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> i no mate, i have already booked another app with a different doc for monday morning. fingers crossed. guna smash another dose of this stuff now lol. rather have the full on runs than be like this lmao


Your first sh1t is going to feel awesome mate!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha i no ,mate or it will hurt reallllll bad.

Well its half 5 i took another dose at 2ish and still nothing exciting. a little bit of action but i wouldnt even class it as a no 2 to be fair you would think i hadnt been eating lol.

as i havnt been able to train think am guna go do some cardio. ill just pick the machines close to toilets


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> haha i no ,mate or it will hurt reallllll bad.
> 
> Well its half 5 i took another dose at 2ish and still nothing exciting. a little bit of action but i wouldnt even class it as a no 2 to be fair you would think i hadnt been eating lol.
> 
> as i havnt been able to train think am guna go do some cardio. ill just pick the machines close to toilets


Loving the 'desperately seeking poo' updates


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> Loving the 'desperately seeking poo' updates


Me too, in fact Hilly, we want pics of the festered 2 week old mammoth sh1t once you have had it hahaha.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you thought about getting a colonic done mate?

A friend of mine had it done and swore by it, proper "cleared them out" so to speak


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Have you thought about getting a colonic done mate?
> 
> A friend of mine had it done and swore by it, proper "cleared them out" so to speak


I have a friend that swears by them too mate! She goes at least once every 3 months and has lost loads of weight by doing so, although she isn't such a small lady anyways! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Have you thought about getting a colonic done mate?
> 
> A friend of mine had it done and swore by it, proper "cleared them out" so to speak


whoever said that was full of sh!t 

Make you feel lighter on yer feet hilly - that's for sure  I say go for it ...but dont post pics :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh good heavens, didn't expect these sort of updates in the journal! :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well still no improvement boys. a few little trips but nothing major.

sooooo out of annoyance i smashed 4 doses within an hour this morning. my stomach is now in bits but still no movement so wont be taking anymore of that lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

have actually seriously looked into one of those iragation things. will see what the doc says monday first


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok stomach is still screwed however managed to get some legs in.

squats - ended up doing 7 sets in total and worked alot on form. most were sitting on hamstrings so didnt go heavier than 160.

leg press x 2 working sets

extensions x 2 working sets

ham curls x 2 working sets

glute ham raises x 2 sets

feet high and wide leg press x 1 working set. not a bad workout considering kept thinking i was going to **** myself lmao


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work out! Sorry to hear about the stomach issues...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate what you need is some ratpack chocolate... that stuff could move a mountain... lol

Sorry to hear of your troubles mate... good luck getting them sorted... you can also get some strong stuff from the docs... our girl had bowel probs when she was little and we used this stuff and worked like a charm, something picosulphate or some such...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> ok stomach is still screwed however managed to get some legs in.
> 
> squats - ended up doing 7 sets in total and worked alot on form. most were sitting on hamstrings so didnt go heavier than 160.
> 
> ...


just a tip i have given to a few on ukm, do only one working set on each move you do, if you feel the need then you can lower weight for a pump set but build up like a pyramid and say on squats 10,10,7,4 then do a work set with the weight you had in mind for heavy set and see how many reps you get on the 4 warm up sets all reps are a few short of fail so on the last set of 4reps you could prob get 7ish you just want to start to recruit more fibers and get blood moving try to keep as fresh as poss for work set. then after the work set of squats do what you like you should be so fuked that the rest will be more of a finish off the muscle thing


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers con,

GP - cheers mate hopefully doc will give me something. i have tried this lactoluse solution and senecot and nothing works.

Jim - cheers mate thats what i do more or less. the 5 sets of 5 are pyramiding up. this week was just a little different as i didnt have a spoter so just worked on form and higher reps.

then other exercises are an all out heavy to failure between 6-10 reps then a lighter set to failure.

update

stomach no better today. weight is up 11lb in 2 weeks however i think half of this is sat in my stomach. the distention is unreal and its solid and this is when waking up and not having eaten for 10 hours


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mate, does your stomach swell after eating anything with wheat, soya, barley, rye in it?

Your symptoms are very similar to my wifes when she found out she had coeliac disease.

She couldnt eat a slice of bread without being in crippling agony. Docs tried all what they're trying with you as she was struggling to move her bowels.

Kept going back docs and they kept suggesting IBS as coeliac is very rare. Anyway, i remember her having some wholemeal pitta bread and she was litetally nearly in tears in agony. I thought fcuk this, she's not a pussy with pain etc, so i booked an appointment with, who i feel is the best doc in our practice.

Had to wait 3 weeks to see her but we went and described everything to her. At this point my wifes body was sore, to the point if you touched her she would yelp (not everyone gets this)

Doc asked for blood test as she was convinced the pain and symptoms are linked with coeliac. Got blood test back and it showed that the vitamins and minerals werent being digested and broken down so she got referred to have a biopsy where they shove a propet long, thin tube down your throat amd take a sample of your intestine.

Got results back and her villi was fcuked. She had coeliac disease.

Now my wife was living like this for about 3 years, so has it severly. So much so her consultant said if this got ignored for another 2 years she would have woken up with bowel cancer!!!

Sorry to waffle mate, but its so overlooked its unreal.

Have you tried removing wheat, soya, gluten, rye from diet?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers for the input mate. i thought something like this originally so i removed everything but meat and veg for a day and still had the same issues. i dnt eat any bread really etc and only thing with wheat in i eat is weetabix and thats only on training days.

its definatly a stomach/digestion issue if you guys could see how bloated/distended my stomach is its unreal. everytime i eat it gets worse were im just not getting rid of food.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea i mix it up im a bit scared of heavy weight after the pec so im going for more of a volume approach with higher reps still till fail and just more sets then usual.

i have even started using the fst7 on quads may do it on delts also. i did the fst7 pre-load with extensions and smashed quads with front squats and leg press and that was Tuesday and they are still saw as fuk lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Leg extention pre-exhaust is the daddy, fo' sho'!

Hilly, just wondering now if you've got Gastritis?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Or an impacted colon (eww)?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the last one sounds nice daz 

no its sever constipation. had to go to an emergancy clinic at 2am last night. when my mum saw my stomach at 11 last night she phoned nhs direct. she couldnt believe how big it was. i have a pic i will upload later. anyway after wait 2 hours for a nurse to call back then another 2 hours for a doc to call me he said come down straight away as it soounded like it could be something severe and i couldnt sit up straight.

anyway he said i have a very very bad case of constpation and has advised to take both teh lactulose solutio with semitoc and these other satchets in high doses for the next 3 days. so ive bin pharmacy this morning and started smashing the stuff into me.

when i discussed my diet he says i may have overloaded with fiber because as stupid as it sounds my diet could be to healthy/high in fiber as i eat green veg 5 x a day, plus oats,and sweet pot and bran cereal being my main carb sources.

will have to monitor this and keep oats to 1 meal a day he said.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fingers crossed it actually gets sorted this time!



hilly said:


> when i discussed my diet he says i may have overloaded with fiber because as stupid as it sounds my diet could be to healthy/high in fiber as i eat green veg 5 x a day, plus oats,and sweet pot and bran cereal being my main carb sources.
> 
> will have to monitor this and keep oats to 1 meal a day he said.


^^^ Interesting stuff...completely opposite to what you'd think. Strange :confused1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Why is it every expletive I'm trying to use is related to your issue!?! Mate, hope it gets sorted asap. Bit suprised they didn't give you a proper full on laxative though?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal, well they gave me this stuff called movicol which coupled with the other 2 has definatly got stuff moving along today.

still pretty bloated. doc said it would take a day or 2 to clean out properly however ive had more movement today than i have in the last 7-10 days so im a happy chappy.

managed some fruit and a protein shake so far and a little couscous. guna try some turkey mince in a little but.

as i said above daft as it sounds me and the doc reckon i could have been taking in to much fiber. so will be limiting oats to 1 meal a day from now on then carb sources will be basmati not brown rice, white pit and sweet pot.

also another point which may be nothing but after my show i switched from using tesco own value oats to more expensive quaker ones. Now ive used the cheaper ones for years sometimes 200g a day with no problems. however since switching thse have caused a problem. maybe due to them being a more solid oat and containing more fiber and gluten possibly.

anyway will be reverting back to the old value ones and mixing them with barley flakes also to reduce gluten content.

I have been using that vogue soya linseed bran cereal but that has 33g fiber per 100g so im thinking i should maybe stay away from that stuff


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok havnt trained since last friday. dont a little cardio but thats it. as above been taking all sorts of laxitives and stomach stuff plus more doc gave me yesterday. still very bloated but hoping this new medication will get things going.

anyway have been sent some recov bipeptides by tacoral AG so trial from predator nutrition so will be running these from today. training days will be 4 in am, then 4 pre and 4 pwo to replace my intra workout shakes and pwo shake.

I will be running a journal in the predator section logging my thoughts and workouts while running this. i will keep this one going for day to day rubbish as always

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/predator-nutrition/111270-recov-bipeptides-log-hilly.html#post1866517


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> Ok havnt trained since last friday. dont a little cardio but thats it. as above been taking all sorts of laxitives and stomach stuff plus more doc gave me yesterday. still very bloated but hoping this new medication will get things going.
> 
> anyway have been sent some recov bipeptides by tacoral AG so trial from predator nutrition so will be running these from today. training days will be 4 in am, then 4 pre and 4 pwo to replace my intra workout shakes and pwo shake.
> 
> I will be running a journal in the predator section logging my thoughts and workouts while running this. i will keep this one going for day to day rubbish as always


hope the new medication works mate. I think your exhausting every option really so fingers crossed.

I keep heading about this bipeptides stuff. Will keep an eye on your log.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal, definatly had some movement today so pleased. still bloated but have had an apetite so eating has been much better.

Took 4 bipeptide tabs this am and another 4 just now. havnt trained as bowl movements a little unpredictable lmao but will do 2moro hopefully


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

good news that somethings happening for the better. Shame no training, my motivation to go and do legs tonight is next to nothing. I am going but doubt ill be getting any PB's! Will be training abs for the first time in months too so hope to hammer them after.

What are you doing gear wise?? Cant find it anywhere if you have mentioned it already.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats no good mate you need to be motivated. havnt put gear use in here as had some issues with people from uni reading and making comments in front of lecturers etc, check ure reps


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> thats no good mate you need to be motivated. havnt put gear use in here as had some issues with people from uni reading and making comments in front of lecturers etc, check ure reps


Oh yeah sorry thats my fcuking useless memory again mate. Remember you said that now.

I know mate, just feeling crappy today but be fine when i get in there with some evanesense on!! lol.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> cheers pal, definatly had some movement today so pleased. still bloated but have had an apetite so eating has been much better.
> 
> Took 4 bipeptide tabs this am and another 4 just now. havnt trained as bowl movements a little unpredictable lmao but will do 2moro hopefully


Nice one on the appetite mate... and lmao at the unpredictable nature of the movements... that could be a bit of a problem at the bottom of a squat... lol...



hilly said:


> thats no good mate you need to be motivated. havnt put gear use in here as had some issues with people from uni reading and making comments in front of lecturers etc, check ure reps


mate that is shocking, some people should just keep their noses out...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> mate that is shocking, some people should just keep their noses out...


If only. People get involved at my work all the time aswell. Pathetic really but they are the type of people to put people down to make themselves feel better.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it wasnt a major issue just people asking me about it right infront of lecturers etc. I mean 1 or 2 no and say its obviouse but dont need it broadcasting do i.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> If only. People get involved at my work all the time aswell. Pathetic really but they are the type of people to put people down to make themselves feel better.


And those are the people that are probably really using the drug use, i.e cannabis, ecstasy etc mate! Either that or so straight laced tghey ain't smiled in a decade. WTF has it got to do with anyone else is what i would say!?!?! :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very true mate,

No training yest but im going today no matter what even if i have to keep running to toilet in between sets lol.

ended up taking my last 4 recovs bipeps before bed because their was talk of them improving sleep pattern. cant say i slept any better but but i do feel more refreshed this morning.

wont be taking any 2night as they will all be around training so will monitor 2moro


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

So things are moving nicely then mate... lol 

Good to hear you are getting back to normal, whatever normal is...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

woah ....we have movement :clap:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh had some movement early yesterday then it stoped again and same today. guna go try and train laterz and will not take any more medication and see if i can get to normal. still bloated but not as bad


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad things seem to be moving (no pun intended) on the stomach issue mate! Hopefully, a few days and you'll be back to normal.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SO, good to see stomach is improving slightly. What are you training tonight??

How is the food intake going??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, guna try chest/shoulders and triceps in a bit. had physio work on bicep origin at corocoid proces and its still a bit sore so may end up training back etc depending how body feels.

food seems to be sitting not to bad. Stil felt a little bloated after oats this morning so i am totally removing these from diet. I have bought a big thing of quinoa and will use this and weetabix for breaky for a while


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok managed to train chest and shoulders today, had to leave before could do triceps as bowl started getting hyper active lmao.

any1 took 4 of the bipeptides tabs pre and pwo. cant say i noticed much if im honest. no more of a pump than usual. However i must say im sat here at home 30 mins after training still feeling pretty pumped which i definatly am not normaly when training without anything or using any other pre workout supps.

Now some have mentioned it can give more pumps and focus. I honest didnt notice any of this. However i didnt expect it from the product. I am looking for how i feel the day after and how it helps towards recovery and compares to bcaa particularly xtend which i always use with some additions  early days yet

the workout

inc bench x 2 working sets - up 10kg from last time

seated plate loaded press x 2 working sets more reps

db fly x 1 working set

seated smith press x 2 working sets - less than last time but maybe due to progress on chest front delts taken battering?

stand side lats x 2 working sets - up in weight

bent over db rear delt x 2 working sets

good workout overall. pleased with strength.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

to late i went and trained anyway lol. its basically just either very bad constipation stoping me digesting food or im not digesting.

anyway took 4 pre and 4 pwo as normal. was quite weak during the workout but is to be expected as i have been on the toilet since 5am but still smashed my legs

smith squats - x 2 working sets

leg press x 2 working sets

extension x 2 working sets

ham curls x 2 working set last one done with 2 sec pause in full stretch position

smith mach lunges x 2 working sets

strength was down and totally wiped but training cheers me up.

__________________


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Same here mate, keeping up psychologically is just as important as your physiological health. Still doing your quads first I notice :whistling:

Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly if your guts are playing you up still or you have used laxis and shat for England! then a good thing to use to get you back on track is Acidophilus Extra 10 i use a company called lamberts, its a pro biotic that has Lactobacillus, La5 & biffidobacterium, Bb12.

(10 billion in each cap). very good at getting the gut nice and healthy again mate, i have used after gut probs in the past and works a treat mate. really should run all year but.... cba lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers jim will take a look.

Problem is i can only **** when im full of laxitives and basically its just liquid. if i dont take laxitives then i bloat up and get the biggest most painful stomach even were i cant sit up.

Im also watery as fck and luk like a fat pig due to not getting rid of food and all the medication im taking which is more annoying than the thing itself lmao.

Ive tried just eating lean meat and fruit today but this doesnt seem to be helping either.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fock mate, I'd get back to the docs asap and insist on being referred to a gastroenterologist asap.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh i am daz im starting to get a bit worried if im honest. Just had some buckwheat flour and protein shake to bump protein up then rest of day will just be lean meats and maybe a little sweet potato


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok didnt take any laxitives last night as was going most of day, anyway straight away have started to bloat with food and havnt been since yest around 2pm. see what doc has to say 2moro.

35 mins cardio done this am.

trained push. tabs taken as norm 4 pre cardio, 4 pre and 4 pwo.

Inc bench x 2 working sets up on reps

decline smith x 2 working sets

db fly x 1 working set

standing military press x 2 working sets

seated db fly x 2 working sets

smith rear delt x 1 working set

dips x 2 working sets up on reps initial heavy set

v grip push down x 1 working set

overhead cable x 1 working set then straight to close grip push ups to failure.

workout was decent all things considering, was in a diff gym closer to home just incase lol but strength was up.

must say these things helping me get a very good nights sleep


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate hate to see youre having such a problem with all this... hope it gets sorted out soon... at least you got the training in...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hope the Dr helps mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers lads, got an emergancy app at 12 today. havnt took any meds since sat afternoon and havnt been since sat afternoon. painfully bloated this morning and ive been out and done cardio. have had 1 scoop whey and feel like ive eaten a pizza or summit. gutted lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck mate, don't let them mess you around, you have a right to be referred so insist on it!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you on any peps at the minute mate?? Mod-GRF and GHRP makes me go to the toilet big time!!


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

hey hilly. thought id drop by on your journal. sorry to hear about the bad guts buddy, i had that a few days after my show was literally like having a p1ss out my as$ terrible.

hope the doctors get it all sorted mate.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> cheers lads, got an emergancy app at 12 today. havnt took any meds since sat afternoon and havnt been since sat afternoon. painfully bloated this morning and ive been out and done cardio. have had 1 scoop whey and feel like ive eaten a pizza or summit. gutted lol


Gawd peter this sounds like a real problem :confused1: - doctors are [email protected] as well ...can you afford to go private just for the diagnosis ? I would definitely consider it now as this has been going on for months and you have tried everything. Will keep following and fingers crossed for you today


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers every1.

hit the docs he openly said he has no idea lol. said we is refering me to a specialist so i was over the moon until he said it will take atleast a few weeks. not happy. he has giving me a load of picolax and movicol and said keep taking these as obviously its danergous if i am not getting rid of waste etc.

Anyway private is def an option jem. plan is

take the meds he has given me and eat only fruit/veg and meat until wed night. stop all meds then.

if ni improvement and i start to bloat i will wait till friday afty when it gets bad and hit A and E and say ive ran out of meds, docs havnt helped and in major pain blah blah. see what they do.

if that doesnt work then private is what i will be doing. get my student loan etc so will use that. mum n dad said they will pay but i get my loan and will only spend it on clothes and growth LMFAO so may as well pay for this 

atleast i can still train so will just do by best and see were we end up.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry pal couldn't reply to your txt phone is fu**ed again lol.

Replacement in 2 days time - so mail me if you wanna catch up in the meantime.

Let me know how you get on with that sample


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

and good luck you big sh1te bag


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Excellent news mate. Generally takes a while to get referred but as it's causing you such issues you might get rushed through a bit. A&E definite option too :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Sorry pal couldn't reply to your txt phone is fu**ed again lol.
> 
> Replacement in 2 days time - so mail me if you wanna catch up in the meantime.
> 
> Let me know how you get on with that sample


Will do mate, im going all fruit and veg from now on but will give that sample ago this week after training. satan spunk here i come 

yeh cheers daz, 3 weeks is bloody no good if not sorted by this week private we shall be going as i have uni in 2 weeks.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Updates today buddy?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well i didnt take any meds last night, not much better today, im going little bits but still very bloated and im only eating fruit and meat lol.

so have decided im booking a colonic irigation or whatever their called asap. the doc can do 1 ill sort it myself. if this doesnt work then will be booking to go private


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Sadly many things now to get sorted and done you need to go private buddy.

Had to with my wife's health.

Wasted over 13 months on the NHS then 1 consultation and £400 lighter she was on the road to recovery.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh ther bloody useless. after throwing every laxitive in the book at me, he presicrid me enough to last a couple weeks and said would book app but will take a while.

i said i have uni etc his answere was - dont take any for few days till it gets to bad then have a clear out at home lmoa great advice


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

glad your getting it sorted mate. Rather you than me getting a pipe rammed up your ar$e by some random lol!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

right stomach has been so and so all day. last meal was at 6pm pwo and was 250g turkey mince, 250g sweet pot and some veg. sat here bloated still and gota force down some lean mince in a bit lol. hopefully will get sorted 2moro.

anyway bipeptides took as usual and had a very good workout. didnt end up training with power lifter as was planed due to him having to pick up kids.

so hit gym bymyself and repeated a workout from 10 days or so ago.

BB squats x 2 working sets - decided to lower weight here same as last time and concentrate on form sitting on hamstring. strength was up.

leg press x 2 working sets - up 30kg on this.

extensions x 1 set

1 leg leg press x 1 working set

ham curls x 2 working sets - weight and reps up

smith machine lunges ham focused x 2 working sets

GHR x 1 set of 20

toe press x 5 sets with 2 sec rest.

very good workout. cant say i am noticing any particular pump or anything with these tablets. will monitor doms etc over next couple of days and compare to how was after last workout.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> right stomach has been so and so all day. last meal was at 6pm pwo and was 250g turkey mince, 250g sweet pot and some veg. sat here bloated still and gota force down some lean mince in a bit lol. hopefully will get sorted 2moro.
> 
> anyway bipeptides took as usual and had a very good workout. didnt end up training with power lifter as was planed due to him having to pick up kids.
> 
> ...


Good on ya fella - weights and strength seem to be on the increase.

How's the tummy holding out - must be so frustrating - and to be told you gotta wait another couple a weeks before seein a specialist is sh!t! All the money we pay into the NHS and still they fcuk about!

Doesn't seem to be holding you back too much though mate so keep at it!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mate, got up this morning and stomach is distended,bloated and very hard as if id just stuffed myself for the past hour but i havnt eaten since 9 last night and it was just 250g extra lean steak mince with some choped tomatoes. very frustrating.

anyway got a colonic booked at 1 today so hopefully this will sort it


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> cheers mate, got up this morning and stomach is distended,bloated and very hard as if id just stuffed myself for the past hour but i havnt eaten since 9 last night and it was just 250g extra lean steak mince with some choped tomatoes. very frustrating.
> 
> anyway got a colonic booked at 1 today so hopefully this will sort it


Hopefully all will go well with that one then mate. Let us know how you get on. I have a couple a friends that swear by colonics but thats because they're quite obese and the scales show around 10lbs lighter when they've had one! Ha! They are both full of sh!t though (no pun intended) :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO fingers crossed. just so can see how im eating currently yesterdays diet was.

1 - apple,pear,banana with 10g choped almonds and manuka honey, 150g chicken, 2 eggs

2 - tuna salad and 30g pistacio nuts

3 - 250g turkey mince, 250g sweet pot,stir fry veg

4 - 250g turkey mince, 200g sweet pot,raisens,veg - this was pwo

5 - 250g lean steak mince,choped tomatoes,mixed veg.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good luck with the pipe up the rear mate... let us know how it works out... um I mean if it works not well you know...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Erm hope this all goes smoothly for you peter  ...try to relax


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> good luck with the pipe up the rear mate... let us know how it works out... um I mean if it works not well you know...





Jem said:


> Erm hope this all goes smoothly for you peter  ...try to relax


Hahaha! :lol: :laugh: :lol:

Is that your usual daily eating mate? Have you tried cutting out the fruit first thing in the norning to see if it's the acid in the fruit? Although, if it's bad in a morning when you wake up, and you haven't had fruit since the previous morning, that should be through your system. Was just a thought mate?!?!? :confused1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hope it goes ok mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with it mate. Would love to see you walking funny after it!! Arnt you embarassed?? I dont think i could ever go for one despite how needed it was.........

Food intake is way down so hopefully you can get more in you when this is done, providing it works that is......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm considering one - bet you feel really lean after it ! I'm really tempted


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

TBH I have been tempted as well, not due to any discomfort or health reasons other than I probably need a good clean out...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very glad i am amusing you all lmao.

If im honest i looked into one at the start of the year pre show. apparantly its popular among competitive bodybuilders to reduce distention before shows etc.

nah not embaresed its been such a pain and getting in the way big style i would get it done in the middle of the shopping center if they could gaurantee i wont have the issues afterwards and can start pushing some major food into me 

its holding me bake big style

snake - not sure on the fruit. I didnt have any during my prep but since then have been having quite a bit but i just cant see it causing any issues. I may cut it out completely and see but i very much doubt its fruit.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You know you're going to get a hot girl doing this to you mate don't you. It's sods law!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> snake - not sure on the fruit. I didnt have any during my prep but since then have been having quite a bit but i just cant see it causing any issues. I may cut it out completely and see but i very much doubt its fruit.


It was just a thought buddy thats all as i have a cousin who cannot eat many types of fruit due to some allergic reaction to the acid or something inside them. Worth a shot i suppose?!?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> You know you're going to get a hot girl doing this to you mate don't you. It's sods law!


And that would just top the situation off crazily! Hahaha! Now i've gone from being amused to being in fits of hysterics and gettin funny looks from people in the office! :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ahhhhh dont say that, well if it is im still guna ask for her number hahahaha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was more proud of getting the word the "sod" into a post haha

Damn right get her number! I'd have to say something like "well this foreplay is new to me, I'd have been happy with 2 fingers!" Imagine if she's a really nice girl too. The fun you could have explaining how you both met "well it's a full story........"

back to the prob though, I'm interested to see how you get on thugh as I've seriosuly thought about having one done.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> I was more proud of getting the word the "sod" into a post haha
> 
> Damn right get her number! I'd have to say something like "well this foreplay is new to me, I'd have been happy with 2 fingers!" Imagine if she's a really nice girl too. The fun you could have explaining how you both met "well it's a full story........"
> 
> back to the prob though, I'm interested to see how you get on thugh as I've seriosuly thought about having one done.


 :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: and I will bet none of them have EVER heard that line before ....Hilly - I wouldnt use that line, you may suffer from severe rectal bleeding if you do...:eek: I know I'd make it painful if someone threw that in there when I was performing said function :whistling:

Interested to see how it goes - I might follow suit if you feel the benefits from it :thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jem said:


> :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: and I will bet none of them have EVER heard that line before ....Hilly - I wouldnt use that line, you may suffer from severe rectal bleeding if you do...:eek: I know I'd make it painful if someone threw that in there when I was performing said function :whistling:
> 
> Interested to see how it goes - I might follow suit if you feel the benefits from it :thumbup1:


say it when she (i say she as i agree with Rack, its defo going to be a hottie) is finished, then no pain can be inflicted :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i was thinking more along the lines of "now you have seen my insides can i see ures


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hilly said:


> i was thinking more along the lines of "now you have seen my insides can i see ures


Jem would've had a go at me for that hahahaha!!!

What about "Come on then Darlin, your turn to get on the table!"


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok well the woman was to old to be chatting up but their wa s a hotty leaving as i was sat waiting but think she may have been a little embarased and kept her head down and moved pretty quick hahaha.

anyway woman was great very upto date on diff types food and was very interested in how i ate and adjusted my diet etc. we swapped some ehalthy recipes she was over the moon haha.

anyway the cholonic itself wasnt bad at all. felt a little wierd and when she put it in and said "that went in fine" i felt like saying "hey im not gay" anyway had a good clean out and feel quite refreshed today.

HOWEVER i am still bloody bloated. a little less but stil am. i think the issue is actually in my stomach and not the intestines which is what a cholinoc deals with. so i will plod along and keep the specialist app.

she said i may have beene ating to much fruit so will be cutting this down and agreed on the type of oats.

I would definatly recomend getting this done tho and will probs go back every 6/9 months. a word of caution. when its over she tells you to go to the toilet. do not be in a rush to leave as ure think ure good and ure not lmao. luckily some1 told me this and i stayed in toilet for around 20 mins. it just creeps up on ya haha.

cardio done this morning.

update regarding bipeptides. as you no previously i have said i havnt noticed an increase in recovery based on doms etc However my legs have recoverd very quickly this week. trained em wednesday and usually they are at their worst 2 days later however today they are fine. bin out for 30 mins cardio also this moring.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad it went ok mate. Just pm'd you actually to ask but found it now!

Think you're doing the right thing though keeping the specialist app and see what they say. If it's a stomach issue rather than intestinal issue, there must be some test they can do to find out exactly what is acusing the problem.

Question is : Would you have it done again? Do you feel any better for having it done?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

i literally "lol" at the " hey im not gay" comment lol! shame you didnt say it just for her reaction


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Question is : Would you have it done again? Do you feel any better for having it done?


 would definatly recomend getting this done tho and will probs go back every 6/9 months.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Glad it went ok mate. Just pm'd you actually to ask but found it now!
> 
> Think you're doing the right thing though keeping the specialist app and see what they say. If it's a stomach issue rather than intestinal issue, there must be some test they can do to find out exactly what is acusing the problem.
> 
> Question is : Would you have it done again? Do you feel any better for having it done?


He just wrote the answers to that above silly 

OK so you dont feel 20lbs lighter ? damn ! still well done on that one haha...I dont fancy sitting in the toilet for 20 mins after though:confused1:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> He just wrote the answers to that above silly
> 
> OK so you dont feel 20lbs lighter ? damn ! still well done on that one haha...I dont fancy sitting in the toilet for 20 mins after though:confused1:


twenty minutes the time i usually spend on the loo :lol: :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No jem not 20lb lighter lol. im actually a 1lb down from yesterday. not the big dramatic drop people say.

However from my reading the healthier you eat the less you will have cloged up in ure intestines. so for us especially if you are preping or have recently preped you may not loose much compared to some obese person who eats alot of crap.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> No jem not 20lb lighter lol. im actually a 1lb down from yesterday. not the big dramatic drop people say.
> 
> However from my reading the healthier you eat the less you will have cloged up in ure intestines. so for us especially if you are preping or have recently preped you may not loose much compared to some obese person who eats alot of crap.


Hmmm that makes sense I suppose. So you're back to square one really then - bollox that !

Men seem to be able to spend an inordinate amount of time on the loo :confused1: - I remember my step dad used to spend hours in there with mags [Motorbike ones people...] and a box of **** ....if you had to go in there afterwards the mix of *** smoke, air freshener, pot pourri and poo was really something on the old nostrils :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to hear it went ok mate. Surely "no ****" would've worked better with the pipe lol

I'm not sure if Ive mentioned it before but could you have a form of coeliac or something like that?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Jem said:


> He just wrote the answers to that above silly
> 
> OK so you dont feel 20lbs lighter ? damn ! still well done on that one haha...I dont fancy sitting in the toilet for 20 mins after though:confused1:


Yeah sorry Jem/Hilly. Not with it atm! Think i'm gonna go home, back to bed and start the day off again! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

hey mate hows your guts

i suffer terrible with my stomach

iv been advised by many now to try entrobal by vydex its worth a shot i suppose


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad it went well mate but sh1t that its not sorted it. Next step is see the specialist then. Im sure they should have done something like a gastrocopy by now and had camera down the throat into the stomach......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers for every1s input. i dont seem to be bloating to bad after certain foods which is good. guna adjust diet so carbs are only in 3 meals - breaky, pre and pwo other 3 meals will be pro/fat. see how that goes. carb sources currently just using quinoa, buckwheat flour and flakes, sprouted spelt bread and sweet pot. going to try adding in either oats or rice next week. have removed most of fruit if not all. lean meats and eggs 5 x a day with 1 shake. totals roughly are 350p/180c/60f

woman said i would be very tired for a day or so after the treatment and she was right anyway did cardio this am and draged self to gym for a push workout. went ok.

Inc bb x 2 working sets

Decline smith x 2 working sets

inc db fly x 1 set

stand military press x 2 working sets

seated db lat raise x 2 working sets

rear delt smith x 1 working set

dips x 2 working sets

v grip push down x 2 working sets

good workout, decent pump which suprised me. was bloody roasting right thru the workout and for a good 40 mins after. think this may be down to the bipeptides.

Also i want to point out i smashed me legs wednesday and have no doms to speak of at all today. feel as if they could be trained again. never experienced this before as my legs are usually sore for 3 days minimum gear or no gear.

I didnt think these were having an effect so far on doms as i pointed out early but maybe they do take some time to kick in.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

These changes will certainly help imo. Why dont you try the low carb high fat approach to bulking for a while mate? See how it works for you?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

this is basically that mate, carbs are at 180 a day. protein around 350. i will increase fats over the next few weeks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> this is basically that mate, carbs are at 180 a day. protein around 350. i will increase fats over the next few weeks


Cool. I am contemplating doing this aswell. I have noticed i have put on quite a bit of unwanted fat now and abs are gone. Strange as seems to have happened really quickly!! Not sure if its linked to me changing to rice for my main carbs.....

I will monitor and dont mind putting a bit of fat on when bulking but wont allow it to get out of control this time....


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You really do have your diet very tight! I admire that. Personally i can't do that off season i just have a list of foods to eat and i eat until i feel full and i repeat every 3 hours.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> You really do have your diet very tight! I admire that. Personally i can't do that off season i just have a list of foods to eat and i eat until i feel full and i repeat every 3 hours.


Clearly working for you though con. Everyones so different. If i was to not be very penile about my diet, i put on a lot of fat and just look a mess and it does no favours for my health i.e blood pressure, fitness etc. A shame really as i would like it to be a lot more relaxed, im just not prepared to get fat that only need shifting at a later date. And i like my health too much.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> You really do have your diet very tight! I admire that. Personally i can't do that off season i just have a list of foods to eat and i eat until i feel full and i repeat every 3 hours.


its only like that at the minute due to stomach issues bud.

previously i was rotating between alot of carb sources including wholemeal wraps,couscous etc and just adding them numbers up as i went along. even with my 30 mins cardio 4/5 x a week ive still goten fat around the gut and have developed some very annoying stomach problems.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Clearly working for you though con. Everyones so different. If i was to not be very penile about my diet, i put on a lot of fat and just look a mess and it does no favours for my health i.e blood pressure, fitness etc. A shame really as i would like it to be a lot more relaxed, im just not prepared to get fat that only need shifting at a later date. And i like my health too much.


 Well tbh i am tight in my own way.

I don't eat pizza or any thing sweet.

My only treat is the odd beer and i do mean single beer....

My diet today (woke up at 5am to study for a test i just finished now at mid day)

whole eggs, yogurt, ezekial bread, blueberries, butter x1 meal

protein powder, macadamia nut oil x2 meal

organic very low sodium mexican tortilla's, beef, avocado, salsa, low fat cheese x1

Then i will probably have 4 more meals today.

For once i am not gaining fat i am just rapidly increasing in weight while getting leaner (at least that's what the wife says:lol by limiting carbs big time.

Hilly that stomach sucks mate i used to have problems years ago when i tried to force feed my self. Thing is i think my body has the memory of being up close to 260lb so now when i try and go up in weight it is very easy with no force feeding. Only difference is its muscle and my bp stays normal


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What was your BP at 260 Con? That would be 275-280 for me at 5ft10 I guess. Imagine was fun walking around at that weight :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> What was your BP at 260 Con? That would be 275-280 for me at 5ft10 I guess. Imagine was fun walking around at that weight :lol:


 Diastolic stayed 85 and under but systolic was **** up to 160 at times. :cursing:

And not walking up a set of stairs was a pain:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

obviously getting to that weight originally has helped you getting their now leaner i guess. like a set point almost.

i wouldnt mind if stomach issues was from eating alot but i dont break 3000 a day yet. very annoying


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained push today and had a great session. legs seem to have recoverd well again so i must say this is a very positive note for the bipeptides IMO.

flat bench x 2 working sets

inc machine press x 2 working sets

inc flies x 1 working set

seated db press x 1 working set

standing side lat x 2 working sets

lied on bench rear delts x 2 working sets

dips x 2 working sets

v push down x 2 working sets

very good workout. strength was up all round so happy. now im getting more food in should start to see some more progress. todays eating

200g chicken, 70g buckwheat flakes, 1 scoop protein

1 tuna steak, 140g sprouted spelt bread, protein shake

2 protein bars giving 55p/60c

250g chicken strir fry, 30g pistacio nuts

250g lean mince

either eggs or pro shake and peanut butter depending on apetite

will sqweeze a whey shake in somewere. slept in today so having to sqweeze meals in not ideal and not helping considering i still have no apetite but just pleased i can eat wether i have to force it or not.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate great news on both the training and tummy front...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to see you back having good sessions in the gym mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, no training today just 35 mins cardio and rest


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good news mate.

Did you end up finding a place that sells what GlanzaV has been using for his stomach?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dan, really enjoying the push/pull/legs and rate it more than a 5 day split for growth and recovery phases for sure.

kieran no mate cant find it anywere


----------



## Real (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Kieren,

I'm from Real Radio in Yorkshire and I've seen from your previous posts that you've used melanotan in the past. I was wondering if we might be able to have a chat with you about it for a news special we are working on about beauty and body image?

Cheers, Eleanor


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Real said:


> Hi Kieren,
> 
> I'm from Real Radio in Yorkshire and I've seen from your previous posts that you've used melanotan in the past. I was wondering if we might be able to have a chat with you about it for a news special we are working on about beauty and body image?
> 
> Cheers, Eleanor


So you could probably state how bad and dangerous it is based on all the media hype and make me look a fool.... No thanks. 

Plus, Galaxy 105.1 rules and i would feel a traitor speaking to people from Real Radio.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO get out of my journal as well


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> LMAO get out of my journal as well


HAHAHA, crazy all these spammers lately lol!

You training today big man?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I had a big long speech thing written before about the mistrust of the media due to their extremely poor research and incredibly hyped wrong facts due to toeing the party line but cba with it all... Good luck with your report Eleanor but seriously you need to show some media/journalistic integrity before anyone trusts you lot... try researching ALL the facts before printing/reporting anything...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no training today kieran just 2 30 min cardio sessions. diet today

1 - pro powder/buckwheat flakes,raisens

2 - 250g chicken stir fry, 60g carbs from sprouted spelt bread

3 - 250g chicken stri fry with 30g pistacio nuts

4 - 250g extra lean mince

5 - protein ice cream giving 15g fat and 50p

6 - 250g steak mince.

yest diet changed and i hit a mixed grill for meal 5 in pub. just ate the chicken breast,steak,gamon and 1 sausage and 2 eggs


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

What spices etc do you have on the mince meat bud?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

my mince is pretty boring pal its a 2 minute job.

I buy those carton choped tomatoes from tesco with basil or chilli already in.

add coconu oil and garlic to pan, once heated add mince and brown. then add in some wholegrain mustard and some form of spice either beef jerk or peri peri chip sprinke usually. then i add carton choped tomatoes if using 500g mince or half a carton if 250g. lower heat and simmer for 5 mins. add in whatever veg is kicking about tonight was some cold brocoli i had in fridge. sea salt, peper and away you go,

im boring

im shocked you asked about that and not the protein ice cream lmao


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Haha, I'm a bit of a weirdo tbh.... :lol:

I think of the daftest of questions, and sometimes when I post them I'm like 'Why the fcuk have I just posted that???' lol

You really are a bit of the old Jamie Oliver in that kitchen aren't you. MUCH more creative than me.

I've only just mastered how to make 'homemade' chilli, pmsl...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i try mate, sometimes i make some real good things but other times im lazy.

i find its about having simple bulk ingrediants about.

for instance a healthy stir fry sauce

mix - low salt soy, wholegran mustard(mine has choped tomatoes in), ginger paste and cider viniger in a little pot then add to stir fry. much better for you than a store bought one full of sugar.

i will sometimes use a low sugar red thia curry paste for stiry frys or add to low fat coconut milk for a protein/fat meal


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds decent that 

Think I'll try the mincemeat one tomorrow and report back.

I just get bored of the same old **** etc. There's plenty of meals to make life interesting, even for us lot


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I was just going to ask - protein ice cream?!

What I also was wondering is, I know you are using Bipeptides but are you still sipping on BCAAs intra-workout? If so what ones? I was looking at supplementing this in & wanted a fairly cheap-ish one.

Also good to see your diet coming back to normality, have read over the past few pages & it's nice to see it coming back - this must have been a right kick in the teeth.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haimer - yeh its been a little annoying. im still getting bloated but just dealing with it to be honest. my diets having to be very paleo/gluten free etc but im managing. thinking possibly a lactose issue as well so just orderd some egg protein and taking all other whey out for a week.

protein ice cream is just any protein powder u prefer i used cytosport strawberry and banana this time. if wanting a meal replacement version - protein and fat meal then usse full fat greek yogurt and mix with protein powder and add water until get a smooth slightly runny consistancy either freeze in a tub or something similar.

if wanting a snack version use low fat greek yogurt as lower cals in general. with these i use loli moulds and have one as a desert. u can work them about to be about 15g protein each less than 5g carbs and very low fat. great dessert after ure tea etc,.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Fooood ....

USN Pistachio with peanut butter - mix thick n freeze - praline type ice cream [me friend dave gave me that one LOL - not tried it yet though]


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i bet that is bloody lovely. that usn igf pistacio is awesome. very almondy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> my mince is pretty boring pal its a 2 minute job.
> 
> I buy those carton choped tomatoes from tesco with basil or chilli already in.
> 
> ...


Boring??? Thats complex as fcuk for me lol!!!

Mine is just banged in a pan, add a chicken stock cube just for flavour, done.

Think i need to esperiment more and what you just said sounds so nice!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha get it done mate very easy.

still bloated this morning as always. like i mentioned yesterday i am going to cut out whey protein and switch to egg protein for the next few days and see if this helps at all.

will be training back later, cardio was done this am


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> haha get it done mate very easy.
> 
> still bloated this morning as always. like i mentioned yesterday i am going to cut out whey protein and switch to egg protein for the next few days and see if this helps at all.
> 
> will be training back later, cardio was done this am


I will do mate, but financial constraints at the minute mean my food has to be boring, plain etc..... But i dont mind, i eat for a purpose 

I have back tomorrow, HATE doing back especially deadlifts lol.

You still doing fasted cardio everyday?

OH, just tried a shake with the buckwheat flour, spot on, didnt tell it was there really.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i do it 5 x a week mate usualy take day after legs off and sunday. just 35 mins still. i love deadlifts. havnt been able to train back in 5 weeks due to bicep tear so hopefully should be ok today fingers crossed.

yeh the buckwheat flour is a good addition IMO much better than oats


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> i do it 5 x a week mate usualy take day after legs off and sunday. just 35 mins still. i love deadlifts. havnt been able to train back in 5 weeks due to bicep tear so hopefully should be ok today fingers crossed.
> 
> yeh the buckwheat flour is a good addition IMO much better than oats


Bicep tear! Your falling to bits at the minute mate lol.

I say i hate them, i actually mean i hate the sick and dizzy feeling after lol.

Yeah it come pretty quick, better to drink than the fine oats aswell and hoping i dont get as much bloat with it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great session today again. cardio done in am.

managed to train back first time in 5 weeks. no issue from bicep tendon.

plate loaded pull down x 2 working sets

chest supports horizontal row x 2 working sets

v grip cable row x 2 working sets

deadlifts to just below knee x 2 working sets

v grip standing pull down x 1 working set

stand db curls x 2 working sets

seated hammer x 1 working set

1 set 21's.

sweated an aweful lot during training. recovey is still very good. after awesome chest session tuesday chest and triceps have barely any doms if any at all today and feel as if i could hit them again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks a good workout mate.

I sweat bucket loads in the gym, dreading getting back on tren!!!!

Glad you didnt have any trouble with the bicep.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Brilliant news re the bicep mate... I also sweat loads when training (unless its very cold)...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

leg day today and was feeling tired but went for it anyway and another good session. cardio done this am a little later than normal as was out till 3am last night. student night no drinking for me tho.

leg press x 2 working sets

front squat x 2 working sets

extensuons x 1 working set

ham curls x 2 working set

smith lunges x 1 working set

cut a little short as had to get home for package coming. cant really say if strength was up as trained in a different gym closer to home but was a good session.

will see how doms etc go this weekend.

egg protein came so will be using this with solid food for a few days and see how stomach is. find out if im lactose intolerant or not lol. i must sound like a hypocondiract(spelling?)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Similar leg workout to my last one.......

Have them new tablets not come yet mate?? If they do, dont use them the same time as the egg protein as you wont know which one is doing the trick (if any).......


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

How heavy are you these days pal, i assume 250lb+ with full abbs?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieran the entrobol powder came today and i started it this am. didnt notice any immediate relief. lol no suprise their.

haha con i blood wish mate. even 230 with abs would make me very happy(yes i no this is were u are at thats why i picked the number)

weight this morning after a meal was 220 will be taking it in the am 2moro however i have been blasting since friday so holding a fair but if water thats for sure. next sat will give me a true weight.

hows u mate hope ure well


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep i am doing very well mate.

Gaining very fast but controlling BP with cardio and clean diet.

Hit 236lb this am and BP was 118/68.

That's great you are up to 220lb i bet you are loving the new level of size you have achieved. Its a whole new thing when you can see the reaction changes you get from other people with an increase in size.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup, my blood pressure shot up monday/tuesday to well above my normal 115-120 over 65-70 due to blast but body adjusted and it droped back down since wed so all happy.

bf is to high or atleast round midsection but thats just my body unfortunatly and im not going to restrict my eating and gains because of it like i did last year. if i can see seperation between quads/hams/glutes and in arms and chest then im happy and not to fat.

bugger my stomach lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

update on stomach issues. just had a vega test this morning. seems i am sensitive to duck/veil/BEEF/OATS/MILK/cocoa/chocolate/bananas/CURRENTS/ geletan,wheat and wheat bran, lobster and mussels.

so i have been eating beef everyday, oats alot, raisens everyday since my show, bananas every other day, just checked some of the newer powders i added in after my show and theirs loadsa cocoa etc in it. i dont eat much wheat etc but no wounder i have been having stomach issues.

so will go thru and have t check all powders and see which are suitable and which are not. syntrax matrix is well out as is any casein only protein due to the milk allergy. he said whey and isolates should be fine so will be sticking to these along with egg protein. probs make up my own blends. will also possibly go back to reflex peptide fusion as used this right thru prep with no issues at all.

oats will be replaced with buckwheat flakes permanantly. i love raisens/currents etc in my oats but it says im sensitive to currents so im presuming this covers sultanans and raisens also so these will be removed.

hopefully i will get some were

training push in a bit


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> update on stomach issues. just had a vega test this morning. seems i am sensitive to duck/veil/BEEF/OATS/MILK/cocoa/chocolate/bananas/CURRENTS/ geletan,wheat and wheat bran, lobster and mussels.
> 
> so i have been eating beef everyday, oats alot, raisens everyday since my show, bananas every other day, just checked some of the newer powders i added in after my show and theirs loadsa cocoa etc in it. i dont eat much wheat etc but no wounder i have been having stomach issues.
> 
> ...


So problem solved then, you have a "diagnosis"

Thats ALOT of nice food to cut out though mate!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well im hoping thats problem solved. we will see over the period of this next week. just ate the last of my steak in the fridge. as of 2moro i will avoid all of the above


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well small price to pay to get it properly sorted mate as i know how fed up you must be with it!

How did they test for ALL of that!?!?!?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its called a vega test. bang it in google and take a lok pal. wil be better explained their


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> its called a vega test. bang it in google and take a lok pal. wil be better explained their


Will do mate. Just hope this does sort it and pretty confident it will!! Now no excuses but to nail the food in and smash it!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad you've got somewhere with this issue mate. About time you found a solution to the problem, although thats a hell of a lot a food to try and avoid!! It's worth it though to sort the issue out.

At least now you must feel like your getting somewhere though. Hopefully this next week will prove that it's right and you can move on from there.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly what has come of jordan, did he re-comp? have i just missed it or what? is he doing brits?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> hilly what has come of jordan, did he re-comp? have i just missed it or what? is he doing brits?


He'll be competing at the Leamington this week I think 

From what I've seen he's deffo turned things around


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

so a result on the stomach front then Hilly... although its a bit of a double edged sword...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

That sounds better mate.

Let's keep our fingers crossed it actually sorts you pal


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chris, grey,snake, kieran - cheers lads. yeh its not the end of the world i will happily cut out almost anthing it it gets it sorted.

JIM - jordan is actually now doing hercules the week after to qualify for the next finals next year. after watching the olympia jordan decided he wants to break condition that is as close as he can humanly get to those guys not just riped but pro level.

I have every confidence the lad will step on stage looking unreal.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

another good session today.

took bipeptides as normal. must say bodytemp is most increased it has been around training and still now an hour later.

inc bench x 2 sets - heavy set up 2 reps from last week

flat db bench x 2 working sets

inc db flys up5kg fb x 1 working set

military press standing x 1 working set - up 4 reps

standin db side laterals x 2 working sets

rear db lat lied on bench x 2 working sets

dips x 2 working sets - up 1 rep on heavy set

v push down x 2 working sets - up 5 reps on heavy set

seated calf rais x 4 sets of 20


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> chris, grey,snake, kieran - cheers lads. yeh its not the end of the world i will happily cut out almost anthing it it gets it sorted.
> 
> JIM - jordan is actually now doing hercules the week after to qualify for the next finals next year. after watching the olympia jordan decided he wants to break condition that is as close as he can humanly get to those guys not just riped but pro level.
> 
> I have every confidence the lad will step on stage looking unreal.


Shame he isnt doing this years finals  He has the perfect physique in my opinion. Would do anything to get like that one day!!!!!!!

I know its early day sbut noticing any difference in stomach after cutting it all out today?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

havnt had any pain today which is good. still bloated but treated myself to last pieces of steak and bowl of oats yest lol so still bloated from that.

another good session today. pull. took bipeptides as normal.

first attempt at deads in 5 weeks or so after slightly pulling my bicep tendon. last time my pb was 220 for 1. decided to try 180 today and go easy anyway got a comfy 8 so then hit a double for 210 pretty comfy. will be smashing a new pb come next week

deads 180 x 8 or 9, 210 x 2, 140 x 9 just to knees

wide grip pull downs x 2 working sets up a stupid amount of weight on this from last time. think from 16 blocks to 19 blocks and more reps

1 set v grip pull downs

standing ez bar curls x 2 working sets

seated db hammer curls x 2 working sets

good workout. body temp again very high considering cold weather. tip for all. dont wear shorts when deadlifting lol took a big chunk out of shin.

doms in chest are pretty bad today and in triceps also. more so than last week but did have a very good session yesterday. will be interesting to see how it is 2moro.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great lifting!!!! Making muy lifts look like there done by a school girl lol!! 180 for 8 is brilliant, i maxed out at 180 for 3 last week but this should be up there when i blast in 4 weeks, so watch this space, see if i can catch you 

Hope stomach is better tomorrow.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> good workout. body temp again very high considering cold weather. tip for all. dont wear shorts when deadlifting lol took a big chunk out of shin.


LOL... got two on my right shin from the other day mate... mark of an iron warrior... lol :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

didnt have to wait at all dan. i would have ifor him to come close to my area but i drove 50 mins to chesterlee street were he is based to get it done asap.

hah thnks kieran well by that time im expecting either a 240 for a single or 220 for a triple  hopefully more anyway


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> didnt have to wait at all dan. i would have ifor him to come close to my area but i drove 50 mins to chesterlee street were he is based to get it done asap.
> 
> hah thnks kieran well by that time im expecting either a 240 for a single or 220 for a triple  hopefully more anyway


Got to go and put me to fcuking shame havnt you....... lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha not at all. remember ill be coming off over xmas for 10 weeks while u will be blast and cruising so you should defo catch me up


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> havnt had any pain today which is good. still bloated but treated myself to last pieces of steak and bowl of oats yest lol so still bloated from that.
> 
> another good session today. pull. took bipeptides as normal.
> 
> ...


Great session! Rock on! :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> haha not at all. remember ill be coming off over xmas for 10 weeks while u will be blast and cruising so you should defo catch me up


Will see mate  180 tripple at 12 stone 11 isnt bad for now i suppose.

Whats the long term plan then mate. You taking next year off competing or do i remember you saying you was doing the leeds show?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

leeds show in sept is the aim mate all being well. will be steping on stage minimum 190lb in better nick. that will be a 10lb gain on stage weight but i want more than this.

i reckon with my hard work and dedication this is achievable but time will tell.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> leeds show in sept is the aim mate all being well. will be steping on stage minimum 190lb in better nick. that will be a 10lb gain on stage weight but i want more than this.
> 
> i reckon with my hard work and dedication this is achievable but time will tell.


Wow thats a big ask in 1 year mate!

Good luck with it though, that would be similar gains to jordan in the last 12 months right?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nah jordan competed at around 80kg last year. this year he is around 90kg. thats 22lb lmao.

I gained 10lb muscle this last year going by bodyfat calipers and that was restricting food to stay lean so this year i expect more and will get it  im already 7lb above my highest weight last year in better condition


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> nah jordan competed at around 80kg last year. this year he is around 90kg. thats 22lb lmao.
> 
> I gained 10lb muscle this last year going by bodyfat calipers and that was restricting food to stay lean so this year i expect more and will get it  im already 7lb above my highest weight last year in better condition


Ah yeaaaahhh, sorry my memory is garbage.

Well go for it mate, like i said in rep, you have great knowledge and you are obviously more than committed!! I hope i can be at a stage to compete in a few years!!!! This is keeping me motivated BUT we need pics


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha pics will be up at end of this phase mate so be a few weeks yet. want to make sure differences can be seen.

you will get their mate at the rate ure going it certainly shouldnt take long.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> haha pics will be up at end of this phase mate so be a few weeks yet. want to make sure differences can be seen.
> 
> you will get their mate at the rate ure going it certainly shouldnt take long.


Good look forward to the pics! I was actually reading through your posts from 2 years ago and you progress so far has been immense!!

Hope so mate, i think will be in a good 2 years time though at least.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quality reading mate, took some time mind. Good info, keep it goin :thumbup1:

*My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers micky.

yeh kieran the progress i have made from may 2009 to may 2010 was the best i have ever done see below from may 09.180lb in first pic in 09, 185 in second pic with half the bf if not more

may 2009 may2010


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good pics mate... very different composition...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> *cheers micky.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, snake i used to talk much more about what supps i was using but dnt in here so much as people from my uni were nosing then blabing about it which i dnt mind just didnt wanna risk lecturers hearing etc so any questions along those lines feel free to pm that goes for any1 else as well.

im not the type to keep secrets etc as most know im very open regarding what i do as what i do may not work for any1 else. bloody hell i experiment that much its likely it wont work for me LMAO

rest day today just cardio laterz. yesterdays food was

60g buckwheat flakes, whey and 150g turkey

300g sweet pot, 250g turkey

bipeptides around training

30g egg protein as was in rush

large chicken breast with peppers in restaurant. got rice here but didnt eat as was rank

protein cake - made with buckwheat flour, eggs, olive oil and egg protein

turkey stir fry

3 whole eggs, 1 white and tin tuna

scoop protein powder and 10g peanut butter


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> cheers guys, snake i used to talk much more about what supps i was using but dnt in here so much as people from my uni were nosing then blabing about it which i dnt mind just didnt wanna risk lecturers hearing etc so any questions along those lines feel free to pm that goes for any1 else as well.
> 
> im not the type to keep secrets etc as most know im very open regarding what i do as what i do may not work for any1 else. bloody hell i experiment that much its likely it wont work for me LMAO


Thanks mate. Much appreciated. Your knowledge will probably come in very handy!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers micky.
> 
> yeh kieran the progress i have made from may 2009 to may 2010 was the best i have ever done see below from may 09.180lb in first pic in 09, 185 in second pic with half the bf if not more
> 
> ...


Jesus mate!!!!!!!! That is some serious fcuking improvements!!!! I am completely shocked. God i need to get my head down big time, i think this next 12 months is going to be great for both of us!! GO ON LADD!!! lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dam right mate, with my input i expect you to make the same improvements.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> dam right mate, with my input i expect you to make the same improvements.


Its already a done deal mate. 

There is no stopping me now, i have everything in place to get the job done and my committment, without blowing my own trumpet, to diet is second to none.

Its cancer research day at work and all people at work are trying to fcuking force feed cakes down my neck, going to end up having an outbirst soon if they dont just take no for an answer lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

get a cake into you pal, when ure comping you wont get any. the cals will help u grow and it wont hurt trust me i promise


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

hilly said:


> get a cake into you pal, when ure comping you wont get any.


Here here!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> get a cake into you pal, when ure comping you wont get any. the cals will help u grow and it wont hurt trust me i promise


I know what your saying but i prefer to stay lean as much as i can now. If i cheat once then im likely to keep doing it and i value my health far too much to get fat again lol.

I dont really enjoy nice food anymore......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

today just 40 mins cardio this afty.

eating

150g turkey, whey, buckwheat

200g chicken,egg protein, stir fry veg, pistacio

egg protein shake, peanut butter

250g chicken, broc, pistacio nuts

nandos - will be chicken salad and half a chicken

egg shake pre bed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> today just 40 mins cardio this afty.
> 
> eating
> 
> ...


You having a really low carb day today mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes pal, no workout today just cardio so droped carbs right down and uped fats. may have sweet pot at nandos or just the ratatuoi(spelling - veg in tomatoe lol)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I WANT PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES and i want them now!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> yes pal, no workout today just cardio so droped carbs right down and uped fats. may have sweet pot at nandos or just the ratatuoi(spelling - veg in tomatoe lol)


Ratatouille i think lol. Nice, i do the same at the minute, dont need all them carbs when not training eh.......



Lois_Lane said:


> I WANT PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES and i want them now!


Me too!!!! He has posted a May 09 - May 10 but would like to see up to date pics!!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lois_Lane said:


> I WANT PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES and i want them now!


so baiscally what your trying to say is you want pictures?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> so baiscally what your trying to say is you want pictures?


 That is the jist of it yes mate:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao - i will get some sorted over next few weeks. currently still pretty bloated and as i hold fat around midsection anyway it makes me look even fatter.

you wouldnt think training 4 days a week, cardio 5 x a week and eating as i do you could gte fat but my trust metabolism certainly lets me. rather depressing to be honest.

legs later looking forward to it. eager to get in the gym.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> *lmao - i will get some sorted over next few weeks. currently still pretty bloated and as i hold fat around midsection anyway it makes me look even fatter.*
> 
> you wouldnt think training 4 days a week, cardio 5 x a week and eating as i do you could gte fat but my trust metabolism certainly lets me. rather depressing to be honest.
> 
> legs later looking forward to it. eager to get in the gym.


Join the gang hilly, i feel fat as fook


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> lmao - i will get some sorted over next few weeks. currently still pretty bloated and as i hold fat around midsection anyway it makes me look even fatter.
> 
> you wouldnt think training 4 days a week, cardio 5 x a week and eating as i do you could gte fat but my trust metabolism certainly lets me. rather depressing to be honest.
> 
> legs later looking forward to it. eager to get in the gym.


Sh1t aint it, my metabolism is much the same and i seem to be able to get fat really easily, despite 6 x a week cardio fasted for 45 minutes and 4 intense gym sessions. I do have a sit down job for 8 hours a day.

stomch a little better than it was though?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate, have had an apetite the last day or 2 which makes a change.

also got my letter to see stomach specialist 15th this month guna get a camera down or up  should be interesting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> yes mate, have had an apetite the last day or 2 which makes a change.
> 
> also got my letter to see stomach specialist 15th this month guna get a camera down or up  should be interesting


Told you that you would need/get a gastoscopy. It will be down the throat and not at all a pleasant experience  But better than up the pooper!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think its going to be up the rear mate as he said i need to get suposatories


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

At least they're actually doing something now mate to try and get it sorted for you! Makes a change hearing someone is getting what they need to sort their problems out instead of being fobbed off by the NHS!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> i think its going to be up the rear mate as he said i need to get suposatories


Ha ha, your a$$ has had some right hammer lately LOL!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i no mate gutted.

trained legs today and what a workout. had to stop on way home as i had to stretch my legs big time and my mate was sick.

took bipeptides a little later than normal at around 10 mins pre workout.

squats - heavy set here was 170 for 5 much better depth tho(i no still poor), then 130 for 13

front squats on smith x 2 working sets - smahsed pb on here by 20 kg

extensions x 1 working set

ham curls x 2 working sets - smahsed pb on here

smith lunges x 2 working sets

GHR x 1 set

done totally fooooooked. went to bed and slept hour and half after this. no doms in chest/triceps today. will be interesting to see how legs are over next couple days. 45 mins walking round hills done this am.

eating today

60g buckwheat flakes, 1 omega egg, egg protein powder

450g butternut squash wedges, 250g chicken, brocc

pwo - 60g buckwheat flakes, egg protein, tin tuna

hour later egg protein shake, small sweet pot, small pack fruit

going out for teat again 2night will be just meat and veg

pre bed eggs and chicken/turkey probs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent workout mate, nice to see your smashing PB, always good for the motivation!!! AND growth of course.

Friend was sick - classic after a leg workout 

What was the last excercise you done - GHR??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glute ham raises. i lie on a machine that is actually to do hypers for lower back but lie backwards so to speak and lift legs up using glutes


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> glute ham raises. i lie on a machine that is actually to do hypers for lower back but lie backwards so to speak and lift legs up using glutes


I dont follow but ok lol.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work on the squats mate... I will catch you one day... er year...


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

hilly said:


> cheers micky.
> 
> yeh kieran the progress i have made from may 2009 to may 2010 was the best i have ever done see below from may 09.180lb in first pic in 09, 185 in second pic with half the bf if not more
> 
> ...


Hilly, a brilliant advert of quality dedication that mate. Quality ! :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

GP you will get their. i really want to improve that number.

Cheers micky. hoping for a repeat of that or better this year.

going for a 140 bench 2moro. best i have ever done is 140 for 1 so i would really like to beat this.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright mate, sorry not been on much, work's hectic at the min and still not got a laptop sorted for home. I'll catch when I can


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

another good session today. this will be last workout day on the bi peptides it looks like.

doms from leg session yesterday have bin a little sore but nothingat all what i espected which is a good sign again for the bipeptides. very hot during workout.

flat bench x 2 working sets - PB 140 x 2 over the moon

Inc mach x 2 working sets PB again up 10kg

db flys x 1 working set

seated db side laterals x 2 working sets

standing head on bench x 2 working sets

close grip bench on smith x 2 working sets - 130 x 3 PB

v grip pish downs x 1 working set 22 reps here

stand 1 arm db raise x 1 set

didnt have chance to do calfs wo will go in and do calfs and abs 2moro wit some cardio.

over moon with workout.

eating

buckwheat flakes, 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, egg protein powder

egg protein powder/choped almonds

chicken, sweet pot, brocc

turkey, buckwheat flakes, egg protein

bipeptides around workout

egg protein,sweet pot and was still hungry so some couscous

last meal will be eggs and turkey

will be upping carbs by 40g per day next week i reckon taking me to 220 per day.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok pics as requested. yes i no im fat its just the way my body works unfortunatly as i eat clean as you can see from here and cadio is always done 4/5 x a week. my body just likes to hold fat it seems. anyway taken this morning weight between 214/215lb all time high since started bodybuilding properly.

Front relaxed and side chest baring all. I no people in the off season like to post pics after the gym in vests so you can see fat bits etc and look nice and pumped however thought id post these up baring all nice and early on waking etc so can get a good judge of progress etc.

Im not happy with bf but not much more i could do without hating my life on a daily basis lmao to stay leaner. However both me and jordan think i am definatly putting on some decent muscle under their so i cant complain really as i want to improve how i look on stage next year not how i look in a t shirt year round.

also looking at a pic from end of my bulk last year were i think i hit 212 as a heaviest i am much leaner now than i was their at a higher weight so thats some form of good news


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mate. BF doesnt look too bad at all, it is the off season after all!

Whats your weight now?? You chests and particularly lats look ALOT thicker than last years bulked pics so i can see definite progress!

Good on the workout aswell, im going to do similar as i have decided to try training chest twice a week when im on blast in 4 weeks, see if i can bring it up a little.

Keep going mate, looking good!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Clear signs of progress there son.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Good going mate agree with Kieran dont think your bodyfats an issue really.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys

weight is between 214-215. will be bumping carbs up a lil this next week


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you planning another blast in the near future bud? Do you think you gained what you expected?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Not sure mate, will see how the next 2 weeks pan out. Have another method i want to try. Pm me if you want the details


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Sent mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> Not sure mate, will see how the next 2 weeks pan out. Have another method i want to try. Pm me if you want the details


Sounds interesting...... :confused1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds interesting...... :confused1:


 I can out line it for you.... day 1-20 inject and swallow as many drugs as possible while eating 3k and doing light pumping work out:thumbup1:

Looking very good Hilly, BIG improvement in lats and arms that's what jumped out at me.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Your arms look like they've improved considerably


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I can out line it for you.... day 1-20 inject and swallow as many drugs as possible while eating 3k and doing light pumping work out:thumbup1:
> 
> Looking very good Hilly, BIG improvement in lats and arms that's what jumped out at me.


cheers mate.

u were almost right mate however its day 1 -200


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> Your arms look like they've improved considerably


cheers pal, now just need everything else to improve as wellm :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats on bench PB 

is that a cuddly toy I see on floor in side chest shot??

Awww that's sooo cute 



hilly said:


> Ok pics as requested. yes i no im fat its just the way my body works unfortunatly as i eat clean as you can see from here and cadio is always done 4/5 x a week. my body just likes to hold fat it seems. anyway taken this morning weight between 214/215lb all time high since started bodybuilding properly.
> 
> Front relaxed and side chest baring all. I no people in the off season like to post pics after the gym in vests so you can see fat bits etc and look nice and pumped however thought id post these up baring all nice and early on waking etc so can get a good judge of progress etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hahaah trust you to notice that. mums bedroom honest


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking good in the recent pics mate. Doesn't look like to much bf is being held


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking ggod in the recent pics mate and as said, bf doesn't seem to be an issue. Improving well. Keep it up!!! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you have one of the narrowest waists known to man, so narrow most girls think of bashing your head in cos they are jealous and you are worried about fat... lol... misguided there Hilly.... looking good as always mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, as you all know we always see ourselves as fatter/smaller if thats possible lmao.

ok no more recov bipeptides. so from now will be sciviation xtend during training then a egg protein and 20g fast carbs pwo. once sciviation is done with i am contemplating using 15g eaa with 20g carbs pre workout as dtvl posted about a study showing this elevates protein sythesis 70% much more than any other method. i will be looking for the study then maybe giving this a whirl.

as of this week carbs will be bumped up 40g per day. total 220, 300+protein fats will be the same.

good workout today altho no deads as hurt my knee and ankle over weekend.

chest suported horizontal row x 2 working sets

plate loaded pull down x 2 working sets

cable rope pull over x 1 working set

standing ez bar curls x 2 working sets

seated db hammer curls x 2 working sets.

weights up on all lifts


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good mate, why so little carbs PWO. I thought this was a good oppertunity to nail them in as they are put to better use and a good way to get the calories in, also with them being protein sparing?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

because their have been studies showing 70g carbs had no greater effect on protein synthesis than 30g carbs,

once i need the cals in total then i will more than likely add some more carbs in here however for the mean time i get the benefit from 20/30g that i need


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok cardio done this morning and was pretty hungry after so was pleased.

came home and ate - 150g turkey, 1 egg, scoop egg protein, 60g buckwheat flakes.

nothing different from this last week yet im sat here so bloated and distended its unreal. honest im pig sick. feel like smashing entire kitchen up if im honest. every were i go im not eating this or not eating that blah blah then i eat the most boring foods and my stomach is so bad iuts actually sticking out from my vest i look like im pregnant. to say im annoyed would be a very big undertstatement. just pleased im not on any tren currently


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Keep smiling fella! You'll get to the bottom of whats causing it soon enough! Must be frustrating though! 

You not found any solutions then yet buddy?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nothing it seems mate. am at a specialist for a camera next week but god knows what it is.

my diet consists of turkey/chicken/eggs/rice/sweet pot/buckwheat and egg protein powder and veg lol. odd bit of couscous

thats it with some low gi gaba honey stuff occasionaly.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> because their have been studies showing 70g carbs had no greater effect on protein synthesis than 30g carbs,
> 
> once i need the cals in total then i will more than likely add some more carbs in here however for the mean time i get the benefit from 20/30g that i need


Ah right ok, thanks for clearing that. Im keeping them high around workout for the cals as i have dropped fats around insulin use.......



hilly said:


> ok cardio done this morning and was pretty hungry after so was pleased.
> 
> came home and ate - 150g turkey, 1 egg, scoop egg protein, 60g buckwheat flakes.
> 
> nothing different from this last week yet im sat here so bloated and distended its unreal. honest im pig sick. feel like smashing entire kitchen up if im honest. every were i go im not eating this or not eating that blah blah then i eat the most boring foods and my stomach is so bad iuts actually sticking out from my vest i look like im pregnant. to say im annoyed would be a very big undertstatement. just pleased im not on any tren currently


Stick with it mate, isnt going to get better over night. I am the same lately, stomach looks looks silly fat through clothing, wander if i have a similar thing.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

my stomach was fine more or less when i woke. then i eat and the food just doesnt move.

another thing is you no when ure stomach makes noises when ure starving well mine makes them after i eat so not sure what that means.

and another. sunday morning had a massive drink of water as was very thirsty. about 30 mins or so later was having sex and could hear the water wobbling about in my stomach were it wasnt being digested just sitting their so god knows


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hopefully the camera next week may find out the underlying problem mate. :thumb:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

hilly said:


> cheers micky.
> 
> yeh kieran the progress i have made from may 2009 to may 2010 was the best i have ever done see below from may 09.180lb in first pic in 09, 185 in second pic with half the bf if not more
> 
> ...


Some fantastic progress in a year (looks like you're in a similar condition in your latest pic as you were when you weighed 180?). Hopefully you can have a productive off season. Have read through most of this thread to catch up with your progress. Hope the stomach improves soon


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> my stomach was fine more or less when i woke. then i eat and the food just doesnt move.
> 
> another thing is you no when ure stomach makes noises when ure starving well mine makes them after i eat so not sure what that means.
> 
> and another. sunday morning had a massive drink of water as was very thirsty. about 30 mins or so later was having sex and could hear the water wobbling about in my stomach were it wasnt being digested just sitting their so god knows


Mate im EXACTLY the same. Really funny how you say that about the water as i had a pint of water the other morning and then had s3x on the sofa and we could both really hear it sloshing about LOL.,

Only difference is i do go to the toilet very regular for wee and number 2.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im going toilet pretty regular to mate.

today - coming down with a cold. to top it off stomach has been in bits all day. went shopping and im walking round watching people eat what ever they want without a care in the world and im starting to get a little annoyed to be honest

then hit nandos and get a double chicken breast couscous salad. helen gets chicken, chips, rice,corn, mayo etc looked awesome. some fat lads next to me are scranning the wraps that i love and im getting even more annoyed.

anyway come home and lie on couch and stomach is in bits. so i fliped my lid and went to kitchen and ate following

100g hemp bread

bowl coco pops

bow oat crunch

2 cereal bars

kitkat

egg protein shake

small tub pineapple

am cripple now but no worse than i was after my breaky lol. sweating my box off tho so has gave my metabolism a kick up **** lol


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

just seen the pics hilly, looking well dude :beer:

i'll have a look at you when we train whe i'm home next, if you dont mind that is lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no mate would be appreciated as im sure i dont look that fat in real life lmao.

wel will strip off and hit some posing practice. as we both havnt seen each other in a while it will be good for both of us to have a real life input that doesnt see us on a daily basis


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> im going toilet pretty regular to mate.
> 
> today - coming down with a cold. to top it off stomach has been in bits all day. went shopping and im walking round watching people eat what ever they want without a care in the world and im starting to get a little annoyed to be honest
> 
> ...


Can see its really getting you down now mate, wish there was something i could do to help lol. Lets see what the camera up the a$$ reveals!

FCUK!!!! Thats a lot of sh1t food hahaha. You got me craving the missus's rocky bars in the fridge now, might have one! I dernt! LOL!!!!

Fcuk it mate, wont do you any har,, your fat now already so never minds  J/k.

You ought to do that honey and lemon water detox diet for a week!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha cheers mate

if i thought it would help i would mate. i fasted for over a day and it didnt do jack.

its just frustrating as i feel ive done everything i can and im just spinning my wheels going round in circles


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You'll prob wake up tighter tomorrow after your little snack mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha im still sat here very very warm so maybe i needed it. think im def coming down with a cold as wel so for rest of week cardio will be done in gym


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> haha cheers mate
> 
> if i thought it would help i would mate. i fasted for over a day and it didnt do jack.
> 
> its just frustrating as i feel ive done everything i can and im just spinning my wheels going round in circles


I know what you mean but not everything has been tried yet. This camera for one, could turn up exactly what is the problem. My stomach often looks completely bloated and horribly distended, even when i was cut, crazy with full abs, yet hige gut. I just put it down the ammount of food we all eat.

Even on a cutting diet, we eat more than a regular person.

Just hope you sort it because i know you want to have an amazing productive year and this will only hinder it!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mate, yeh im hoping camera will discover the issue.

guna go make a protein cake then hit the sack i reckon for cardio in the am.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you get very gassy aswell? If so drink carbonated water with meals which will make you burp up any gas and relive it from bloating the stomach.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers mate, yeh im hoping camera will discover the issue.
> 
> guna go make a protein cake then hit the sack i reckon for cardio in the am.


Recipe??

Cool mate, catch you tomorrow, hope you not in too much pain after all that junk ya fat knacker :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

recipe is - in a bowl

buckwheat flour min 30g or more if you want more carbs

protein powder

2 egg whites

15g olive oil

cinnamon

stick in micro for around 1 min.30 to 2 min depending just becareful cos if cook to long goes very dry.

then use some other powder in a bowl and add a touch of water and make a mouse/protein icing type texture.

when cake is done tip bowl upside down into another or on a plate then pour icing mixute over the top. can also add choped nuts or raisens etc into cake mixute before micro.

cardio this morning

bloated on waking so no improvement no suprise lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear it's still sh!te this morning mate. Hopefully this camera may show something up.

Keep smiling although it must be really getting you down by now!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey P... sorry to hear of your tummy problems still... just a thought and you have probably tried it but will mention those deflatine tabs... sort of like anti-acids but with an anti bloat bit as well... work wonders for me if I am a bit bloaty... (alhtough the best I have had is degas extra in Aus... when I am there at xmas will pick some up and if you want get some for you)....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Hey P... sorry to hear of your tummy problems still... just a thought and you have probably tried it but will mention those deflatine tabs... sort of like anti-acids but with an anti bloat bit as well... work wonders for me if I am a bit bloaty... (alhtough the best I have had is degas extra in Aus... when I am there at xmas will pick some up and if you want get some for you)....


Do these stop you getting really gassy. I need something for this as im horrendous at work, CONSTANT farts and yesterday the whole office, which is huge, stunk of my trumps and everytime someone walked in they commented on it. Luckily they didnt know it was me, theres a fat lad who sits opposite me and he is renowned for farting so he got all the blame lol.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

hilly, is it worth going back to your pre-comp diet to see if that diet is still working for you - as far as I remember your stomach issue only cropped up after your contest? Worth a try maybe as if you're still bloated on your pre-comp diet then you know for sure that this is something new, as before you were ok? Worth a thought I guess?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

They do to an extent... helps break it up and you can discretely (or not  ) let it out... lmao laying the blame on the fat bloke... hey wait thats me...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> They do to an extent... helps break it up and you can discretely (or not  ) let it out... lmao laying the blame on the fat bloke... hey wait thats me...


HAHA, they stink to high heaven mate. Will look into some form of tablet to stop this and start drinking carbonated water.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

GP i may look into those cheers pal and thanks for the offer. if im still having issues then i may very well get some.

Daz im basically doing that just a slightly little more food. only difference is im not using reflex im using egg protein but the reflex contains this.

i have some reflex coming 2moro so willm switch over.

but my diet is basically exactly the same foods and has been for a long time now as i had the same thought 

going to train push now even tho feeling buggerd will report back in a bit


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

No problems mate, will pick some up for me anyway as they work very well... wont be a bother to bring back a few extra boxes... lol does this make me a source... lol...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha it could mate

ok stomach been bloated all day today. just been to chiquitas for my pwo meal. i had chicken,bacon and advocado salad of which i ate the chicken and a lil advocado then main was rice/prawns/chicken and a little chorizo. im so bloated now its unreal and ive only eaten 5 meals lol.

been very tired today with cold and obv not digesting my food etc. was guna cancel gym then thought sack that, manned up and went had a great session.

inc bench x 2 working sets - pr here 130 for 2

flat db press x 2 working sets. 50's for a comfy 8-10

db flys x 1 set pr here

standing side lats x 2 working sets up in weight again

lied on bench rear delts x 2 working sets

seated db press x 1 working sets

dips x 2 working sets up 1 rep pr here for this training cycle with bw+40kg x 10

stand db overhead raise x 2 sets

pleased with the workout and strengh in general. sciviation xtend intra then pwo was egg protein and 20g simple carbs which bloated me. no more MP tri carb will get some vitargo.

So far not noticing much difference from the drop in bipeptides but will monitor over this next week.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As everyone else says, sorry to hear you're still suffering mate. Must be very frustrating for you.

Well done for keepin the lifting going


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mate, woke up this morning horribly bloated.

cardio done


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you actually avoiding all the foods you have been told you have reactions to mate???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes apart from yesterday when i had a little binge


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> yes apart from yesterday when i had a little binge


Plonker lol. It may only be the one day but could have a prolonged effect on your bloating problem so may last a few days.

Have you tried taking a full week out from eating ANY of the foods your meant to avoid?

I was horrifically bloated last night, looked like i had the biggest beer gut ive ever seen!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey buddy. Sorry to hear that you're still really suffering with the old bloatedness. Good work with the lifting though and still going to the gym, respect on your motivation! :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Plonker lol. It may only be the one day but could have a prolonged effect on your bloating problem so may last a few days.
> 
> Have you tried taking a full week out from eating ANY of the foods your meant to avoid?
> 
> I was horrifically bloated last night, looked like i had the biggest beer gut ive ever seen!


yes mate did around 12 days straight


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

How's the guts now buddy?

nice meeting you BTW - we'll sort the next meet for a different night when I'm not in a rush.

Didn't mean to be rude etc.. pal lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> yes mate did around 12 days straight


fcuk sake mate! . Really wierd. Think your might aswell just accept now that its fcuked lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mick ,

kieran i no its a nightmare. today im still bloated etc, going to finals 2moro for full weekend so eating is going to be a nightmare trying to stick to certain foods. legs today

have decided to adjust my squat stand to a more narrow one to hit more quads i was more powerlifter wide. adjusted weight down a little.

squats x 2 working sets

leg press x 2 working sets up 20kg here

1 leg press x 1 working sets

ham curls x 2 working sets

sldl x 2 working sets

toe press x 5 sets

good workout, was pagerd. sweated loads today very warm. doms from chest nothing today so recovery is still very good based on that.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah mate today was a sweat day to be sure... workout lasted 30 mins... sweat lasted 1hr... lol... gutted to hear about your stomach still giving you gip mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok weekend at the finals was very good. me and the missus had a great time. apart from feeling very small it gave me a big kick up the ass and if possible even more motivation. eating wasnt bad at all considering.

trained push today different gym so changed things round a bit.

flat db x 2 working sets. 60kg for 4 or 5 first set over the moon

inc bb x 2 working sets

dips x 1 working set

stand bb press x 1 working set

seated db lateral x 2 working set

bent over rear lat x 2 working set

close grip bench x 2 working sets

v grip push down x 2 working sets

carbs up slightly this week as is protein. docs on thursday for stomach issues fingers crossed.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

60kg flat DB press - fcuking great going mate!! Glad the trainings going well. Im tempted to change from my 4 day split to a push pull legs. You reccomend it?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Seen some pics of you from the finals on FB mate, I would say you're looking a pretty good size atm.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers kieran i was happy with that as aint done em all year. yes i very much like push/pull/legs.

rack cheers pal im getting their slowly but surely. hopefuly doc will sort stomach out thursday then i can start increasing food more as weight gain has staled


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Whats your current weight?

Good stuff with the 60s


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

215lb sat morning just gone. been thi weight for a week or 2 now but due to stomach issues cant physiquely get much more food in. have added another shake this week but its giving me grief.

kieran pm me - i think push.pull/legs on a 4 day split would suit you well. push/pull/ off/ legs push off/off /pull/legs off etc etc


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Few fish oil capsules?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

fish oil caps for what?? i take 6g omega 3 daily.

ok trained pull today. great workout strength up again. been tired today but perked up after 2 satchets of super pump i got from finals at weekend.

have decided to split my back workouts into 2 different workouts. as i have pretty good taper/width im going to always have my first exercises as a thickness exercise then width/pull down second. so session a will be BB rows overhand, plate loaded pull down deads down to knees not touching floor usually. session b will bead heavy deadlifts, pull ups weighted, cable v grip row.

bb rows x 2 working sets pb here

plate loaded lat pull down underhand grip x 2 working sets up on weight again here PB

cable v grip row x 1 working set up on weight and reps PB

stand alt curls x 2 working set up on weight here

seated preacher machine x 2 working sets

abs 4 sets of weighted sit ups.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> fish oil caps for what?? i take 6g omega 3 daily.
> 
> ok trained pull today. great workout strength up again. been tired today but perked up after 2 satchets of super pump i got from finals at weekend.
> 
> ...


See this a lot re thickness/width exercises for back. By thickness is this thickness of spinal erectors/traps?? And by width just mean lats??

If im wrong and you are meaning thickness/width of lats specifically, how is it possible? My understanding being a lat exercise is a lat exercise, all you can do is make them grow, how they grow being down to genetics?? ie if trained will grow both thicker and wider, cant specificaly target part of the muscle as obv due to all or nothing principle of muscle activation.

Dont want to seem having a go at you just see it a lot and cant get my head around what people actuially mean and i know you can explain what you mean better than many.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dig said:


> See this a lot re thickness/width exercises for back. By thickness is this thickness of spinal erectors/traps?? And by width just mean lats??
> 
> If im wrong and you are meaning thickness/width of lats specifically, how is it possible? My understanding being a lat exercise is a lat exercise, all you can do is make them grow, how they grow being down to genetics?? ie if trained will grow both thicker and wider, cant specificaly target part of the muscle as obv due to all or nothing principle of muscle activation.
> 
> Dont want to seem having a go at you just see it a lot and cant get my head around what people actuially mean and i know you can explain what you mean better than many.


^^^ hes correct

Hilly your a nobber :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha i certainly could be a nobber.

Dig from a anatomy/biomechanical point of view from what i no from doing physiology ure spot on of course. However when i talk about thickness in respect to movements i suppose im trying to cover the fact that both deads and rows will hit more muscles over all in the back including quite a big focus on the traps. jordan springs to mind and con in both having huge traps and mlower lats giving them a real thick look in a rear lat spread.

with myself due to my small waist i look quite wide however i want my back to look alot thicker and feel these exercises will help more than pull downs.

I have always started my back routines with pull downs first.

this is just an experiment for myself to see if i can bring up these areas.

hope that clears up my own reasoning even tho i could be well off its worth a try and i feel both deads and bb rows will allow me to add more size and density to my back that pull ups so those are the exercises i want to hit hardest hence them being first.

does that make a little more sense........ u boys have more experience with this stuff than me so no doubt im well off.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> haha i certainly could be a nobber.
> 
> Dig from a anatomy/biomechanical point of view from what i no from doing physiology ure spot on of course. However when i talk about thickness in respect to movements i suppose im trying to cover the fact that both deads and rows will hit more muscles over all in the back including quite a big focus on the traps. jordan springs to mind and con in both having huge traps and mlower lats giving them a real thick look in a rear lat spread.
> 
> ...


that part def makes sense to me:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

think i just didnt explain my reasoning properly in my initial post 

hope ure well pal. glad to see u pop in here actually as its your guys input or pulling up my mistakes that benefit me most


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like things are going well mate... great stuff on the workouts, and pbs... also good luck for tomorrow mate incase I forget to say later... :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Signing off shortly mate so good luck from me too. Hope all goes well. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> fish oil caps for what?? i take 6g omega 3 daily.
> 
> ok trained pull today. great workout strength up again. been tired today but perked up after 2 satchets of super pump i got from finals at weekend.
> 
> ...


Im getting ALOT of help from this and it seems this is what i need. I know from my pics you said im fairly wide from front and back but from side very thin so i need thickenss too.

Good workout mate. Is it the docs tomorrow?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Hilly was listening to the radio while training and they had an ad for people with dodgy tummies and its a thing thats supposed to help people with symptoms like yours... they called it copomen or copamine or copemin (spelling is not good here) just thought if you havent heard it this might help...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys,

GP thnks man will take a look now.

so annoying went to a carvery today had turkey/gammon/roasties and some carrots and i was crippled for an hour and still horribly bloated3.5 hours later. fingers crossed for 2moro.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hospital was rubbish. no camera he is going to book me into x ray. i have to swallow these radioactive tabs and get x ray done then another in 5 days and see how well they have moved thru my stomach. also bloods done to see if i have celiacs. great stuff lol.

anyway trained legs. good workout again strength is up. enjoying training very much. need to push cals up further just need to find a way to do it around stomach.

squats x 2 working sets up in reps

leg press x 2 sets up in weight and reps

extensions x 1 working set

ham curls x 2 working sets - up in reps

sldl x 2 set up in weight

was almost sick twice thru workout. recovery is still good. last nights sleep was better than night before. all is good apart from stomach.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I thought they'd check for coeliac disease pal.

I'm crossing all my fingers and bellend hoping you don't have it, but if you do, PM me any questions you have as my wife has it and can pretty much answer any questions you have.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers chris ure a superstar.

Im basically going to test myself in the mean time and cut out all gluten. diet will be the following foods only.

lean meats/fish/eggs

sweet/normal pot/buckwheat/fruit/sprouted spelt bread which ius gluten free.

protein powder

veg

u see any issues with those. ohh and i use tesco low cal salad dressings and some honey


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Those look spot on buddy, but there are many levels/severity's of coeliac.

I.e. Some people (say you, as example - although hope not!) may be intolerant to just gluten, where others are intolerant to gluten and wheat etc.

My wife, for example, is intolerant to;

Wheat

Gluten

Soya

Rye

So eating out in restaurants is a no-no! Great stuff....lol

Even her eating gluten/wheat free special bread and toasting it the same toaster can contaminate her making her cripple in pain. It's stuff like that people forget. The slightest thing.

I like her to have 2 whey shakes a day, one in the morning and one before bed, but she was in agony and stomach swelled something chronic minutes after having it. Checked on back again (missed it first time), but Nutrisport 90+ contains soya and that fcuked her.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very very interesting mate.

whats the exact way to test for this then specific blood tests?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just making a note this morning my waist looks leaner for some reason.

Not sure why but it does. bloat wasnt so bad this morning either. cals upped as of today.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push today, was tired during day but shaped up for gym.

Inc BB x 2 working sets - up in reps here

flat db x 2 working sets - up in weight

inc db fly x 1 set - up in weight

stand side laterals x 2 working sets up in weight

lied on bench rear delt x 2 working sets - up in weight

dips x 2 working sets - up in weight

v grip push down x 2 working set - up in weight

toe press x 4 working sets

progress in everything very pleased. started to hypo towards end of workout as have added in 20g carbs to intra shake and this caused the drop in BS. had an apple and 2 glucose tabs and was ok.

legs slight doms but recovery still seems to be great. pleased overall.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Just dropped in to catch up on your journal mate. Things still looking good. Excellent work. Hope the stomach's not too bad and hope they find out what the root cause is mate. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal.

well push today. deadlifts. i worked out i wanted 240kg as this would be 2.5x my bodyweight. this would also mean a 20kg jump on my pb. got it to knees twice but couldnt get it pased their without some terible jerking wich would have probs twinged bicep etc so stoped their. droped down and got 220 previous PB with ease. so will go for for 230 next time. did rack pull from knee and got 240 x 2 or 3. anyway the workout

deads - worked up to my 2 fails with 5 warm ups then 220 x 1 after fails.

rack pulls x 3 working sets of 3 200/220/240 - couldnt budge 260 lol

plate loaded lat pull down x 2 working sets pb here

stand ez bar curls x 2 working sets pb here

seated db hammer curls x 2 working sets up 5 reps here

hang lew raise x 3 sets

sit ups x 2 sets

throw 3 sets 15 shrug in after here

good workout was annoyed i didnt get the 240 but was a big ask. pleased how easy the 220 went up. i will get 240 by xmas lol.

stomach being worse than normal today. have got some isolate coming and pepto pro so i may try all my protein from pepto pro for a few ays and isolate to remove all lactose and see if helps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs yesterday in a diff gym from usual so cant say if proigressed etc but was a very good workout

leg press x 2 working sets

smith front squat x 2 working sets

ext x 1 set

ham curls x 2 working set last 1 with a v slow neg and 2 sec paus in full stretch

1 leg smith lunge x 2 sets

seated calf x 4 sets


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice workout Hilly. How's the tummy troubles mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no better at all mate. bloody nightmare. starting to be a real pain in my life but im going to spain on sat for a week so will just chil and hope it doesnt ruin holiday


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah mate. Thats your best bet - chill and relax!!! Everyone seems to be goin on holiday - i'm getting rate jealous.

You havin a full week of rest mate - off the training and the diet? If so, that should show if it's something in the diet thats bloating you although i know you've almost erradicated anything in there it could be by dropping it out for a period of time. Sorry to hear it's no better mate. I can understand the frustration it must be causing you.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well i said i was going to have a week off training but their is a very good gym over their(used to live were im going) so may go in maybe monday and thursday next week and just do heavy deads one session and squats the next with some little extras thrown in.

will be doing some swimming every morning for cardio.

have bought some whey isolate to take with me and also some buckwheat flakes to have for breaky.

not going to take any tablets/vitamins etc etc just stick with the isolate to help bump protein up but thats it. see how i am when i get back


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> well i said i was going to have a week off training but their is a very good gym over their(used to live were im going) so may go in maybe monday and thursday next week and just do heavy deads one session and squats the next with some little extras thrown in.
> 
> will be doing some swimming every morning for cardio.
> 
> ...


Go for it mate but remember you're on holiday and a rest would be good for ya! Hope you have a wicked time anyway mate.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Just read your facebook status hope your ok dude


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

DEJ said:


> Just read your facebook status hope your ok dude


Me too, what got said mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers DEJ,

ended up in A and E with my stomach last night. tried a bowl of gluten free oats that just destroyed me. couldnt sit up, breathing very heavily etc then started being sick. thought being sick would empty stomach but it didnt bloat kept gettin worse till was very painful.

Mum decided i should go as i didnt wanna. got their he started taking HR, blood pressure etc and i went all faint and almost passed out. had to lie down. was put on drip, some IBS injection and anti sickness. then started with the runs. got xrays on chest and stomach but nothing showing their.

they ran basic bloods and all was ok. thinks it could be gastroenteritis altho very uheard of for it to last 8 weeks but possib.e other possibility is coelics which im really hoping it isnt.

anyway got released around 1 in the morn. got up an hour ago and had some gluten free cereal with soya milk and some turkey. got uni this afty and will see how the day goes.

Have decided going to stop force feeding food until i get back from holiday in a week and see how i feel then.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Sh!t mate! Hope you're okay and feelin better than you did last night.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fkin hell man, hope you're feeling better! Fingers crossed it's not coeliacs, bird from work has that - definately sucks!

I'm going through similar at mo though not as severe, since comp my stomach has been distended and looks as though I'm pregnant, constant sh1ts, gas ALL the time, painful after meals etc....thought it would just go away but been 5weeks now so went Docs and ended up having to give stool sample, blood test and getting ultrasound next week. Hope to God this gets solved quicker than yours as it really doesn't sound pleasant.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal, ure symptons sound identical to be honest and mine have been since comp also


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jebus Hilly thats some [email protected] sh1ite right there... hope it starts sorting itself soon mate.. or they sort it for you... have a good holiday and relax, dont worry about eating for a week (perhaps you can try starving it out maybe) and see how it goes on your return... wish there was something I could do mate...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

hilly said:


> cheers pal, ure symptons sound identical to be honest and mine have been since comp also


I did think that was the case but was hoping not lol

Well, if I get any luck after the ultrasound I'll let you know - is really fkin frustrating though, I wasn't bothered at first as expected some bloat post show....but 5weeks takes the p1ss....bit of a weird Q but do your farts smell worse the more the day goes on? I find it so uncomfortable training clients in the evening as I can't stop farting, holding it in is stupidly painful on my stomach but letting it out means the whole gym suffers :lol: They don't smell like normal farts, smell proper rancid.

Sorry to hi-jack dude


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ah24 said:


> I did think that was the case but was hoping not lol
> 
> Well, if I get any luck after the ultrasound I'll let you know - is really fkin frustrating though, I wasn't bothered at first as expected some bloat post show....but 5weeks takes the p1ss....bit of a weird Q but do your farts smell worse the more the day goes on? I find it so uncomfortable training clients in the evening as I can't stop farting, holding it in is stupidly painful on my stomach but letting it out means the whole gym suffers :lol: They don't smell like normal farts, smell proper rancid.
> 
> Sorry to hi-jack dude


Now thats a picture...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers GP,

AH - i do mate my farts smell real bad at times and no idea why. just ate some potato, chicken and 2 pieces bacon with fat cut off and stomach is not liking it, little painful and bloated


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just updating to say in spain as of yesterday. weather is very nice and warm been sunbathing all day.

didnt bring any protein powder. just guna eat 3 meals a day and relax. might even get tonked one night.

theirs an awesome gym over here so will be getting 3 sessions in atleast.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> just updating to say in spain as of yesterday. weather is very nice and warm been sunbathing all day.
> 
> didnt bring any protein powder. just guna eat 3 meals a day and relax. might even get tonked one night.
> 
> theirs an awesome gym over here so will be getting 3 sessions in atleast.


Have an awesome time mate! Hope it's better than my rubbish week in Tunisia. Speak when your back,


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Have a good time mate! Hope the weathers good! Get your chill out time in too!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Enjoy mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, weather is suprisingly nice. suns out, tempt between 22-26 degress which isnt bad at all considering this time of year. had my only night drinking of the holiday sunday so was a little rough yest lmao. nice big english breaky shaped me up.

today eating has been healthy just not alot. giving my stomach a rest from the volume of food however it doesnt seem to be helping. hit the gym today and had a shake pwo.

hit 130 for 5 reps on flat bench which i think may very well be a rep pr so not bad at all. cost me 30 quid to join the gym for a week well worth it and its a very good gym. i trained here when i lived over here couple years back.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice one - chill with your food mate.

Health is more important


----------



## wigan massive (Oct 11, 2010)

RACK said:


> Good luck with this mate.
> 
> Just spotted you're doing the Leeds show next year, a mate of mine is trying to get me to do it too.


----------



## wigan massive (Oct 11, 2010)

i wouldt do a show if i was you,you will embarass yourself!

lookin at your profile pic that is!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

wigan massive said:


> i wouldt do a show if i was you,you will embarass yourself!
> 
> lookin at your profile pic that is!


  Lets see a pic of you then superman. :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wigan massive said:


> i wouldt do a show if i was you,you will embarass yourself!
> 
> lookin at your profile pic that is!


LOL who let the muppet out and about

ust orderd a rather large mixed grill with jacket potato and am killing time waiting for it


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

hilly said:


> LOL who let the muppet out and about
> 
> ust orderd a rather large mixed grill with jacket potato and am killing time waiting for it


Sounds lush! Where abouts in Spain are you holidaying hilly?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Have a nice holiday bro!

Hopefully do you some good not eating so much and just relaxing / not stressing about it all.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

so jealous mate, freaking freezing and raining here... relax, enjoy and dont do anything I wouldnt do... hey I wouldnt do that...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

daz, around 25 mins from murcia near torrevieca, used to live over here for 8 months when i was around 19. lovely place.

Stomach has been in bits today. think its due first 2 days i didnt eat much getting used to the heat. now im geting in 4 meals and a shake at the gym im struggling.

its definatly a gas issue tho as i continue to eat stomach gets painful and i start farting and burping loads. not pleasent


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gp, haimer cheers guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your problem sounds just like what i get minus the pain. Get none stop gas and gets so bad as the day goes on that I'm farting every 2 minutes and they are horrendous.


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

great journal mate read your contest one and this from the start, this might sound stupid but could your stomach problems be from just the bodybuilding lifestyle in regards to eating high protein, shakes etc, i assume before you got into bodybuilding you never had any stomach problems when eating a standard persons diet


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers for input paul, ive never had the issues at all from after my show.

it sort of was ok originally then gradually got worse as the weeks went buy. i keep a journal i i can see were ive m,ade notes of me being bloated here one day or their the next then all of a sudden its a permanant thing.

every1 went for an english breaky today so i had 2 sausages, 2 bacon with fat cut off, 3 eggs, mushrooms and 2 slice toast. not to bad really. was tempted to smash chips and has browns etc but decided against it.

last night had indian. no starter just mixed tandoori gril and some rice. this cripled me for some reason


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hilly,

Have you looked into Candida?

Got a text off Terry who helped keep me on track in diet mentioning it, then another from a competitor who thinks he's going through it. Exactly same symptoms as you and I.

Apparently it's usually associated with low immune system/stress (comp diet), and certain AAS + sugary foods excasperate (sp) it.

Terry advised trying OTC thrush meds...and Nick said he's been recommended; Aloe Vera Juice, Slippery Elm Extract, Acidophilus plus charcoal caps. And also a couple of colonics.

Any thoughts?

Saw Doc again today, stool samples came back clear, ultrasound everything cool except 6mm mark on liver (Doc thinks it's harmless but wants to re-check in 3months) and they couldn't check gallbladder etc as I was too gassy inside for the ultrasound to scan it lol

So, Doc has now said it's over is head so has referred me to a Gastroenterologist. Have you tried this route too?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

At least the gastroentorologist has more experience in this sort of stuff Hilly and should be able to help a lot more than the normal run-of-the-mill doc. Hope things pick up for you mate. :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Hilly,
> 
> Have you looked into Candida?
> 
> ...


interesting on the candida, i have decided when i get back to look into any over the counter meds available for build up of gas in the stomach.

I will be also cutting out everything but sweet pot, normal pot, buckwheat and another gluten free cereal, meats, normal fats. Nothing else will pass my lips for 2 weeks ohh and egg protein and isolate.

ive been for a cholonic and it did jack.

doctor is apparantly booking me in 2 swallow these radioactive tablets and xray me then xray me again 5 days later incase my stomach is moving things slowly.

keep me updated pal and i will keep u updated in here as well.

cheers snake and chilsi for input as always


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

had a rest day yest, train back, calfs,abs and some higher volume biceps today. bike over here had a flat tyre so had to walk and took a while killed me. bought a nice cooked chicken and had that pwo with some gluten free coco pops


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> cheers snake and chilsi for input as always


No worries mate, just keep us updated.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like you are having a nice relaxing time out there.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Good to hear about the training, but hows the holiday going mate?! Haha.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

holiday has been ok mate. am here with my mum, aunty and cousin. not much exciitng going on njust a rest week really while i tried to play with my diet and some laxitives the doc gave me to see if it would help my stomach which it hasnt lol.

trained push today. decent session. eating has been good. fly back 2night


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok not much going on flight landed fine so im still alive 

training 2moro and back to uni. diet will be back to usual 6 feeds a day but will be adding in another isolate shake in their somewere i reckon.

got some antibiotics to try see if these do anything for my stomach over the next 5 days. have tried everything else so may as well


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> ok not much going on flight landed fine so im still alive
> 
> training 2moro and back to uni. diet will be back to usual 6 feeds a day but will be adding in another isolate shake in their somewere i reckon.
> 
> got some antibiotics to try see if these do anything for my stomach over the next 5 days. have tried everything else so may as well


Glad you got back ok mate! Holiday ok then?

Bummer when its back to reality aint it!

How is your training going at the minute, everything still progressing??

Im doing terribly at the minute and cant shift this bug/cold/illness :cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

holiday was just nice and relaxed mate. weight have been progressing till holiday. obv diff gym so not sure while away but still pulled a 220 dead over their and loaded on as many plates as the leg press would hold for 20 reps. 7ish plates i think a side.

chest i got a good 6 reps out of 130 on flat bench so was pleased with that. weight looks to be up around 3lb which ill take lol.

will see how this week progresses tho when water retention off flights drops off


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice lifting!! Glad your holiday was better than my week form hell in Tunisia!!!

Keep us updated on the stomach, im terribly bloated since having oats instead of buckwheat flour as ran out and HATE the taste of it.

Are you still going to train push/pull/legs. I tried a push session and hated it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate still push, pull, legs but am increasing training frequency from 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off to 2 on 1 off 2 on 1 off repeat. just see how my body finds it and how i see gains over the next 4 weeks.

diet has been good today. switched up my intra workout drink after me and jordan discussed which approaches we thought were best while keeping cost down.

we decided on pepto pro and carbs pre and pwo with some bcaa product like xtend or chained in between.

so from now i will be having 20g pepto pro mixed with 20g tri carb or vertago pre, bcaa intra and pwo pepto pro 20g and 20g tri carb again. may remove the bcaa when i run out and just drink the pre workout shake pre and during. got the pepto pro on offer half price other week so was a great deal.

totals this week are aiming to be 350p, 200-220c, 70f.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Welcome home mate... back to sunny old blighty hey... how was the stomach while you were there...?? good luck with the antibiotics...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers gp, had a night on the drink and stomach was very bad for next 3 days after that. lesson learnt. was good apart from having to becareful what i ate while they ate pizza etc but i didnt do badly.

Im pretty sure i have gastritis now to be honest. the more people i speak to regarding it the more it seems likely. i will be booking an app with my doc and seeing if he will give me some meds for it.

trained legs today, had a bit of a bad quad but was eager to get in and see were strength was.

leg press 2 working sets - up 45kg PB here over moon

front smith squats 2 working sets

leg ext 1 working set

wanted to do sldl but had forgoten to get straps out of holiday bag

so ham curls x 2 working sets, 5kg pb here for same reps

1 leg smith lunges - pb here by 20kg.

very pleased. maybe lack of cardio last week has helped????

have decided to reduce cardio a little as i cant increase food due to stomach. from now on will be 20 mins HIT pwo on all training days bar legs. off days will be power walk for 20 mins.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice to see you are back pal.

All the best


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work out mate... great feeling getting pbs...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, yup im hoping these next 4 weeks are going to be very productive.

on a positive note i have managed to get hold of some gastritis tablets called lansoprazole. will be starting these today and hoping for the best.

cardio done this am no training.

stomach has been killing since yest due to extra food added but im surviving


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thought id post todays eating.

1 - 150g chicken, 30g isolate, 50g buckwheat, 20g lindseeds

2 - 60g isolate,20g almonds

3 - 250g chicken, 200g sweet pot

4 - 60g isolate, 20g almonds

5 - 250g chicken, 200g sweet pot

6 - tin tuna, 60g buckwheat flakes, 30g isolate

so far thats giving me 300p from direct sources only, 200c(have had 2 apples as well), 40g added fat plus what ever is in chicken.

will be having another meal before bed so managed an extra one today. if stomach allows it will be solid probs talapia or prawns and some oilive oil if not isolate or egg protein and oil or nuts.

stomach is distended badly but not so painful. fingers crossed these tabs wrok over the next few days/week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> thought id post todays eating.
> 
> 1 - 150g chicken, 30g isolate, 50g buckwheat, 20g lindseeds
> 
> ...


Is this a typical days eating for you now mate? Doesn't look an awful lot compared to what I thought you was eating?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

this is more than a typical day mate with that extra meal 6 in their.

and its crippled me lol. thats what i mean about this stomach bug restricting my bloody growth.

after adding the extra food in im crippled today. stomach is real bad.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> this is more than a typical day mate with that extra meal 6 in their.
> 
> and its crippled me lol. thats what i mean about this stomach bug restricting my bloody growth.
> 
> after adding the extra food in im crippled today. stomach is real bad.


Yes certainly not helping, i would want to be eating more than that, particularly if your on cycle.

If you didnt have the stomach issue would you add in a couple more meals??

Hoping and praying its bloody sorted soon so you can have a productive off season!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mate,

if i wasnt having the stomach issues then meals would be bigger but i would stick with 7.

I have been trying to stick with pro/fat and pro carb meals but if i dont gain weight this week then i will start adding olive oil to meals


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok pull today

deadlifts warmed up a little differently then went for 230 and got it easy. was annoyed i hadnt gone for 240 so wacked 240 on and booom got this. 250 next week for sure. happy days anway then droped to 180 for reps

wide grip pull downs x 1 working set

wide pull ups x 1 working set

smith underhand rows x 2 working set

stand alt db curls x 2 sets

seated machine curls x 1 rest pause set

very pleased with this.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice one with the deadlifts


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mate, have 4 more weeks of growing to try and hit 260 before i do a mini diet


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How did you do your warm ups? I haven't actually tried doing the CNS prep stuff, not really sure how to do it so would be interesting to see how you approached it.

260 will be possible within 4weeks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

this time i did

60kg x 12

100kg x 4

140 x 1

180 x 1

230 x 1 - this should have been 240

240 x 1

before i was doing

60 x 12

100 x 8

140 x 6

180 x 4

then heavy set was taxing myself to much working into it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok push night and a decent workout all round

inc bench x 2 sets

flat db x 2 sets - up from 50kg db's here first set to 55kg

inc db flies x 1 set

seated side laterals x 2 sets

rear delts head on bench x 2 sets

dips x 2 sets - up 5kg here to 47.5kg db round waist

v push down x 2 sets

smith machine calfs x 4 sets


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Subbed..... was wondering were your journal had gone out of my subscriptions :lol:

Will have proper catch up, hope alls well. leafy


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

leafman said:


> Subbed..... was wondering were your journal had gone out of my subscriptions :lol:
> 
> Will have proper catch up, hope alls well. leafy


nice to see u about pal.

all is as good as can ask for i suppose


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers mate, have 4 more weeks of growing to try and hit 260 before i do a mini diet


OI! You were the one who told me no silly mini diets! IMO carry on packing on the size and just diet for a comp, you were pretty lean in the last pics so i dont see the need for it.

Amazing deadlifting!!

Pm'ing you, tested blood glucose this morning.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao, yes but i want to experiment with something so im going to do a 4-6 weeks mini diet/prime before i bulk again. perfect time for me to practice a thing or 2 for my contest prep next year as probs guna do it myself this time.

replied


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> lmao, yes but i want to experiment with something so im going to do a 4-6 weeks mini diet/prime before i bulk again. perfect time for me to practice a thing or 2 for my contest prep next year as probs guna do it myself this time.
> 
> replied


Ok, if you say so mate.......... lol. You just feel fat dont ya! :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i am fat mate, will be posting pics in 3 weeks as an end of bulk update. same shot and pose as usual. i find if i take a front relaxed in the same bathroom mirror exactly then this should give me a better idea.

oohhhhh forgot to say - weight 219 this am booooooom


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

hilly said:


> on a positive note i have managed to get hold of some gastritis tablets called lansoprazole. will be starting these today and hoping for the best.


I'd be careful with these. I was on them for a year or two because of a suspected hiatus hernia (never had it confirmed) but I eventually found out (or should I say worked out myself) that I didn't have a hernia and instead these tablets were messing up my acid/alkaline balance in my stomach and making things worse and the original problem was likely due to diet.

Since then I've read quite a few bad things about long term use of proton pump inhibitors so not something I would want to use long term unless absolutely necessary.

With that said, they may do the trick for you. Hope your stomach improves. Nice lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> i am fat mate, will be posting pics in 3 weeks as an end of bulk update. same shot and pose as usual. i find if i take a front relaxed in the same bathroom mirror exactly then this should give me a better idea.
> 
> oohhhhh forgot to say - weight 219 this am booooooom


Bloody hell im only 182!!!!!! Hate getting ill and losing weight.

Look forward to the pics ya fat knacker lol. I bet your not though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers for the info GOD. im back at the specialist in around 3 weeks so only running till then. if no better will be pushing him to investigate further.

kieran i am mate but i dont mind as im stronger and looking bigger than ever in a good way


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers for the info GOD. im back at the specialist in around 3 weeks so only running till then. if no better will be pushing him to investigate further.
> 
> kieran i am mate but i dont mind as im stronger and looking bigger than ever in a good way


Oh good, certainly a lot stronger with a bit of added weight eh. Im not dieting for at least another 12 months.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

right legs today

squats x 2 sets - up 10kg here.

leg press x 2 sets - up 10kg again for more reps

ext with a pause in full contraction x 1 set

ham curls x 2 sets - have set then next one was done with 1 rep then a half rep counted as a full rep.

sldl x 2 sets

done. stomach was painful yesterday. only thing i have added back in was broccoli?? just typed in foods to avoid if have gastritis and brocoli came up. very wierd but will avoid from now on and see if makes a difference.

sat here working my way thru a pack tesco chicken as no apetite but behind on meals


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done on lifts continuing to go up. Seems to ne happening every workout so no plateu in the near future hopefully. Has the poorer than before diet no effected sessions? Broccoli, how the he'll can that cause problems lol. You have a bizarre stomach mate lol.

Still plan on competing Leeds next year? What's your cycle like at the minute? Pm if you prefer as know you don't want it in here.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh pleased with training.

i no mate food is a nightmare but funny when u read up broccoli does cause alot of gas or so it says when google it.

diet is so so. yest was

150g turkey, 30g iso, 50g buckwheat,20g flaxseed mix

20g pepto pro,20g flax/apple

200g sweet pot,250g chicken

20g pepto pro,20g flax,apple

200g turkey, olive oil

went to indian and had salmon starter then chicken,lamb and potato dish. had to sit and watch g/f eat my fave naan while i watched lol wounded. found out popadoms are made with rice and not wheat so had 1 of those also.

then pre bed 20g pepto pro and a soy yogurt. much lower on cals all round as was a rest day and stomach was playing up so went for less quantity of food all round. still cripled end of day.

much better today pain wise. must have been the broccoli funnily enough


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diet isn't too bad then actually. Mines just so boring at the minute I'm struggling to eat without gipping but have no idea on cooking it nice but keeping it healthy aswell. Will do some research and got a bodybuilding recipe book to have a look through. Wish lived close to you so you could check my training etc!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i no mate, were do u live again. i may drive down one time just for the crack.

just sent u some cooking ideas


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

South yorkshire so miles away lol. I'm going to kent for new year and arranging a training session with someone off here, going to Scotland to meet geo off here and train he is responsible for sorting my life out and getting me into bodybuilding. I'd be more than willing to travel to your gym for a session in the new year mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

we will discuss it then my mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> we will discuss it then my mate


Sorted.  looks like I'll be a cripple for a few days then


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no training today been very busy. stomach been uncomfy most of it but got all meals in so far as below

1 - 150g turkey,30g iso,10g OO,50g buckwheat,apple

2 - 60g iso,20g flax

3 - 250g chicken, 200g sweet pot,apple

4- 60g iso,20g flax,banana

5 - toby c

6 - egg protein,20g almonds.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Did eating turkey for breakfast take a bit of getting used to mate?

I can eat eggs no problem for breaky, but couldn't imagine turkey


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i dont mind it mate, used to eat alot of eggs usually 7 whites and 2 whole. did this everyday for around 20 weeks then got bored. now i buy choped up cubed turkey in small pieces works out 5 quid a kg.

just fry it, add a lil olive oil, tikka spice and cider viniger. tis only food and im usually half asleep anyway lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mate, you seriously need to film a cooking series on YouTube

''Hilly's 30 minute meals''

'Day forty three in Hilly's house, and we ganna' be cookin' turkey and a neece ceed-ar vinegah''

(That's how Middlesbrough folk sound don't they!? :lol: )

x


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

lol ^^^

What kind of weight you doing on the legs mate? Plus whats toby c? Am I being thick?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao maybe a lil lol.

u gota make these foods taste nice as eating the same thing gets boring real quick.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

WWR - squats this week was 170 x 6, 140 x 11, leg press was 280 x 11, 240 x 16 or sumit.

the leg press doesnt look that good but its a one that makes u work harder if that makes sense. i was in dw fitness other week and had like 400+kg on lol its why i always laugh when i see people boasting of doing 500kg on leg press. depending on the machine this can be awesome or not that impressive


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Deffo mate.

I admire your creativeness pal.

Set a date for the mini diet yet? How many weeks you planning to do it for - 6?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just having a quick catch up mate. Working away at the mo so not got much time on line.

Good to see the training still going well


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> WWR - squats this week was 170 x 6, 140 x 11, leg press was 280 x 11, 240 x 16 or sumit.
> 
> the leg press doesnt look that good but its a one that makes u work harder if that makes sense. i was in dw fitness other week and had like 400+kg on lol its why i always laugh when i see people boasting of doing 500kg on leg press. depending on the machine this can be awesome or not that impressive


Ah that must be why my legpress sucks ;0)

Mate whats toby C? i'm sure its pretty insignificant but just wondering


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers rack.

mini diet starts in 3 weeks chris. i have this week qand 2 more weeks of gaining before i switch over so just pushing food up higher now for the last push. should break 220 this next week.

i reckon ill drop 12-15lb during my 5-6 weeks mini cut however xmas will have an effect on this as i take xmas day off and new years eve and day.

i will then start an 8 week bulk again before leveling off and maintaining march/april and may then all things going accordingly i will start preping for leeds show in june


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

toby carvery mate.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> toby carvery mate.


Ah thought at much, got my hopes up for nothing lol.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> WWR - squats this week was 170 x 6, 140 x 11, leg press was 280 x 11, 240 x 16 or sumit.
> 
> *the leg press doesnt look that good but its a one that makes u work harder if that makes sense. i was in dw fitness other week and had like 400+kg on lol its why i always laugh when i see people boasting of doing 500kg on leg press. depending on the machine this can be awesome or not that impressive*


Same thing at the gym i go to, theres a few strong guys and never seen any leg press 400kg never mind 500kg!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dig said:


> Same thing at the gym i go to, theres a few strong guys and never seen any leg press 400kg never mind 500kg!!


for sure, the one in dw i put a stupid weight on and got loadsa reps. if i new id have gone heavier the previouse set. didnt feel it any were near as much in my legs as i feel the one used the other day.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok trained push today

flat bench x 2 sets PB here 140 x 3+2 assisted

inc plate loaded machine x 2 sets up 10kg from last time PB

inc db fly press x 1 set - up in weight

stand side laterals x 2 working sets

bent over rear delts x 2 sets

close grip smith press x 2 sets up in reps here

v grip push down - up in reps here

toe press x 4 sets

good workout overall very pleased.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pull today another good session.

bent over row x 2 sets

pull downs x 2 sets - stacked this machine for the second set never been close to this before shocked myself.

rack deads from just above patella. 1 set of 3 with 250. warm ups first

stand ex bar curls x 2 sets up in weight here PB 65kg x 5 reps

seated preacher mach x 1 rest pause set 10/5/3

2 sets weighted leg raise

cardio was 30 mins this am


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> pull today another good session.
> 
> bent over row x 2 sets
> 
> ...


65kg EZ curls!! Jesus mate, good lifting! Glad your PB's are coming thick and fast. Wait while you start eating like a man again! lol.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> pull today another good session.
> 
> bent over row x 2 sets
> 
> ...


Great workout matey and still hitting some PBs i see! Keep up the good work. June isn't that far off but i know you're prepared. You'll be ready and awesome i'm sure. :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Are you going to train the same way when the diet begins mate?

Interested to hear your approach


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice work mate - still chugging along I see


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, aye mick head down and plodding along.

chris training was going to stay exactly the same however

I have decided to start withing with a guy called scott stevenson. I emailed him months back but he has a very long waiting list for clients. he is the guy who takes on clients officially for dante(dc training) who doesnt really take on clients any more. Oh and he is also works with dave henry. you may have heard him mentioned in some of daves interviews.

Im always eager to learn new things as you know and the guy is not only experienced but is a dr and has a phd is sports physiology. he really knows how to get guys packing on the size and dante taught him everything he knew so i am very excited and looking forward to the next few months.

I will work with him for my off season then all being well he may have input with my contest prep as well


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

hilly said:


> cheers guys, aye mick head down and plodding along.
> 
> chris training was going to stay exactly the same however
> 
> ...


Sounds excellent mate.

I guess you're not working with Skip next year then for contest prep?

As you said, you like to try new things. A change is as good as a rest they say


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers guys, aye mick head down and plodding along.
> 
> chris training was going to stay exactly the same however
> 
> ...


Mate you have fat too much money. wish i could afford to pay someone like him. ALTHOUGHHHHHHHHH, you can just relay everything to me for free and then everyones a winner :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chris, no not with skip. just cant afford it or justify the cost for myself 

LOL kieran i wish i had to much money. i survive thats what counts. remember i still live with parent etc


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah yeah. God I would have loads if money if I didn't have my own place!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

exactly i used to have my own place and it wasnt cheap. mortgage was a killer especially at 20 lol


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow Hilly that's brilliant, I bet it's still costing you a fair whack. But your thirst for knowledge is second to none and will only help you with your physique.

Do you do most of your reading online or do you use books at all? Wanting to start learning more myself too.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im hoping so pal.

I do alot online but also read on pubmed and have access to alot of journals. I am starting to read more journals now as i find them very interesting.

have a look on professionalmuscle.com. quite a few knowledgable guys on their i must say. same as ukiron.net.

some very good old threads. when i joined ukiron i think i spent the first month just going thru old threads reading. great info if ure that way inclined to waist ure time lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> im hoping so pal.
> 
> I do alot online but also read on pubmed and have access to alot of journals. I am starting to read more journals now as i find them very interesting.
> 
> ...


Im lazy and just ask you if i need helop with everyting because you knowledge out weighs mine by a hell of alot lol. I owe you big time.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry mate, i enjoy hel;ping you. ure making some good gains at the moment or have done lately bar illness and if im helping in that then it pleases me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> dont worry mate, i enjoy hel;ping you. ure making some good gains at the moment or have done lately bar illness and if im helping in that then it pleases me


Cheers mate. Thats what i feel, like i need to give it my all to pay you back for all the help. If i half a$$ed it i would feel like im disrespecting you lol.

Dont worry, when i have this Anemia sorted and im back to good health ill be doing well again. Weight is back now from 12.3 to 13.2 so glad about that.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats good on the weight.

when im ill and cant eat or struggle to i just hit loadsa shakes/aminos. not ideal but better than nothing


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> thats good on the weight.
> 
> when im ill and cant eat or struggle to i just hit loadsa shakes/aminos. not ideal but better than nothing


Ive been the same mate. Had a lot of shakes when i was off work, the thought of eating makes me gip when im ill. Back to work now though and the routine of eating is back, struggling but am doing it.

I wander if this Anemia is holding my gains back, you need red blood cells to gain muscle dont you?? And provide the with oxygen whilst trainning.

Need to look into it more and how it will effect me.


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Hilly,

when you switch your diet in a few weeks time, do you change any meds you are taking? or take a break to let receptors recover then go hard again?

how much food you crammin in at the mo mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No discussion of meds in here pal.

Food today so far has been.

150g chicken,2 whole eggs, 1 white, 50g gluten free cereal with kaka milk and an apple

250g turkey,20g olive oil

250g turkey,200g sweet pot

about to have 200g prawns,200g sweet pot

workout shakes

probs tuna, gluten free cereal

before bed maybe eggs and some meat.

Stomach is feeling a little better today. havnt had any powders in 3 days now. so it looks like i may very well be lactose and tolerant. I am going to get some lactate enzymes and start using ON hydrowhey as my main source. its expensive but better than having a bad gut.

food mwill be going up in a big way this next week if my stomach allows.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Ive been the same mate. Had a lot of shakes when i was off work, the thought of eating makes me gip when im ill. Back to work now though and the routine of eating is back, struggling but am doing it.
> 
> I wander if this Anemia is holding my gains back, you need red blood cells to gain muscle dont you?? And provide the with oxygen whilst trainning.
> 
> Need to look into it more and how it will effect me.


yes mate rbc are very important and a lack of them will cause you all sorts of issues unfortunatly.

drugs like EQ and oxy can increase this so may be something to look at altho im not a doctor


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nutnut said:


> ...do you change any meds you are taking?





hilly said:


> No discussion of meds in here pal.


meds, MEDS... we dont need no stinking meds...  (ref blazing saddles anyone...?)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> yes mate rbc are very important and a lack of them will cause you all sorts of issues unfortunatly.
> 
> drugs like EQ and oxy can increase this so may be something to look at altho im not a doctor


I know mate. Just my luck to be honest and im sure its going to effect my bodybuilding in a big way. just when its going good!!!

Your diet looks pretty good there mate. Glad the stomach has not been too bad.

I researched it today and doctors prescribe oxymethelone alot for anemia, even to woman.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO gp,

free meds kieran and pharma grade to. u guna share 

legs today in david lloyds. aint trained their for 6 weeks guy i trained with said i looked like ive packed on fair size and still look in good nick (called me a cnt also lmao) must be a good thing. anyway legs

squats x 2 sets - up 10kg and more reps so v happy.

hack squat x 2 sets up 30kg on last time i did these 6 weeks ago and for 4 more reps as well lol.

extensions with 1 sex pause in full contraction x 1 set

seated ham curls x 2 sets

1 set db sldl

great workout.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

hilly said:


> LMAO gp,
> 
> free meds kieran and pharma grade to. u guna share
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Now, it's either on your mind, or you and your training 'partner' had a bloody good session!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

chrisj22 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Now, it's either on your mind, or you and your training 'partner' had a bloody good session!


 :lol: :lol: lmao... good spotting mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao going to see the mrs in a bit hahaha


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

hilly said:


> lmao going to see the mrs in a bit hahaha


Fcukin knew it!! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> LMAO gp,
> 
> free meds kieran and pharma grade to. u guna share
> 
> ...


Good workout!! And yes, if theres enough to go around


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its a bastard trying to train when ill / low appetite, get well soon buddy


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mate, push today.

inc bench x 2 sets - up on reps here

flat db bench - dont have 55's in this gym so just 50's and 60's. got 2 reps out of the 60'2 with a lil assistance. pleased as second exercise. 2 sets

inc flies x 1 set - up in reps

seated db press x 2 sets - niggle in my right trap/levator scap area were i injured it before

seated side lat x 2 set

stand bent over rear delt x 1 set

dips x 2 sets

overhead rope x 2 set

workout shakes then toby carvery for next meal.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good matey. Thanks for sharing your expertise to all in the threads - have learnt a lot and am still learning from your knowledge and information. Just need to put stuff into practice now. REP'd fella.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal, its the good thing about these boards. you can always learn off some1 else.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers pal, its the good thing about these boards. you can always learn off some1 else.


Yep, very good, and i leanr hell of alot from you, need to pm you about somethign mate, have had an idea.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was going to comment on a good workout but then saw the toby carvery bit and it was game over for me!!!!!!!

Nice work on the 60's mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha cheers rack, toby c is a great pwo option


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> haha cheers rack, toby c is a great pwo option


Toby carvery is awesome, got one very local.

Missus made us a chicken sunday dinner yesterday which was really nice, my cheat for the week.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok should put a bit of real life updatges in here.

went out sat night and didnt come home till 2:30pm sunday lol didnt get any sleep. was a good night/day tho.

needless to say yest i felt really bad. diet was on point tho, treated myself to some reduced fat bacon and a gluten free brown bun x 2 as a healthy treat.

felt like a recovering drug addict today lol so wasnt sure wether hitting deads etc was a good idea. made myself go and what a good workout. seems getting wasted not just works for my green friend joe in regards to PR's

deadlifts - boooom PB 220kg x 3, 180kg x 8

plate loaded pull down supine grip - PB 150kg x 5, 120 x 9

seated v grip cable rows x 1 set PB 1 off full stack x 11 plus 3 partials

seated db curls - 22.5kg x 6 each arm, 20kg x 10 each arm

stand db hammer curls x 2 sets.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

nice work on the deads


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work there Hilly. Just goes to show a good blowout is what is needed sometimes. Well done on the PBs buddy.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

fvck it I am out on the raz tonight... get those pb's in mate... well done...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PB!!! 5 plates for 3 reps is awesome. Good work bud!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys.

Ok finally getting things planned out with scott so going to be some drastic changes. diet is getting increased. i wont lay it out exactly but daily totals are below. Im also still training 4 days a week with 3 x 30 cardio sessions.

off days - 350p/175f/70c

carb days - 350p/115f/265c

train days - 360p/90f/350c

so little bit of an increase their 

training is still push,pull,legs as im responding to it. extra work will be added in for chest/biceps/calfs as i deem these to be my weak areas. volume is still low with 4 sets per bodypartish. getting hit just as it was before so not a huge change training wise as its working well just a little different play on reps etc.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

hilly said:


> cheers guys.
> 
> Ok finally getting things planned out with scott so going to be some drastic changes. diet is getting increased. i wont lay it out exactly but daily totals are below. Im also still training 4 days a week with 3 x 30 cardio sessions.
> 
> ...


Same here, fits in really well with "life" and kickboxing too.

Do you do any volume/weight loading/deloading? I generally just train to how i feel on the day :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Are you planning things out with Dutch Scott on here mate? (Sorry if I've missed you mention it if you already have)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Mrmasive, starting to add the odd volume set in, in the form of a widowmake(set of 20) but thats it not alot of volume in sets.

Rack, no pal i am now getting assistance off a guy called scott stevenson who takes on clients for dante who created dc training. also preps/helps dave henry


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ahhhhh, I've heard the name mentioned about. Sounds good mate and will look forward readin about it.

Have you decided on which show you're doing next year?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im thinking leeds ukbff mate inter u90. ureself.

this allows me to diet over summer and it not get in the way of my exams like last year.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ure doing push/pull/legs. well if ure doing 1 set per body part it isnt enough. if ure doing 30 its to much.

start a thread in the training section and people will help you


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm doing Nabba NE again, but will be novice this year on May 14th.

Can get a nice rebound in then for my ibiza hol and another hol I'm planning


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like a good plan mate. i would have done nabba again but my exams are same time of show and they count towards my final mark now so cnt take the risk


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> I'm doing Nabba NE again, but will be novice this year on May 14th.
> 
> Can get a nice rebound in then for my ibiza hol and another hol I'm planning


where abouts is this mate???

Wish i could get big enough in that time to compete!!!  Going to be years lol. Ill be watching Hilly as sure he said Leeds show?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup leeds show im hoping boys. ok first of new workouts today

donkey calf raises with a weight belt superset with stand calf raise x 2 sets

ham curls x 2 sets

smith squats with varied rom x 3 sets

1 x WM 20 reps 1 leg leg press

secondary chest - 1 set 25 reps incline fly press

diet today

eggs/isolate

prawns/cashews

chicken/good oil

intra shake 40g aminos,10g glut,70carbs +gluten free cereal and rice milk once home

to go - gluten free cereal,isolate and tuna

also sweet pot and chicken pre bed. 450g sweet pot and 200g chicken lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> yup leeds show im hoping boys. ok first of new workouts today
> 
> donkey calf raises with a weight belt superset with stand calf raise x 2 sets
> 
> ...


why on earth would you have that many carbs pre bed mate?? that would spell disaster for me and would surely get stored as fat. I know that i have remained ALOT leaner since dropping carbs completely on last meals and replacing with 40g fats......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I would never do it either mate, however guy now helping me is a big believe in utilising carbs just pwo as he believe the 12-24 hours after a workout is ure most anabolic period and nutrients are required the most to grow etc.

my totals are only 75 over what i was having but instead of having them spread over the day their all pwo.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> I would never do it either mate, however guy now helping me is a big believe in utilising carbs just pwo as he believe the 12-24 hours after a workout is ure most anabolic period and nutrients are required the most to grow etc.
> 
> my totals are only 75 over what i was having but instead of having them spread over the day their all pwo.


Ah right ok, sorry i thought this was going to be all the time. so its only when you have trained that you have them Post workout. Makes perfect sense, why have them willy nilly when you can have them around a workout where they will be better utilised.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats the idea mate. 5 meals after training always contain all my carbs now. no others.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Interesting thought on the carbs utilisation Hilly... will be interested to see how it goes...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I will be myself mate. havnt eaten this many carbs for a long time altho my low days are 70 so it balances out well


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Saint Peter ffs - wish I had your control and discipline re diet off season ...god you make me SICK chick ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> Saint Peter ffs - wish I had your control and discipline re diet off season ...god you make me SICK chick ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmao, its not out of choice jem trust me. as a treat yesterday i had half a rolo donut and was crippled for about an hour.

My stomach just wont let me eat most things lol. so my fave things currently are my gluten free cereals lol.

in all honesty im just glad to not be in pain 24/7 and getting rushed to a and e.

altho the extra food isnt sitting comfy at the moment. we will see how the next couple days go.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm also interested in how you progress mate.

How's the stomach nowadays pal?

Edit; just seen your response to Jem above, lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its been ok but with the extra food today and im not feeling great. shall see how the next couple days go. i have some new digestive enzymes to try and some lactate enzymes also.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> lmao, its not out of choice jem trust me. as a treat yesterday i had half a rolo donut and was crippled for about an hour.
> 
> My stomach just wont let me eat most things lol. so my fave things currently are my gluten free cereals lol.
> 
> ...


OMG how awful ! that is possibly the only thing that would stop me eating so much chocolate at the minute :confused1:

suppose I had better let you off then :cool2: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha cheers jem.

Ill survive im sure. cant even have any nice poteins as it seems i may be lactose in tolerant. so can only use bsd isolate as its the lowest in carbs at 0.2g. no reflex peptide fusion or cookies and cream syntrax or anything. very boring stuff.

just about to have sweet pot, sultanas and chicken. yum


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

hilly said:


> I would never do it either mate, however guy now helping me is a big believe in utilising carbs just pwo as he believe the 12-24 hours after a workout is ure most anabolic period and nutrients are required the most to grow etc.
> 
> my totals are only 75 over what i was having but instead of having them spread over the day their all pwo.


Interesting, reps. How many callories you managing at the moment? I guess taking it easy, how long until dieting starts?

Hope all is well mate :bounce:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal, currently between 3300 and 3700 depending on the day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey Hilly thought i would pop in and see how things are going......impressed with how much you are eating, i am eating 3000 cals a day and growing well but struggling to eat that amount of cals in clean food....do you find that?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> hey Hilly thought i would pop in and see how things are going......impressed with how much you are eating, i am eating 3000 cals a day and growing well but struggling to eat that amount of cals in clean food....do you find that?


Really?? I dont struggle with that at all. I'd be hungry lol. Have you always been like this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is not that i am not hungry, i get full so have to wait until that food digests before i eat again this normally is 2.5hrs so with 6 clean meals i run out of time to eat more but then i am growing so as long as that happens i am fine with that......

i get that alot people saying that i dont eat that much for a guy my size but then most who say they eat more either don't eat clean foods or don't count the numbers.......


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> it is not that i am not hungry, i get full so have to wait until that food digests before i eat again this normally is 2.5hrs so with 6 clean meals i run out of time to eat more but then i am growing so as long as that happens i am fine with that......
> 
> i get that alot people saying that i dont eat that much for a guy my size but then most who say they eat more either don't eat clean foods or don't count the numbers.......


I eat about the some at the mo, but i was struggleing with hunger. Now i am not. Do you think its a case of our stomachs shrinking and becoming used to less food?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

things sound great Hilly. I wish i could do the same but i train at 8pm fo cant eat lots of meals after with carbs. Makes sense though and all them carbs after training will be better used i imagine.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> things sound great Hilly. I wish i could do the same but i train at 8pm fo cant eat lots of meals after with carbs. Makes sense though and all them carbs after training will be better used i imagine.


Really mate, this suprises me aswell. I can eat anything after training. I dont even bother showering before i get some food in im so hungry! lol (smelly git at the dinner table  )


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Really mate, this suprises me aswell. I can eat anything after training. I dont even bother showering before i get some food in im so hungry! lol (smelly git at the dinner table  )


No what i mean, is i train late so only have enough time before bed to have my pwo shake which is immediatly then my ppwo meal which is followed an hour after. I meant i wish i trained early so that training can be followed by all my meals and the carbs would be better utilised.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No what i mean, is i train late so only have enough time before bed to have my pwo shake which is immediatly then my ppwo meal which is followed an hour after. I meant i wish i trained early so that training can be followed by all my meals and the carbs would be better utilised.


Mate, i train from 7.30pm till 9.00pm, then have shake (no carbs), then go for an hours cardio. Then have a full meal. (its now about 11.00pm)

Get up at 6.00am, hours cardio. At work for 7.15am.

If i've got time, you have time :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, i train from 7.30pm till 9.00pm, then have shake (no carbs), then go for an hours cardio. Then have a full meal. (its now about 11.00pm)
> 
> Get up at 6.00am, hours cardio. At work for 7.15am.
> 
> If i've got time, you have time :lol:


Your missing the point, re-read my posts LOL. I TRAIN AT 8 - 9, PWO SHAKE OF PROTEIN AND CARBS, THEN PROPER MEAL BEFORE BED. so im doing the same as you anyway lol. you got diet head on or what?? :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> haha cheers jem.
> 
> Ill survive im sure. cant even have any nice poteins as it seems i may be lactose in tolerant. so can only use bsd isolate as its the lowest in carbs at 0.2g. no reflex peptide fusion or cookies and cream syntrax or anything. very boring stuff.
> 
> just about to have sweet pot, sultanas and chicken. yum


OMG not even pistachio USN :confused1: - this is all since the show right ? did you go private in the end or not ?



Pscarb said:


> i dont eat that much for a guy my size .......


 :whistling: :whistling: Hi Paul  ....please note that it is killing me to refrain from comment here :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I eat about the some at the mo, but i was struggleing with hunger. Now i am not. Do you think its a case of our stomachs shrinking and becoming used to less food?


well the stomach does shrink whilst dieting and hunger goes up and down, but everyone is different.....i don't need 4-5000cals to grow so don't eat that much some do and some think they do



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, i train from 7.30pm till 9.00pm, then have shake (no carbs), then go for an hours cardio. Then have a full meal. (its now about 11.00pm)
> 
> Get up at 6.00am, hours cardio. At work for 7.15am.
> 
> If i've got time, you have time :lol:


to be fair i think you missed the guys point, but in saying this why do you not have carbs after training? i do my point is what you do is what you do to drop fat but many others can and should do it the way there body responds better....



Jem said:


> OMG not even pistachio USN :confused1: - this is all since the show right ? did you go private in the end or not ?
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: Hi Paul  ....please note that it is killing me to refrain from comment here :thumb:


now now girl just because now you can say things like this as i don't control your cheats does not mean you should  did you get me email?

hilly sorry for the hi-jack mate


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> well the stomach does shrink whilst dieting and hunger goes up and down, but everyone is different.....*i don't need 4-5000cals to grow so don't eat that much some do and some think they do*


i wish i didnt need to eat tht much i realli do, my meals are now upto 95c/25f/55p for first 3, then repeated again 2 more times pwo. around workout having 125g carbs and 100g protien...its kiling me!! I HATE EATING NOW, am sitting here pushing sweet potato around my plate like a child!! LOL


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes but you count macro's jordan this is what i mean many say "yea i eat 5000 cals a day blah blah" yet these people do not weigh there food so how do they know?

if you are makin good lean gains eating that much then that is what you need i am fortunate i don't as being stuffed all the time is uncomfertable.....but as my metabolism is pushed and speeds up i am sure Skip will increase my cals....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I definitely need alot of calories to grow, am around to 4500 mark now which does kill me mainly because my appetite is very poor at the minute. I weight all my food, know all the macros every meal etc. Gutting when you see the like of someone like pscarb who doesnt need anywhere near this lol. Lucky g1t!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No worries on the hijack paul, nice of you to pop in.

I do find eating this amount of clean food all the time a struggle but this could be de to my stomach issue. staring at 100g carbs worth of sweet potato last night was soul destroying lol. Ive decided to use 350g sweet pot and 35g sulatanas gives me my 100g carbs for the meal.

Jem since the show yeh. it got progressivly worse. not gone private yet. will be giving the specialist one more go then if no luck going private.

ok todays food was,

buckwheat flakes/rice milk/druied fruit/isolate/chicken

sweet pot,sultanas,chicken,salad

shake - isolate, buckwheat flour,apple

turkey,salad and cashew nuts

isolate,peanut butter

to have - chicken/oil

salmon

cardio done am no training today. so pro fat meals continued until i train 2moro.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hilly have you tried Sprouted wheat bread......H&B do one with dates or raisins really nice mate and a small amount will give you 50g...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I definitely need alot of calories to grow, am around to 4500 mark now which does kill me mainly because my appetite is very poor at the minute. I weight all my food, know all the macros every meal etc. Gutting when you see the like of someone like pscarb who doesnt need anywhere near this lol. Lucky g1t!


I honestly believe if you are feeling this way your current bodys growth spurt has ended and it is time to diet.

After your diet is done you'll be primed for growth and have a very healthy appetite. Listen to your body bro x


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate, love the raisen one. made by sunnyville. i avoid wheat as doc thinks i may have celiac(they dont no currently so just guess anything lol) so i get the sprouted spelt one which is very tasty.

I got the tip about it a good while ago off your last journal mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes but you count macro's jordan this is what i mean many say "yea i eat 5000 cals a day blah blah" yet these people do not weigh there food so how do they know?
> 
> if you are makin good lean gains eating that much then that is what you need i am fortunate i don't as being stuffed all the time is uncomfertable.....but as my metabolism is pushed and speeds up i am sure Skip will increase my cals....


Out of interest paul do you use insulin atm? I find I gain better of smaller amounts of food with low dose insulin around meals rather that more carbs and more food. I don't feel as bloated don't gain as much fat etc etc.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate i don't use Insulin to be honest i probably will never use it again, for the simple reason is that i am in no real rush to gain mass that slin can give....the peptide protocol i am on now is giving me enough mass without the issues Slin can give


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> no mate i don't use Insulin to be honest i probably will never use it again, for the simple reason is that i am in no real rush to gain mass that slin can give....the peptide protocol i am on now is giving me enough mass without the issues Slin can give


 Do you honestly rate peptides Paul?

Personally i thought the cjc and ghrp stuff was garbage and the IGF seems like an easy way to help cancerous growths plus i never saw any thing from that either. Gh is good if its legit but all these peptides you could spend a fortune with the mgf and whatever else. Insulin i also thought just puffs me up plus i believe there is truth in over using insulin will make getting lean harder along with making the physique look worse.

How about those new SARM drugs have you given any of those a whirl?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

firstly Con your new Avatar is a big WOW my friend.......very impressed....

i do rate Peptides but then i have spent a long time trailing them so really don't use them like many would.......

for example i find GHRP-2 better than the 6 plus i never use GHRP without MOD GRF which many don't seem to do.

i use MGF but only if i use G-csf and i find this to be a good pairing....

i do use IGF but not that often as i belive it does work but the gains are seen months after(due to new cells mature with steroid use, same with MGF)

i think and this is only me mate it is a combination of things that poduce the gains rather than one thing....many use GHRP-6 on its own which i think is madness when the benefits of combining it with GRF are 100% better.....

i also use GH and would agree with you on that and your take on Slin mate and the main reason i don't use it because at 5'5" tall and 210-220lbs puffing out with Slin is something i would like to avoid.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good post paul. i feel they certainly have their uses but its in the right eniviroment and way thats the important part. not so much just 100mcg/100mcg 3 x a day as people love to do.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Paul just conistently plugging away at my training for past 3 months and the results have been good.

Thanks for replying and yes that certainly makes a lot of sense.

It just shocks me the amount of peptides some guys use yet have a physique worthy of a hand full of dbol to show for it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> firstly Con your new Avatar is a big WOW my friend.......very impressed....
> 
> i do rate Peptides but then i have spent a long time trailing them so really don't use them like many would.......
> 
> ...





hilly said:


> good post paul. i feel they certainly have their uses but its in the right eniviroment and way thats the important part. not so much just 100mcg/100mcg 3 x a day as people love to do.


In line with the above what or how would you guys suggest peptides be used...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i personally if going to the effort would use ghrp/cjc with 1iu growth 15 mins later then food x 2 a day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks Paul just conistently plugging away at my training for past 3 months and the results have been good.
> 
> Thanks for replying and yes that certainly makes a lot of sense.
> 
> *It just shocks me the amount of peptides some guys use yet have a physique worthy of a hand full of dbol to show for it.*


this is not only peptides Con as we both know mate......the thing is alot of guys who have average physiques have jumped on the peptide band wagon thinking it will give them huge gains quickly and as we both know this is not the case....maybe they should take a leaf out of your book and that is to use moderate doses and plug away to get the results....



Greyphantom said:


> In line with the above what or how would you guys suggest peptides be used...


how you run peptides in my opinion is down to the individual and how they respond to other things so that you can use the peptides to compliment your diet/training and steroid use....sorry if that is not the answer you wanted mate but it is the correct answer as there is no one size fits all way of using them


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

first push day new routine

inc bb x 3 sets

pec dec x 1 set - hand placement different so works like a press

smith seated press x 3 sets

stand laterals x 1 set

reverse grip bench x 2 sets

v grip push down x 1 set

seated calf machine on smith x 1 set

eating

eggs.turkey

turkey/oliveoil

turkey/cashews - seem to give me a bad stomach, happend yesterday as ell.

isolate shake

workout shakes and gluten free cereal and rice milk pwo

to have

gluten free cereal,sultanas,isolate and tuna

sweet pot/turkey/sultanas


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> i personally if going to the effort would use ghrp/cjc with 1iu growth 15 mins later then food x 2 a day.


Cheers mate...



Pscarb said:


> how you run peptides in my opinion is down to the individual and how they respond to other things so that you can use the peptides to compliment your diet/training and steroid use....sorry if that is not the answer you wanted mate but it is the correct answer as there is no one size fits all way of using them


Nope nothing wrong with that answer mate, very much in line with my way of thinking tbh, each to their own... Thanks for the answer...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Workout looks good mate. How's the stomach issues at present?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stomach aint to bad until i hit heavier carbs then i suffer. more quantity of food kills me. specialist thursday so fingers crossed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet today - first 3 meals pro/fat, then pro only, intra shake then to pro/carb meals pwo.

first pull a session today.

scott curl x 2 sets

plate loaded pull down x 2 sets

ab strap lat pull down descending widowmaker x 1 set

deadlifts x 1 set - should have been 2 but after the 200kg x 5 i had to sit for 5 mins or i would have puked and felt ill so didnt do another. def feel em more doing them 2nd/3rd in a workout even if the weight drops

standing behind back bb wrist curls x 2 setsdonkey calf with belt x 1 set


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hilly what do you use for fats?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

currently paul i rotate between organic extra virgin olive oil, good oil 2/6/9 blend, free range egg yolks, almonds/almond butter. sometimes add a little flax in as well to shakes depending then salmon occasionally when my student budget allows lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> currently paul i rotate between organic extra virgin olive oil, good oil 2/6/9 blend, free range egg yolks, almonds/almond butter. sometimes add a little flax in as well to shakes depending then salmon occasionally when my student budget allows lol


Where is the mega dose of fish oil? Amateur mistake!

Lol loving the journal mate so nicely lined out.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

something i do need to add in con for sure. I also have just found almond oil in the foreign food section in tesco. 300ml for less than 1 quid. was shocked, bought it but need to look into the quality as it worries me being that price.

cheers pal. try not to overcomplicate it. i tend to read back thru it every now and again along with a daily seperate diary i check. mostly this is just for my amusement at my won daft comments but occasionally it comes in useful.

hows things ure side mate, all going well im presuming


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Con/Hilly, any nuggets on this mega dosing fish oil?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Con/Hilly, any nuggets on this mega dosing fish oil?


Google charles poliquin and fish oils 

All good Hilly just finishing things off here at uni and packing stuff up to move out.

Nice find on the almond oil!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chris as con said, very good addition, im also going tio add kelp oil in as well i think and strt rotaing my fats in each meal so over the period of 2 days i get a good 25g fats from OO/omega 3/6/9 oil, almond oil/nuts, fish oil and kelp.

sounds good con, were u moving anywere nice?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they are a good range Hilly, i have started using Olives for fats in meals rather than the oil really only for volume in meals i did this on my run into the Universe and it worked a treat so continued with it.....

i have swapped over from Fish oils to Krill oil and found i can use less yet get the same if not better benefits.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Interesting to read about the fast as i only ever use EVOO and PB. Must get some omeaga 3/6/9, fish oils etc. Things seem to be going good Hilly.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting on the switch from fish to krill paul. im going to look for liquid versions as i couldnt be chewed poping 25 tabs per meal lol and would cost a fortune ha.

tried eating olives but cant stand the things unfortunatly as they would have been a good/handy addition as im not to keen on the oily texture in my mouth when adding oils but i get over it.

kieran just have a look in tesco for good oil 3,6,9. its in a dark bottle which is a good thing also. its more expensive at 6 quid a bottle but thats a 500ml bottle so still gives me 25 servings at 20g per serving which isnt to bad reall.y


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you don't need as much krill oil mate http://suppversity.blogspot.com/2010/10/neptune-krill-oil-new-or-better-fish.html

i only use chopped olives from tesco's as i cannot stand eating the whole ones


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good info paul cheers, will have a look at the choped olives today as would prefer something like that than having to drink the olive oil out of the tub at uni once ive finished the chicken lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs A

toe press superseted with belt donket calf raise x 3 sets

glute ham raise on seated calf press x 1 rest pause set

barbell hack squa x 3 sets - not sure on how i like these. felt more in back and hurt calfs may change out

extensions 1 widowmaker reps 25

descending chest widow maker 1 x 24 reps

preacher machine x 1 set

hit 1 exercise each for weak bodyparts today as not training them yest or 2moro


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push B today and a very good session.

decline smith x 3 sets

incline db x 1 set

seated db shoulder press x 3 sets

upright row x 1 set

bench dips x 2 sets - never done this before but what an awesome exercise.

overhead rope x 1 set

very enjoyable and really hit it hard in the 45 mins


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pull b today.

seated db concentration curls x 2 sets

wide grip pull downs x 2 sets

descending wm ab strap pull down x 2 set

bent over bb row x 2 sets

cable behind back wrist curls x 2 sets

seated smith calf press x 1 set

2 sets cable crunches and 2 sets ab strap hang leg raise - very good these should have bought some sooner.

due another cheat 2night but with how my stomach during the week may just have normal meals or go to toby carvery if the weather doesnt get any worse.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cardio done at 8am almost spat my dummy out as got to gym and no1 their lucky enough bloke turned up 5 mins later.

in uni from 9-6 2moro with hospital in between so wont make training so will hit cardio again in am.

this means today and all 2moro and tuesday morning will be pro/fat meals only. should be interesting. im bloody hungry this way lol and stomach isnt to bad


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Hilly, so is it just when you add carbs to the meal that your stomach gives you grief? Nice workouts mate, esp the widowmaker ones lol... sounds ominous... know what you mean about the gym not opening, thank god I dont have to put up with that anymore, but at least your gym prob is nice and warm, -3 down by ours today and my garage has no heating (havent got the portable out yet, must do that as my hands are damn near sticking to the bar lol)...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate, more or less. stomach is always uncomfy/bloated but when i eat anything "bulky" which is basically carbs my stomach suffers bad.

had a midweek cheat as a way of trying to get extra cals in and went to an all u can eat chinese. had 2 plates of meat with literally hand full of chips and a few singapore noodles and came home and had a bowl of gluten free cereal to top my carbs up and my stomach killed with every breath i tuk its shocking.

i would be wearing about 7 layers if i was you pal lol. atleast u can train when u like i would love that.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> yes mate, more or less. stomach is always uncomfy/bloated but when i eat anything "bulky" which is basically carbs my stomach suffers bad.
> 
> had a midweek cheat as a way of trying to get extra cals in and went to an all u can eat chinese. had 2 plates of meat with literally hand full of chips and a few singapore noodles and came home and had a bowl of gluten free cereal to top my carbs up and my stomach killed with every breath i tuk its shocking.
> 
> i would be wearing about 7 layers if i was you pal lol. atleast u can train when u like i would love that.


sucks re the tummy probs mate, wish I could help you out...

lol re 7 layers... just a tshirt, shorts and me shoes and socks... for now... :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal. well swallowed my radio active tablet yesterday. going for xray at 1 today then again friday. no uni this morning or cardio as couldnt get out end of my street for traffic so sack sitting in that for hours


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Morning Hilly mate. Things are looking good and at last it looks like you're gonna be getting somewhere with the stomach issues - just a shame it seems to have taken so long - really good NHS system we have ain't it! Ha!

Keep us updated after your x-ray, got my fingers crossed that they find something and can help you out mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal, will do. hopefully they will find something and then i can crack on with raising the food more


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as uni was canceled hit legs today and a very good workout it was.

seated calfs superseted with dip belt donkey calf raise x 3

stretch x 90 second

sld off platform x 2 sets

stretch x 48 sec

leg press feet narrow with heels off bottom off pad x 3 sets

sumosquat widowmaker - 1 set 25 reps - every1 should do this exercise unreal -






quad stretch x 55 sec

extra work - inc db fly press descending widowmaker x 24 reps

preacher machine x 1 set

diet has been spot on as always stomach so so. will be worse over next 24 hours as hitting carbs hard now


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

How long did it take you to get the form spot on for the somersault squat? Looks mental.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just 2 attempts mate. once you get it, it felt easy until i hit rep 13/14 then you get a burn right deep in the muscle belly. i only used 40kg for 25 reps this week will hit 50kg next time and keep improving


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Haimer said:


> How long did it take you to get the form spot on for the *somersault squat*? Looks mental.


  now this ex I would love to see... does one flip around the bar or does the bar flip around the person


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

guess you picked that up from intensemuscle??does look good the guy has big legs compared to rest of body


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very interesting looking exercise that one!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

oakland, got it off the guy helping me with my training.

chris its very good when you get it right.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

i like the somersault squats, tht guy has fantastic shape to his hams in the other vids of him posing


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh i noticed that to J. that widowmaker wiped me out. looking forward to working up in weight on it over the next few weeks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok push c today. had to train in a different gym due to bloody snow. still had a good workout just had to switch an exercise around.

inc db x 3 sets -

wide dips x 1 set

db inc fly stretch

reverse machine shoulder press x 3 sets

bb front raise x 1 set

smith stretch

close grip smith press x 2 sets

seated db overhead x 1 set

db stretch

seated calfs x 1 set

abs - 100 reps as done with atleast rest as possible. all bw stuff

now gota get the carbs in so will have to deal with stomach issues until diner time ish 2moro lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

What is the reasoning behind the low volume training?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Im getting some help with my training etc from scott stevenson(humonunculus on intensemuscle) and this is how he wants me training.

However before this i was sticking to 4/5 sets per muscle group and have had pretty good results this last 8-10 weeks doing this so we decided i should stick with this approach and he just tweaked rep ranges and exercises a little.

i no ure not training low volume currently but didnt you used to like it quite alot con


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im looking to do dc training when i get back to gaining, may put that squat in as one of my 3 quad exercises. probly missed i in all the pages but im assuming your on a gaining phase right now? have you gradually upped your macros since last diet?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate and they will be going up again shortly.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just t get a rough idea , what dd you go up by ?

ie diet ended on 2000kcals.. started gaining on ... and upped every x weeks..

was looking into how to to make the transition after diet to gaining as i was bulking on 4000kcals and beleive it or not was leaner that when started still haha. obv dont want to be jumping back to that.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ended contest prep on around 23/2400 cals. spent the summer on 2600-2800 and this maintained me at around 196lb at 10%bf. then i have increased them gradually. curently on between 34/3600 and weight is 214-215ish and has been last 2/3 weeks now.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How's you're bodyfat at the min mate at 215lb? I know our bodies work a kinda the same with fat storage and when we up cals so was just wondering how you were looking.

Just read the bit in Powerhouse's journal too about Scott asking you how fat you'd be willing to get and am very interested in this bit. Due you think your body does have a set limit to the bf% and once you reach it you'll keep growin lean mass??

Hope I worded it right....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i get you mate.

we ddi bodyfat in physiology today. my total 7 site readings came out at under just under 60 which according to the lecturer is pretty good. he said as i expected my abd, suprilliac and subscap area were a fair bit higher(areas i know i carry fat) but bicep/tricep were both sub 5mm, same with quads and calfs which brough it down alot.

didnt work out exact percentage but im going to today once i get chance.

i get what ure saying and their is only one way to find this out and i intend to do so by keeping pushing my cals up. as i said in powerh journal. i no i can get pretty lean and much quicker than i thought so im not to fussed.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> i no ure not training low volume currently but didnt you used to like it quite alot con


I sure did and still do in some cases.

If you cant eat the right amounts/types of food, rest enough, not on gear then low volume is the way to go IMO.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

things look like they are going well Hilly, you are at the same weight as me at the moment....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

agreed con and as im struggling with food intake it makes alot of sense currently.

cheers paul altho with our heigh differences etc ure 214ish will look a hell of alot different to mine 

just orderd some krill oil paul so should be starting that asap. going to take 2g when im on pro/fat periods so around 3 x a week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is a good amount to start with mate....i find i get the benefit i got from high dose fish oil from 2g a day of krill oil with no fish burp....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

that fish burp is fuking nasty!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly if you fry meat what oil do you cook in?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the fish burp has alot to do with the fish oil being rancid when you take them, Krill oil contains an enzyme that stops it from going rancid


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

so fish oils are basically dog shyt and that why it tastes like dog shyt?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

were do you get krill oil? never seen it i dnt think?.........


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jim - i cook my food in either olive oil or coconut oil if im having protein and fat meals. if im pro/carb meals i use a 1 cal spray.

krill oil - myprotein sell it, most health sops do etc but it aint cheap however like paul said you dont need anywere near as much. if con pops his head in he may hav an opinion as i no he is a big believe in high dose fish oil.

I was going to add in 15g fish oil on pro/fat days but from the info paul/nytol have posted regarding krill oil i think im guna give that a run


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea i use the 0ne kcal spray a lot..... my george formnan is fuked all the non stick has been scrubbed off so i have to spray the **** out of that lol

i ask as i know fat changes when heated and was wondering if heated coconut oil is better then heated olive oil?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i used to think that cooking with coconut oil was much better as when olive oil is heated past a set point the good fast get destroyed. however when you look into this you find that temo is very very high so as long as cooking on a low-medium heat olive oil is still fine.

i like to alternate all my fats so alternate between the 2 when cooking also. i think eggs taste better when cooked in coconut oil


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim dont get me wrong fish oils are very good at what they do.....in my opinion Krill oil is better but this does not mean you should throw away the fish oils as there is plenty od data to support using them....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hilly said:


> i get you mate.
> 
> we ddi bodyfat in physiology today. my total 7 site readings came out at under just under 60 which according to the lecturer is pretty good. he said as i expected my abd, suprilliac and subscap area were a fair bit higher(areas i know i carry fat) but bicep/tricep were both sub 5mm, same with quads and calfs which brough it down alot.
> 
> ...


Soudns very much the same as me when the bf readings are taken too. Not much on arms and legs but the other readings are higher.

I kinda tried the method you are mentioning last year but I defo got my cals wrong and didn't up them slowly, as you could see from my start pics last prep. I like your approach to things mate, very calculated.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes paul i know i was going to mix and match if any thing


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rack out my caliper readings in and bf came out and 12.8% which i can live with currently. will be happy to allow myself to go up to 15 maybe even 17 if its needed to add muscle on but all effort will be made to keep it were its at. no1 wants to get fat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

H&B are selling Krill oil in 1000mg capsules for 12.95 for 100 at the moment....best price i have seen


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome shout paul will fill my boots with some of them.

trained pull c today, very good workout again.

supine bench cable curls x 2 sets

stretch

rack chins x 2 sets

ab strap descending widowmaker x 1 set

t bar rows x 2 sets

stretch

pinwheel for forearms x 2 sets

extra

smith machine calf press x 1 set

enjoyable workout, short but sweet back and biceps feel trashed.

have now done a full cycle of all 3 lots of training sets so can conentrate on increasing strength from here on.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

todays eating.

chicken/eggs

chicken/blend oil

isolate/olive oil

isolate pre workout

aminos/carb mix during workout and gluten free cereal/rice milk/dried fruit straight pwo

tuna/sweet pot/gluten free cereal/rice milk

chicken/sprouted spelt bread/rice cakes

2moro will be 3 pro/carb meals and 4 pro fat meals. i should have a cheat meal but will depend how stomach is after more carbs 2moro as painful currently


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hilly are those meals in order? If they are you eat more carbs after training than before? Reason for this mate?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuking hell hilly id be starving on that! i could run a diet on that lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Hilly are those meals in order? If they are you eat more carbs after training than before? Reason for this mate?


Glycogen storage ability of the muscles increases for at least 5 hours after working out.

I personally often eat no carbs until after the work out and then have all my carbs within 6 hours pwo.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> H&B are selling Krill oil in 1000mg capsules for 12.95 for 100 at the moment....best price i have seen


had a look on line and its 30 caps for that price..... thats a little poo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Hilly are those meals in order? If they are you eat more carbs after training than before? Reason for this mate?


Yes paul, thats right no carbs until immediatly pre workout then all my crarbs are taken in over the 5 meals pwo(24 hours). As con said its due to glycogen storage and increase in nutrient uptake caused by the workout.

I am getting some help from a guy called scott stevenson paul. im sure you will have seen him post on intense muscle - user name is humonoculus. Pretty bloody clever guy to be fair and this is how he wants me running things.

As i have never eaten totally pro/fat - pro carb seperation we are trying this as i seem to store fat easy at times.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah the logic is certainly there for the post-workout nutrition, tricky one for those who train in the evenings mind you.

Could even have a few ius of insulin with those final carb meals as well, if one were that way inclined.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

certainly could do chris.

However its not an issue training in the evening. i have my last 100g carb meal at 9-10pm on training days. been doing this 3 weeks now and have droped 2lb. carbs late on do not make u fat


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I meant more along the lines of not having the time to get the meals in. Sometimes will finish my training at 9, back at 9.30, would struggle to get 100g of carbs in I think after a PWO shake as well. Mind you, if hadn't had any during the day might feel different.

Sounds like working well for you anyway


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh mate its tuck a little getting used to.

usually i will start to train at 4pm and between then including my workout shakes and bed time i take in 170p/300c and very low fat.

its just finding foods that go down easy which is a struggle with my bad stomach and i feel crap until the next afternoon


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you watched the new life style videos on Evan Centopina?

Awesome stuff i am now trying the 5 meals per day idea......even though i eat when i am hungry i still get in 6+ meals per day but his technique is better IMO. Plus i think i have similar genetics as in gain weight easy (not as in am a muscle monster haha) so it makes sense.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i like to watch all his clips mate, he reminds meof you actually and a touch of myself. not in body terms for myself lmao but heating habits and the effort he puts into being healthier etc. clever guy. i love his approach and thoughts on competing when ure ready not just to say you have or for experience.

legs c today, great workout almost puked twice 

seated calf raise superset

with belt donkey calf raise x 3 sets

stretch 90 sec

ham curls x 2 sets

stretch 60 sec

squats varied rom x 3 sets

1 leg leg press widowmaker x 1 set 20 reps

strettch - 65 sec

extras

incd db fly descending widowmaker x 1 set

preacher machine curls x 1 set

very good, progressed on all weights. time for carbs and a bad stomach lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Any chance of a link to this video?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it will be on MD


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad things goin well hilly, thought id just hav a lil catch up, dont suppose u kno wot page info on ur push pull leg routine is at? No probs tho will have to pull my finger out and have a look threw  All the best mate leafy.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello buddy, cheers for popin in.

I have just switched my routine currently but if you hit me a pm i will send you a copy of the last one i was doing that i designed myelf based ona couple of others.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> had a look on line and its 30 caps for that price..... thats a little poo


Not really mate as other brands are 60 for £15 and they are 500mg so still works out cheaper even more so if you buy them in the 3 for 2 deal H&B have on at the moment....



hilly said:


> Yes paul, thats right no carbs until immediatly pre workout then all my crarbs are taken in over the 5 meals pwo(24 hours). As con said its due to glycogen storage and increase in nutrient uptake caused by the workout.
> 
> I am getting some help from a guy called scott stevenson paul. im sure you will have seen him post on intense muscle - user name is humonoculus. Pretty bloody clever guy to be fair and this is how he wants me running things.
> 
> As i have never eaten totally pro/fat - pro carb seperation we are trying this as i seem to store fat easy at times.


yea mate I know who he is certainly knows his sh1t, I have been doing the pro/fat, pro/carb thing for some time works a treat.

H



hilly said:


> certainly could do chris.
> 
> However its not an issue training in the evening. i have my last 100g carb meal at 9-10pm on training days. been doing this 3 weeks now and have droped 2lb. carbs late on do not make u fat


carbs in the evening making you fat is the biggest myth out there......and pure b0llox


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i have done split pro/fat and pro/carb meal split for ages, this isnt a new thing (not that any one said it was new) i have all my carbs pre workout (for me this is breky), pw, ppw and then one more meal with with carbs so for me its 1st 4 meals of the day have carbs and i drop them off and have pro/fat for the last 2-3 meals (6-7 meals a day for me as hungry)..... this isnt so much a method to keep lean although it should keep me lean, its more of a method of cutting out the bloated, lethargic feeling from too many carbs and also to stimulate hunger... after wks and wks of eating high cals i find i have to force feed and i hate this, with this method i wake up and can tuck in some big grub.

fuk knows why you have carbs before bed hilly? i hate going to bed with a gut full of carbs!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i have done split pro/fat and pro/carb meal split for ages, this isnt a new thing (not that any one said it was new) i have all my carbs pre workout (for me this is breky), pw, ppw and then one more meal with with carbs so for me its 1st 4 meals of the day have carbs and i drop them off and have pro/fat for the last 2-3 meals (6-7 meals a day for me as hungry)..... this isnt so much a method to keep lean although it should keep me lean, its more of a method of cutting out the bloated, lethargic feeling from too many carbs and also to stimulate hunger... after wks and wks of eating high cals i find i have to force feed and i hate this, with this method i wake up and can tuck in some big grub.
> 
> fuk knows why you have carbs before bed hilly? i hate going to bed with a gut full of carbs!


You're not getting it mate.

The difference with this method is ALL carbs are had PWO none prior to the work out none at breakfast and so on.

This method is used by Charles Poliquin among others...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Not really mate as other brands are 60 for £15 and they are 500mg so still works out cheaper even more so if you buy them in the 3 for 2 deal H&B have on at the moment....


didn't realise they had this offer on lol

mypro krill oil-http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/neptune_krill_oil

h&b krill oil-http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=2173&prodid=2421

if h&b were not doing this offer then mypro would be better?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You're not getting it mate.
> 
> The difference with this method is ALL carbs are had PWO none prior to the work out none at breakfast and so on.
> 
> This method is used by Charles Poliquin among others...


what am i not getting? i get that buddy and as i said all my carbs are pre and pw i dnt give a poo how carbs before bed would benefit me i hate going to bed with the bloated feeling you get from carbs and waking up with no appetite and forcing breky down.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> what am i not getting? i get that buddy and as i said all my carbs are pre and pw i dnt give a poo how carbs before bed would benefit me i hate going to bed with the bloated feeling you get from carbs and waking up with no appetite and forcing breky down.


Still not same method as Hilly as he is not having the pre work out carbs.

Carbs prior to bed would help with recovery but i like you can not eat carbs or any thing for that matter right before bed so i have my last meal 1 hour prior to bed.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

great journal hilly, good to read and learn in here


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers IB, good to have some of the boys above putting their input in.

Jim - as con said the theory is that you create an enviroment of heightend pro synthesis after a workout for 12-24 hours it has been sown i believe so this is the perfect time to take in more if not all of your carbs. then at other times carbs are not needed etc.

Some people believe in it and others done. its certainly interesting doing it. I canot eat straight before bed either but i have found since adding in carbs in my last meal on these days i sleep much better than when its pro/fat which is interesting.

cardio done this morning and what a nightmare that was after legs yesterday lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i can see where Jim is coming from though i am the same to the point i do not like going to bed bloated which i know i would be if i eat all my carbs after i worked out but to be fair if it works Hilly then thats all that matters.....i have been using a slightly different approach with Skip and that is including my PWO meal i have more cabrs an hour later(not a great amount but some) and found this to be good....

just shows there is more than one way to skin a cat....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very interesting about having all carbs after workout, seems logical to me.....

I train at 8.15pm unfortunately so it wouldnt be viable for me to do this so i just spread mine out through the day. Sorry for hiijacking hilly, ill drop you a pm, just got a quick question if you wouldnt mind....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very true paul. im constantly bloated anyway currently with my stomach issues so it makes little difference to me but im certainly not holding more water and weight has actualy droped this last 2 weeks(more food now great) so it cant be a bad thing.

I have tried the balanced meal approach with set macros in each meal last off season, so will try this now and see how i get on then i can compare.

replied kieran


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so to day i had loads of carbs and i regret it now lol bloated to fuk!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao, did you have them all pwo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stomach has been real bad yest/today. havnt had a decent bowel movement either so this will be the reason. stomach is killing and hugely distended.

push a today an another very good workout. improvement on all lifts bar chest for some very strange reason.

Inc bb x 3 sets

pec dec push press x 1 set

stretch

seated smith press x 3 sets

stand side laterals x 1 set

stretch

reverse grip smith bench x 2 sets

v push down x 1 set

2 sets hang leg raise and 1 set cable crunch

extra - steaed smith calf raise x 1 set


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> lmao, did you have them all pwo


just all day long but not 1 meal b4 bed


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

see i trained at 4pm so didnt have any carbs before this. then had carbs from 4pm until my 5th meal 2moro at 1pm. 2 meals 2night and 3 2moro all carb heavy then back to pro/fat unless im training again


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if you were using slin would you bother with method as you will store more when ever the slin is in and active so no need?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if i was to use slin i would think it would still make just as much sense to use this method.

As after training is when our bodies are healing and growing. igf is going to mgf causing hypertrophy etc so we need nutrients to these cells. insulin will help push the nutrients threw. actually it would make perfect sense thinking about it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes it would but would you use it just pw or multiple dosing?

i have in the past used slin and found that shooting it pre breky, pw, ppw works very well if you can handle it but i wouldnt try multiple dosing in the p.m


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would use it with my meal after pre/intra/pwo shake then probs with breaky and the next 2 meals. nott he mealan hour before bed altho if shooting 2-4iu i really wouldntbe worried as i take in 100g carbs.

never used slin for mass building really apart from the odd pre workout shot so cant say for sure


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

2-4? be a man 10iu minimum shot! lol

not that i use slin but if i did this is how id use it...... 20iu lantus 10iu novo in the a.m then 10iu novo pw and another 10iu ppw meal...... if i used it that is i am a healthy guy


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> 2-4? be a man 10iu minimum shot! lol
> 
> not that i use slin but if i did this is how id use it...... 20iu lantus 10iu novo in the a.m then 10iu novo pw and another 10iu ppw meal...... if i used it that is i am a healthy guy


You would be one puffy fvcker on this routine i am glad you are smarter than to do this!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> 2-4? be a man 10iu minimum shot! lol
> 
> not that i use slin but if i did this is how id use it...... 20iu lantus 10iu novo in the a.m then 10iu novo pw and another 10iu ppw meal...... if i used it that is i am a healthy guy


LMAO how can you say this when in ure previous post u started with "when i used slin..." smack head


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained yest and today so todays been all carb meals bar pre workout and its been a struggle lol.

workout pull A

scott curls x 2 sets (up in reps and weight here)

stretch

supine PL pull down x 2 sets(weight stagnent here and reps)

ab strap pull down x 1 set (up in weight and reps)

deadlifts x 2 sets(same here)

stretch

behind bb wrist curl x 2 sets

a good workout. some weight stagnant but due to my body having a different hormonal balance last time i did this 3 weeks or so ago im surpised i wasnt down a little.

diet

buckwheat flakes/isolate/dried fruit/turkey

sprouted spelt bread/pineapple/turkey/salad

turkey/jackept pot/salad

isolate shake

intra shake - wms/vitargo/peptopro ---- pwo - gluten free cereal/rice milk/egg protein

sprouted spelt bread/tuna/salad

chicken/sweet pot/sultanas

total around 370p/610c/no added fats apart from 10g fish oil.

dont think ive ever eaten this many clean carbs in my life lmao


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

nice carbs mate  , is fkin hell eating tht much, i defo win the most bloated comp haha


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> LMAO how can you say this when in ure previous post u started with "when i used slin..." smack head


i have in the past but now im a healthy guy..... but i think im gonna try break in to the u90k class so who knows whats round the corner.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao jordan that pic you sent me other day was worse than i was in a and e other week haha

jim we all know whats needed to move up a weight class in a year


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How do you feel on all those carbs mate? I got bloated just reading the number 610 lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no different to if i eat pro/fat all day as im always bloated lol stupid bad stomach


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs c today

seated calf superset

with standing calf x 3 sets

calf stretch x 85 sec

glute ham raise rest pause - total 17 reps

stretch

barbell hack squat x 3 sets massive increase in weight now got form down and really liked these

extensions x 1 set widowmaker

stretcj x 60 sec

addiiton chest set descending widowmaker and preacher machine curl 1 set each

stomach has been great all day first carbs into me all gluten free and stomach is crippled. wounded.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

guy was on the smith i wanted today and had 10 sets left lol so skiped to push C and will do push B next time

push c

plate loaded chest press x 3 sets

wide dips x 1 set

stretch

reverse machine oh press x 3 sets

barbell front raises x 1 set

stretch

close grip smith x 2 sets

OH db seated x 1 set

stretch

abs 100 reps quick as

addition set of smith calfs x 1 set


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

why dnt you put the weights and reps in?

i really like the plate loaded chest press.... i cant do flat bench any more but can do the hammer strength chest press but my gym dnt have one! so i do a low incline dumbbell press now.

how is gut? do you take any digestive enzimes? i use from time to time a strong good bac top up and usually use after iv had the shytts or gut issues and it sorts me out good


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hello buddy.

dont put weights or reps as it would mean getting my journal out of my gym bag in car or garage to write them down as cant remember everything so usually dont bother.

yeh the plate loaded chest press i like alot and if you move ure backside to end of seat its more of an incline movement which i like alot.

currently take 3 different types of digestive enzymes and a lactate enzyme. does nothing unfortunatly. guts are still terrible was worse its been in a while last night almost had to leave cinema early as was struggling to sit upright lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Did you go private to get your stomach issues looked at mate, or haven't you managed yet? Must be hell for you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gutted about the gut mate, i couldnt just go on like your doing......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not yet rack as the issue with going private here is you just see the same bloody docs but quicker and 1 of my issues is finding an english doctor lol.

I no kieran to be honest its really starting to annoy me. As sad as this sounds i went out on the drink last sat not because i really wanted to but it was a great excuse not to have to hit my macros and my stomach was ok.

was literally cripled last night at my g/f house,


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> not yet rack as the issue with going private here is you just see the same bloody docs but quicker and 1 of my issues is finding an english doctor lol.
> 
> I no kieran to be honest its really starting to annoy me. As sad as this sounds i went out on the drink last sat not because i really wanted to but it was a great excuse not to have to hit my macros and my stomach was ok.
> 
> was literally cripled last night at my g/f house,


Not suprised mate. I think i would have given up on bodybuilding all together!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok very good pull session today up on everything.

pull b

db concentration curls - 15k x 15, 12.5 x 13

stretch - 65 seconds

wide grip pull downs - stack x 10, stack+5 x 5

ab strap descending widowmaker - 13block x 15 will stick with this weight next week for more reps before going heavier again

bent over rows - 140 x 4(narrower grip to increase rom), 115 x 12

stretch hang - 40kg x 75 sec

benhind back cable curls x 2 sets - cant remember weights

better for ya jim


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

why biceps before the back?

and yes much better lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the theory is that it takes the biceps out of it so more back is involved.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> the theory is that it takes the biceps out of it so more back is involved.


really? my theory is that if you smash the biceps 1st you are weakening the already weakest link in that chain causing the chain to break faster?

i thought you were gna say its a bicep priority as maybe they were lagging, this i could have seen the sense in but your theory (or who ever theory it is i dnt agree with one bit). this is all imo only

would you train forearms before doing deads or chins to take them out? biceps before deads i could see working as deads is not as reliant on biceps.

then you go to close grip bent over row for more rom? this would surly add even more stress on this weakened link?

just a few things to think about..... let me know what you make of all that buddy as id be interested to see what you think.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup i agree with ure points from a mechanical point of view. im presuming you have heard a little of dogcrapp training. well this is how all those guys do it and it seems to work pretty well.

i presume its the same theory as pre exhausting tericeps before chest which is pretty popular.

as it happens my biceps are lagging so this is a secondary reason also.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> yup i agree with ure points from a mechanical point of view. im presuming you have heard a little of dogcrapp training. well this is how all those guys do it and it seems to work pretty well.
> 
> is that training very slow with negatives? been a long time since i looked in to it i forget now.... didnt like the theory tho i remember that.... from what i found it only seems to work in bursts.... as do most things
> 
> ...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well the theory from what i have read is as above. triceps play quite a big role in pressing as im sure your away. if you trained them first then this would exhaust them and force the chest to do more of the work surely?

anyway as we always say many ways to skin a cat and we shall see how it goes.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok pre xmas update pics fat as always  however def seem to be packing on size and as i no fat is easily removed im really not botherd. as always front relaxed shots im not one for putting up side shots or ones with vests on/pumped from gym etc to only show good bits and hide most of physique 

first one i posted before is in mid oct and 214/215lb and next to it is 218lb this morning 2 months apart



rear lat from this am


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like you've kept fat off tbh mate. Well done. Rear shot looks good too as your lats look massive


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking alot fuller and thicker in the front shot to previuos, same goes for the back from previous pics ive seen.

Pretty lean too. Some nice gains there fella


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk me!! You chest and lats look massive!!!

D1ck..... lol!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys,

hardest part of this is the effort put in at the dinner table to be honest. when i have hard big blokes mention this before ive always laughed but it really is a killer.

blood jodan is on 7050cals lmao poor lad

if i can keep the gains and consistancy up from the last 2 months till may i will be a happy lad


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Arms look like they have improved mate, certainly triceps by the looks of it. And lats look ever improving, alright for some!

How you getting on with your current prep guy? Not many differences in opinion?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No mate, he is very good as we chat and share opinions. if i think something has worked for me in the past then he wont change it just because he knows its worked for others we will just adapt or teak things.

the bloke is immensly clever and every time i talk to him i learn something. some prep guys apparantly dont like to explain or wont take the time however he does wich is why i wanted to work with him in the first place


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs today and a very good session up on all weight

toe press superset with

standing calf raiw x 3 sets

stretch

sldl x 2 sets 1 on platform with db's

stretch

feet 2gether and very low leg press x 3 sets

somersault squat x 1 widowmaker set dam this hurt

stretch

extra chest inc db fly set

and preacher curl setr

thought was guna have to pack in during leg press as was feeling real bad but powerd thru


----------



## lump89 (Aug 13, 2010)

lets have got even wider mate, rear delts look alot thicker too and from what i remember hams look thicker aswell. good work. sucks about your guts still!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> well the theory from what i have read is as above. triceps play quite a big role in pressing as im sure your away. if you trained them first then this would exhaust them and force the chest to do more of the work surely?
> 
> anyway as we always say many ways to skin a cat and we shall see how it goes.


well the point is if you took the triceps out you wouldnt work the chest harder your triceps would give out under the load of a heavy bench and chest would be short changed surely?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

you have made gains thats for sure buddy.... i dnt agree with bum licking so ill give an honest opinion....

lats are wide! as are shoulders waist is small and every thing has deffo gained! arms are lagging a little and from pic left looks bigger then right (could be pic?) but all in all good job buddy! were is bf% at? looks like more water then fat tbh


----------



## lump89 (Aug 13, 2010)

just throwing a spanner in the works to keep the debate going...think of triceps as a spotter???


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lump89 said:


> just throwing a spanner in the works to keep the debate going...think of triceps as a spotter???


what?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

lump89 said:


> just throwing a spanner in the works to keep the debate going...think of triceps as a spotter???


LOL please explain?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> well the point is if you took the triceps out you wouldnt work the chest harder your triceps would give out under the load of a heavy bench and chest would be short changed surely?


Agree. If work tris first i cant understand how puts any more emphasis on chest as obv still using tri's to lockout the weight, cant use the chest to lock weights out just because tri's are fatigued thus need to use less weight or will fail at lockout. On the other hand most people have much stronger tris than chest (ie on a max rep most will fail few inches off chest not few inches from lockout) so could be negligible anyway.

But from pics obv you are going in the right direction so the theory behing it isnt really worth thinking about if it is working for your goals. Back seems main improvement from previous pics, has a thicker look to it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dig said:


> Agree. If work tris first i cant understand how puts any more emphasis on chest as obv still using tri's to lockout the weight, cant use the chest to lock weights out just because tri's are fatigued thus need to use less weight or will fail at lockout. On the other hand most people have much stronger tris than chest (ie on a max rep most will fail few inches off chest not few inches from lockout) so could be negligible anyway.
> 
> But from pics obv you are going in the right direction so the theory behing it isnt really worth thinking about if it is working for your goals. Back seems main improvement from previous pics, has a thicker look to it.


buddy its the lock out ppl struggle with.... i am yet to see some one fail at 1st few inches of a press, get a spot just past the pec movement and can lock out.... its usually get the 1st few inches then need help with lock out?

pl's would train just for the lock out with planks etc

chest is the strongest muscle involved in a chest press, triceps or front delts are more likely to give out 1st....

would you do dbell front raises to smash the delts before bench press? i think not, or if you would then you'd have a poo press session.

at the end of the day i am progressing and so is hilly so like you say not important but still interesting non the less and i like to understand my training too.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

interesting theories about the tris and chest things, kinda on the fence about it at the moment, didnt think dante advocated this though?

you look to have made some solid progress always been a silent reader, you planning on competing again anytime soon?



hilly said:


> cheers guys,
> 
> hardest part of this is the effort put in at the dinner table to be honest. when i have hard big blokes mention this before ive always laughed but it really is a killer.
> 
> ...


7000 cals  the boy must be growing! really enjoyed his last offseason journal reading how far he came even with health issues etc gutted hes not posting anymore!

james


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> *buddy its the lock out ppl struggle with*.... i am yet to see some one fail at 1st few inches of a press, get a spot just past the pec movement and can lock out.... its usually get the 1st few inches then need help with lock out?
> 
> pl's would train just for the lock out with planks etc


No mate, the reason PL can bench more in a shirt is that it takes the weak link out of the lift to an extent ie the chest. If your theory was correct then PL would not get carryover from a shirt as tri strength would be the limiting factor. Perhaps for you this is the case but not for most people.

Suppose also depends on how you bench, eg elbows out will build stronger chest than tucking elbows but also many find it a more 'risky' way of benching concerning pec and rotator cuff injuries.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't lock out I find my chest has grown better from not doing this.....

Pics look good Hilly, I will be honest in saying I cannot see that much progress but to be fair mate in such a short space of time I would not of expected to much......

Keep going mate......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> you have made gains thats for sure buddy.... i dnt agree with bum licking so ill give an honest opinion....
> 
> lats are wide! as are shoulders waist is small and every thing has deffo gained! arms are lagging a little and from pic left looks bigger then right (could be pic?) but all in all good job buddy! were is bf% at? looks like more water then fat tbh


honest advice is what is needed mate u get the same from me  - may be pic with arms being inbalanced but not sure however arms(mainly biceps) are definatly main weak bodypart so are getting more focus.

calipers said around 13% so i would maybe say 15 maybe just under but def holding some water always do when carbs go up


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers dig, i dont do the triceps before chest and never have but no people who have and found it useful at times.

Jamesv- it is certainly not something dante suggests see above comment. much appreciate ure input will be hoping to do ukbff sept.

cheers poping in paul. in 2 months cant expect much but posting update pics certain milestones in time more than anything. next one will be end of may bulk and transitioning into diet


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well maybe im the freak then but the bar flys up to triceps portion of the lift then struggles to lock out, never used a pl shirt as not a pler but i thought it was mainly injury prevention and form correction (keeps the elbows in etc)

i still fail to see how battering the triceps will help add emphasis on to the pecs.....

best way to work the pecs as paul said is to not lock out, imo only travel through the rom of the pecs so try to keep the triceps from doing the last part and keep tension on the pec at all times!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if triceps were stronger then pecs we would all have a stronger cgbp then a bpress?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

when i used to train triceps with arms seperate to chest mine is pretty similar if not identical or was at the time


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Close grip bench is bad comparison as is not a pure tri/lockout movement but i bet you can lift more if you brought the bar down to a 6-7" block compared to off chest.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

possibly mate never tried it. todays training was push B had to train in other gym as norm 1 was closed but not end of world.

smith decline x 3 sets

incline db press x 1 set

stretch

db oh press x 3 sets

upright bb row x 1 set

stretch

bench dips x 2 sets

OH rope x 1 set

stretch

additional bicep preacher set

very good workout weights up on everything.

have increased vit d3 tro 10000iu per day as starting to get cold symptons so this should hopefully help. need to stop going out in t shirts lmao


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Been following your thread for a while...just a thought on your comments re: triceps/chest, I've just started on a revised split training back with tri's & chest with bi's.

This has allowed me to go heavier of bi's/tri's as muscle have not already been worked hard


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so lets say triceps are stronger then pecs (not in my case but ever one is diff) why would weakening them help any thing? if triceps are stronger then bench press would fail because of chest fatigue not triceps and this is the aim of bench press (to focus on the pecs).

wouldn't triceps take more of the load once pecs are fatigued? and if pecs are weaker then this would be at the end of a set when pecs are fuked so why would it matter as pecs hit failure and are hit hard? still cant see the logic behind triceps before pecs. this wasn't even the point the point was that pre exhaust is some thing like fly's before bench not triceps before bench.

the point is you want chest to be hit the hardest and dnt want other muscles to be the cause of failure so you work pecs a little with an iso move or a move that uses diff supporting muscles so when you do your main compound lift its the chest that is the cause of failure not delts or triceps.... so the theory of triceps 1st is [email protected] and i welcome all who believe it to be beneficial to use it. i will not be doing this unless triceps are lagging maybe but even then i could think of a million ways that i could do a better job.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok so lets say triceps are stronger then pecs (not in my case but ever one is diff) why would weakening them help any thing?


if directed at me i am not getting across what i mean very well as like you say it sounds pointless, what i said was that it prob wouldnt make too much difference to strength anyway as most people ive trained with have a weaker chest compared to tris. I dont know anyone who handles less weight on a high board press compared to full range although some people are fairly close. Shirts are not anything to do with injury prevention nowadays in PL they are there to enhance performance by allowing more weight to be lifted, basically get it moving off chest and give less support closer get to lockout. So strong tri's = big shirt bench. A mate of mine was like you in that he benched well raw (500lb) but only around same in shirt as v strong chest but not sufficient tri power.

I agree with pretty much all your saying though.

Anyway clogged hillys journal up enough now i think lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dig said:


> if directed at me i am not getting across what i mean very well as like you say it sounds pointless, what i said was that it prob wouldnt make too much difference to strength anyway as most people ive trained with have a weaker chest compared to tris. I dont know anyone who handles less weight on a high board press compared to full range although some people are fairly close. Shirts are not anything to do with injury prevention nowadays in PL they are there to enhance performance by allowing more weight to be lifted, basically get it moving off chest and give less support closer get to lockout. So strong tri's = big shirt bench. A mate of mine was like you in that he benched well raw (500lb) but only around same in shirt as v strong chest but not sufficient tri power.
> 
> I agree with pretty much all your saying though.
> 
> Anyway clogged hillys journal up enough now i think lol


well it was aimed at you and any one else who is interested in this convo, dnt wry about hilly's journal he loves debate!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> possibly mate never tried it. todays training was push B had to train in other gym as norm 1 was closed but not end of world.
> 
> smith decline x 3 sets
> 
> ...


rapidly going off the smith, i like the feeling of safety but dnt like the one track of motion you are stuck in.... i think it is this that could be responsible for my latest pec twinge


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

clog away boys, much prefer interesting discusion in here than any other dribble like my workouts lol.

Jim, i dont mind the smith but prefer free whenever possible. unfortunatly niether gym i trains at has a BB decline available


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> clog away boys, much prefer interesting discusion in here than any other dribble like my workouts lol.
> 
> Jim, i dont mind the smith but prefer free whenever possible. unfortunatly niether gym i trains at has a BB decline available


yea i dnt like decline any way never got on with it tbh

i think for a few wks ill do weighted dips as my main compound move for chest.... would rather a press but that isnt going to well for me as i cant get a decent weight up with out some sort of pec injury

p.s im back to lower reps in my back and leg training just not in my upper body presses, strength way down tho.... but then so is supplementation and anger lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you need to be very careful with that pec. if i were u i would stop training it all together


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> you need to be very careful with that pec. if i were u i would stop training it all together


yea i will leave it be for a few wks get a few trips to the physio out the way then get back to it....

my problem is i progress to fast on all lifts but chest was lagging for yrs now its like its catching up at a crazy rate and i just get injured every time it gets stronger...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bloody nightmare pal


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im starting to think if physio was wrong about 15% tear..... i think more like 20plus and this would need surgery i may ask at my next doc's visit to have a scan on it and maybe have the op? get it sorted so i can train hard and then turn pro..... cant turn pro with a shyt chest and thats what ill have if i cant train it heavy!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal.

I find veg makes it worse. for myself it seems anything with substance makes it worse. the more quantity of food their is the worse my stomach gets. I will list what i have tried so far altho it will make u laugh ure tits off.

fasting for a day

going gluten free

avoiding lactose

trying 3 types of laxitives/stool softners

3 types digestive enzymes

lactose enzymes

cholonic

vega food allergy test

going on a bender

using reccies as some1 suggested this can help lmao

eating lots of prunes/figs and drinking straight prune juice - just made me feel bad

nothing has sorted it so far


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if i remember will start doing so. yesterday was pull c

supine cable curls - stack x 12, 14block x 15

stretch

rack pulls - +40 x 12, +30 x 11

t bar rows - 110 x 7, 95 x 12

ab strap descendinf widowmaker x 1 set

stretch

pinwheel curls - 25 x 8, 20 x 15

done


----------



## lump89 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry haven't been online to read this.

Think of triceps as a spotter.....we use spotters to help us get forced reps when we get fatigued right? Triceps do the same thing...when chest gets fatigued triceps start taking over, as a kind of spotter. Obvs though as bb's we use bench as a chest exercise so unless you want to work triceps at this point of chest fatigue, rest.

I'm only causing debate anyway. I don't pre-fatigue personally but im currently doing dynamic pre-activation sets.


----------



## lump89 (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn it didnt multi quote, the above was aimed at big-jims reply


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers pal.
> 
> I find veg makes it worse. for myself it seems anything with substance makes it worse. the more quantity of food their is the worse my stomach gets. I will list what i have tried so far altho it will make u laugh ure tits off.
> 
> ...


Let me guess who....

lol

xx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hahah we both know who lol. been getting some training in but eating has been poor and have been erm distracted doing other things. mick has been a bad influence as well as joe it seems and splitting up with my g/f (my decision) just added to the fire then my mates took advantage lol.

anyway legs today and in total different gym as all others closed so cant say if beat weights etc but did have a great workout.

wierd seated calf press 3 sets with 7 sec pause each rep in full stretch reps between 10-20 full stack

seated ham curls x 2 sets - 85kg then 70kg

smith squats varied rom - 170 x 9, 150 x 10, 120 x 10

somersaults squat widowmaker - 60 x 20

stretches inbetween. took this new pre workout supp jordan snent me a sample of and am still wierd. best stim ive ever took. about to order a crate of it for nights out before it gets baned and i am not joking.

every1 have a great xmas. will be training boxing day boom.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

nothing wrong with loosening off diet etc round christmas mate  its usually this time i pick up little niggles and injuries.

What pre wo is it?

Merry xmas have a good one


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pre workout sounds interesting  what is it?????

Have a good Christmas wont you mate. Speak soon


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its a supplement that is out in america but not here yet, really kicked my ass


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Details mate, details!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok trained legs with mick today. different from my usual workout to something i used to do as mick is having a bash at the routine i was doing previously. didnt make a note of the weights but legs are already starting to suffer lol.

leg press x 20 reps, x 12ish reps

hack squat x 10 reps, x 18 reps

extensions x 16 reps

stretch

glh x 9 reps

ham curls with 2 sec pause in full stretch x 12 reps

seated calf x 4 sets

stretch a little

think me and mick are going to try and get a session in once a month as its always nice to have a training partner who is as keen as you are.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Hows tricks Hilly? Things alright?

Just know the women front can be a complete mindfcuk! Hope all is well mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How big is this Mick character. Have in my mind a rather large creature!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haimer - apart from going slightly ott with the enjoying myself last 2/3 weeks im ok. has been a nice break from force feeding due to bad stomach however back at it today and been cripled since 4ish lol.

yeh mate girl gave me grief due to me trying to end things so i was going out and getting wrecked so didnt have to deal. very mature not lol.

chris mick is a fair size(altho only short lmao only kidding mick) and this is after taking some time off and dieting due to getting his gonads trimmed. should be interesting watching him blow up over the next few weeks/months now he can get back at it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cardio this am.

no training now till sunday and will be push if gym is open as it should be. cardio done this morning.

sat on couch having breaky and mum asked how heavy i am as looking by far the biggest i have ever looked she said. happy days altho she continued to have a winge that it is unhealthy and i better not be taking stuff i shouldnt LOLOL


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

"better not be taking things you shouldn't" LOL


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

hilly said:


> ok trained legs with mick today. different from my usual workout to something i used to do as mick is having a bash at the routine i was doing previously. didnt make a note of the weights but legs are already starting to suffer lol.
> 
> leg press x 20 reps, x 12ish reps
> 
> ...


Aye decent enough session pal - first time I had trained legs in 6 weeks.

Loving the new routine you helped me with BTW.

Can get together (no ****) a few times per month if it suits.

Pleased you liked the setup at the gym also.. no BS kinda place.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Where's the updates at mate?

Don't be slacking


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Where's the updates at mate?
> 
> Don't be slacking


X2, not heard from you in a while mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i love your camera in the mouth photos.

You have that, and i have my mong face


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

aye mick sounds good to me.

Marc - yup between us we should do some modelling lmao.

noit much to report really. got some sessions in over xmas and new year. diet was so so. am definatly sensitive to lactose it seems for sure so am no more isolate shakes of any kind. got some humapro for free off author on here so will be added in.

had a few different sessions from the normal routine set up by scott s over the holidays due to training in different gyms or with different people. last session was bank holiday monday and was mainly a deadlift session with a freidn of mine who competes in powerlifitng. young lad but very good strength.

didnt hit 250 got it to knees but couldnt get bloody hips thru to transfer weight and power. never mind was just a fun session. droped to 220 for a comfy double. couple of pull down and row movements. few sets biceps and job was a good un back is still sore today.

been away in liverpool last 2 days with g/f as her birthday. took her to the hard days night hotel. very very nice and would recommend it to any1. also the restaurant blakes whoch was voted best in the city or something was unreal if you dont mind paying for good food which i dont 

had a days shopping yest as none of my clothes fit lol and am more or less an xl in everything now and need a xxl in certain shirts etc., bloody nightmare to be fair. diet was crap as treating the missus to a nice breaky then we hit somewere for tea.

back at it today and legs this afty.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

How do you fit into and xl lol. Im guessing thats for your skin tight going out tops lol. I get xxl minimum, but then i dont feel comfy with my clothes too tight.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No mate xl in a t shirt from certain places are ok. xxl is needed from others.

u need to stop shopping in mother care with rack and you wuill be ok


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> No mate xl in a t shirt from certain places are ok. xxl is needed from others.
> 
> u need to stop shopping in mother care with rack and you wuill be ok


Im more of a baby gap kind of guy. Mothercare is a bit girly (not a fan of RACK's open v neck JLS style tops  )


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk sake i havew only just gone up to medium for my t-shirts!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Fcuk sake i havew only just gone up to medium for my t-shirts!!


yeah, but you squat 160kg for 8 reps!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I dont see why you think this is that good. Maybe my form is mega sh1t cos im not that strong....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very good leg session today.

seated calf superset

with standing machine x 3 sets

stretch

ham curls x 2 sets - up on reps here

stretch

smith squat varied rom x 3 sets - up 10kg here pleased

widowmaker 1 leg leg press x 20 reps

stretch

additional bicep set x 1


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Hilly... just popping in to say hi and see how its all going... hows the stomach? still giving you sh1t mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hello mate , hope all is well and had a good new year etc.

stomach isnt better yet but ive found ways of keeping it from getting really bad. basically eating like a rabbit lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought my ears were burning lol

Nice one on the Liverpool break mate, top place to go. Glad to hear the stomach isn't too bad at the mo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push b today

decline smith x 3 sets

inc db x 1 set

stretch

seated db press x 3 sets

up rows x 1 set

stretch

bench dips x 2 sets

oh rope x 1 set

stretch

abs weighted.

very good workout. weights up on most things. 600ish carbs today as 2 training days on trot so very full lol but managing


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

update - i hate food. sick of eating. that is all


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> update - i hate food. sick of eating. that is all


Ditto mate. i fcuking hate the stuff!!!!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

u bunch of queers! 

how u getting on with scott hilly?

ps how s jordan doing...?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

hilly said:


> update - i hate food. sick of eating. that is all


Here here. My diet at the mo is 2x200g chicken meals then liquid egg whites, natty yoghurt, whey/oat/PB shakes. Not ideal but no appetite at mo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well today is

100g buckwheat flakes/.200g gammon, 30g dried fruit

200g turkey,350g sweetpot,35g sultana

180g prawn, 100g turkey,250g sweetpot

120g chicken, 4 whole eggs

120g chicken, 4 whole eggs

prawns.good oil

180g chicken,peanut butter

nightmare


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow mate, well done if you can get all that solid food down you, i wouldnt have a prayer of eating that!!" I tend to rely on shakes a bit when bulking as i just cant stomach the food.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i wish i could mate, having removed lactose completely only shakes i can have are pea protein/egg protein. pea is gash on its own and awaiting my order of egg so i am screwed lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nuisance when have appetite issues I agree bud.

This lactose issue, is there any way you can get a cure or is it simply a case of working around it?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> i wish i could mate, having removed lactose completely only shakes i can have are pea protein/egg protein. pea is gash on its own and awaiting my order of egg so i am screwed lol


PEA protein!! Yuck lol.

Oh well mate, guess your going to have to stop being a big girls blouse and be a man


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

One of my mates has the same problem but now he's got used to it all and knows what he can and can't have it doesn't effect him so good luck bud it must be a pain in the ar5e!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chris, have tried lactate enzymes but dont help.

However my stomach is still feeling dodgy today and i havnt had any lactose in 2 days so god knows whats going on. personally i think its an stomach acid or digestion issue but back at specialist on 20th so hopefully will shed some light


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

When will they actually help. I find it crazy it's taking this long to get it sorted or even diagnosed!!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

The stomach probs are also back for me (altho to a lesser extent) so i feel some of your pain.

Mine are def due to carbs, more i have the worse it gets, cope better with higher GI carbs eg brown rice pretty much cripples me but white pot i handle better. Some carbs worse than others but seems all dont agree with me inc fruit.

The stomach pains are bearable but the gas i get is fcking off the scale lmao

Should go back to docs just cant be @rsed to jump through a hundred hoops to get a proper diagnosis, will be interested to hear how you get on tho with specialist!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh its a bloody nightmare.

i rang before xmas as had x rays 5 weeks ago and still havnt heard then rang wed. secretary said they had missed placed my results and therefore hadnt booked a follow up app even tho i had rang weeks before.

bloody stupid and i bet when i get he books me in for something else that will be a month or so down the line then a month or so to look at results.

joke


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> u bunch of queers!
> 
> how u getting on with scott hilly?
> 
> ps how s jordan doing...?


just saw this mate, working with scott is going great to be honest mate. he sets you up so only need to check in every couple of weeks.

jordan is pushing for 18 stone currently, has been ill with flew like every1 else but as always remains miles more dedicated than me and last couple pics i saw he is looking stupidly big


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

was guna end up missing a meal due to getting up late and being busy so swapped 2 of those meals for a chicken/lamb curry. basicaly has 300g lamb and 300g chicken giving about 120p and tin of low fat coconut milk giving 50f. plus the fat from the lamb etc gives me my totals more or less. will throw some aminos in also


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

glad things are going well mate.

real shame jordan doesnt post anymore, would be very interesting to see what he looks like now.....18 stone what a beast!

so are u sticking to a push/pull/legs dc style alternating 3 excersises each week...think thats what it looks like reading back..?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate, as this was already working well for me we decided to stick with it as its more beneficial to bring up weakneses this way as well. you will see on certain days their are addition exercises for chest/biceps and calfs as these we feel need improving more than others.

stomach painful today, pull later


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good pull session today

seated db concentration curls x 2 sets up in weight

stretch

wide grip pull downs x 2 sets - up in weight here

ab widowmaker x 1 up in weight

bb row x 2 sets - up in reps

stretch

cable wrist curls x 2 sets - up in weight

additional calf seated smith x 1 set up in weight

declining chest widowmaker x 1 set

eating and revising for rest of day great stuff


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well worked my way through the whole thing.

man your lats are insane and to be honest i thought you looked a lot better in teh second set of phone in mouth pics. i was surprised that pscarb couldn't see much improvement. He can probably tell whats water etc though where as i just look at what i see.

dont agree with busting triceps before bench like jim id have thought it was the other way around wanting to bust chest causing the arms as little work as possible but heh no matter. If it works it works ehh.

im so far behind you its embarrassing but i follow with interest.

ta.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad to see you in here mate. always good to have ure opinion as ure always honest. hope things are going well ure side.

stomach is just as bad today. cardio later as couldnt do it this am. well i was doing a certain form of cardio for a good 30-40 minutes i reckon(shocked myself i no lmao) so may not do any lol but probs will for a break from revision


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> glad to see you in here mate. always good to have ure opinion as ure always honest. hope things are going well ure side.
> 
> stomach is just as bad today. cardio later as couldnt do it this am. well i was doing a certain form of cardio for a good 30-40 minutes i reckon(shocked myself i no lmao) so may not do any lol but probs will for a break from revision


Your always on the nest you luckt [email protected]!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LOLOL not always mate so i get it in lots when i am usually 2 or 3 x a week not ideal but i make up for it on those occasions


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

things are ok here but very busy in my personal life.. mostly good stuff though.

Ill have that kinda cardio high on my agenda after Wednesday with several hours a day dedicated to it for the 7 days that follow. After that id be returning to my normal forearm cardio until February.

Glad your last session went well mine today was a nightmare waited about half hour for a bench to become free but by that time id already messed myself up on the machines, and couldn't really manage anything. Still at least i got there and did something ehh.

need to start eating again i dont understand why nothing i take or do ever makes me feel hungry. Im fed up of having to force every mouthful of food down me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> LOLOL not always mate so i get it in lots when i am usually 2 or 3 x a week not ideal but i make up for it on those occasions


fcuk me thats good. Try some patches where its twice a month!

Althoug getting it very regular lately now 

what you weighing at the moment?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

d4ead said:


> need to start eating again i dont understand why nothing i take or do ever makes me feel hungry. Im fed up of having to force every mouthful of food down me.


Let me know if you do ever find anything that helps because im the same. Every mouthful gagging trying to get it down!! I have got vit b-12 in to try, used it for two weeks but then stopped as was sick of jabbing but now im off cycle going to give it a proper run.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

likewise kieran you let me know too mate.

jim says hghrp6 helps, my ass does it, no slin / hgh / gear has ever made me hungry... drives me nuts


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Lucky sod... divide your shot by 10 and thats my lot... (we are talking shower and clothes off and on again right  ) sorry to hear the tum is still giving you sh1t mate, any developments on finding a solution to fix it? you going to the GP too? maybe we should start a whos going to the GP thread... lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

d4ead said:


> likewise kieran you let me know too mate.
> 
> jim says hghrp6 helps, my ass does it, no slin / hgh / gear has ever made me hungry... drives me nuts


GHRP-6 does sweet f/a for me either!! Im just gunna quit this bodybuilding stuff and do something more suited to my body like chess lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

maybe u boys have been getting turd g6 then lol.

apetite is non existant as well but thats due to stomach issues altho cardio does help just 20-30 mins seems to work a little.

GP - back at specialist 20th and can see me having a falling out with him as its been 2 months since my test was done not impressed.

went and did 30 mins cardio and my heart rate was very high while jogging for 5-10 mins. body is taking its time getting heavier.

weight last time i checked was 222-224


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck with that mate, following IBs advice I pinned my one down re my op and made him see the seriousness of it... sounds like you might have to do the same...

GHRP 6 is awesome for hunger, usually 30mins later have to eat everything lol...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

a lot of people have said that gp dont do much for me though. i feel constantly full to puking point prety much all the time


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Come on then ya c.unt. Yesterdays meals please. I want to scrutinize....and be honest!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL its boring but here ya go babes

meal 1 - 200g chicken/rice/veg

meal 2 - chicken/olive oil

meal 3 - chicken/fish oil10g/handful peanut nuts honey ones 

meal 4 - egg powder/pea powder mix - shakes came lol

meal 5 - 120g chicken/4 whole eggs

meal 6 - tin tuna/50g almons

meal 7 - 120g chicken./4 whole eggs

scrutinise away babes, oh their is another handful of honey roasted peanuts in their as well lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> LOL its boring but here ya go babes
> 
> meal 1 - 200g chicken/rice/veg
> 
> ...


pretty nice. You eat your food without flavourings? (you put spices on the chicken ect?)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, and those honey peanuts are gross!! Dry roasted everytime for me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh yeah, and those honey peanuts are gross!! Dry roasted everytime for me.


Wash your mouth out!!!! Honey peanuts are the business!!

Diet looks ok Hilly. did you say what weight you are now, cant be bothered to look pages back.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marc - yeh mate all chicken is mixed with tikka etc when bought then froze. then when a meal is done it gets 2 caps cider viniger(helps with insulin sensitivity), sea salt every other meal then some form of chilli/garlic grinder or steak spice on top then depending oin the meal maybe a touch of low sugar/salt brown sauce.

kieran 221.9 this am  officially 10 lb havier than this time last year my all time highest


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Good weight. You a fat fuc.ker then, or keeping fat down. More than you would like?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bodyfat is always more than i would like as i would like to walk around at 6% however i believe gaining at a rate i want to this year means fat accumulation is going to happen wether i like it or not. the aim is to damage control and limit it as much as possible.

have some update pics a few pages back from just before xmas, for the weight im putting on and what im trying to achieve then bf isnt to high.

However personally i would like to be leaner but i wouldnt be gaining muscle at the rate i am by staying leaner my body just doesnt allow it currently altho i hope to rectify this in the future by reseting some natural levels if nthis is possible


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> bodyfat is always more than i would like as i would like to walk around at 6% however i believe gaining at a rate i want to this year means fat accumulation is going to happen wether i like it or not. the aim is to damage control and limit it as much as possible.
> 
> have some update pics a few pages back from just before xmas, for the weight im putting on and what im trying to achieve then bf isnt to high.
> 
> However personally i would like to be leaner but i wouldnt be gaining muscle at the rate i am by staying leaner my body just doesnt allow it currently altho i hope to rectify this in the future by reseting some natural levels if nthis is possible


yeah, saw the pics. looking...full  . have to say though, most bb's arnt that lean in off season. Yeah, you can see separation and that, but thats only because of the shear bulk of muscle. Same amount of fat on someone smaller would prob look obese.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bf was caliperd at around 13% in those pics with 7 point test. Im holding a fair bit of water as carbs are between 350 and 650 somedays lol.

I decided if i was going to jump up weight and compete this year then a BIG off season was needed. Most on here if not all that hold a fair size have done this(IB,CON,JORDAN,RAMS) to name a few. some people have the ability to stay lean all the time were as i dont. i can but it means eating very little and as i want a 10-14lb muscle gain by sept this year i need to push the boat.

plus after speaking to scott s and con i think i need to push past a certain level in terms of muscle. my body seems to get to a certain bf and just stay their. i believe con found this as well at one point. so my thoughts after speaking to the 2 are to keep pushing the food/weight up. then wehn i diet down i should have a fair amount more muscle. this equates to more calories spent per day which means more calores needed to maintain meaning i can eat more while staying leaner.

for me to stay 10% or under i was eating around 2600-2800 cals a day and doing cardio 4-5 x a week. not fun as its bad enough being hungry for a 16 week prep.

my thyroid is under active and always has been a little confirmed via blood tests, mums is also


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> bf was caliperd at around 13% in those pics with 7 point test. Im holding a fair bit of water as carbs are between 350 and 650 somedays lol.
> 
> I decided if i was going to jump up weight and compete this year then a BIG off season was needed. Most on here if not all that hold a fair size have done this(IB,CON,JORDAN,RAMS) to name a few. some people have the ability to stay lean all the time were as i dont. i can but it means eating very little and as i want a 10-14lb muscle gain by sept this year i need to push the boat.
> 
> ...


Tbh mate, i think im going to find myself in the same position. After ive dieted down, my lagging parts will be really apparrent and i think the best way to grow again will be big food after the comp.

I like the way Evan Centopani does it, eats as clean as he can, and then if he wants something dirty, he will have it. I think i would enjoy things like a couple of rashers of bacon with eggs. omg, im dribbling.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Tbh mate, i think im going to find myself in the same position. After ive dieted down, my lagging parts will be really apparrent and i think the best way to grow again will be big food after the comp.
> 
> I like the way Evan Centopani does it, eats as clean as he can, and then if he wants something dirty, he will have it. I think i would enjoy things like a couple of rashers of bacon with eggs. omg, im dribbling.


Whats wrong with bacon and eggs mate?? Bacon is find with the fat cut off, tasty too, think ill go cook some in a minute, 4 bacon, 2 sausages, some beans, egg and hash browns


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Whats wrong with bacon and eggs mate?? Bacon is find with the fat cut off, tasty too, think ill go cook some in a minute, 4 bacon, 2 sausages, some beans, egg and hash browns


I'll tell you what!!!.....it's not on my diet sheet:cursing: (which means, im not eating it)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'll tell you what!!!.....it's not on my diet sheet:cursing: (which means, im not eating it)


  its ok, ill have a double serving mate for the both of us. Enjoy your food for the day mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> its ok, ill have a double serving mate for the both of us. Enjoy your food for the day mate


i put curry powder in last night, just a smidge. Really spiced things up today :lol: that tickled me!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just taken delivery of some dymatize iso 100 - totally lactose/carb free. i will be incorporatin this as of today once a day to see how my stomach handles it. means i wont have to eat as much solid food which will be a god send to my stomach. diet will be 5 or 6 solid meals and 1 or 2 shakes probs 1 shake to be honest but we shall see.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> just taken delivery of some dymatize iso 100 - totally lactose/carb free. i will be incorporatin this as of today once a day to see how my stomach handles it. means i wont have to eat as much solid food which will be a god send to my stomach. diet will be 5 or 6 solid meals and 1 or 2 shakes probs 1 shake to be honest but we shall see.


I seriously dont know how you can get 6 solid meals in per day, im doing 3 - 4 at the most but usually 3 and im completely bloated all day long, i look horrid as stomach is so petruded and painful. Not nice.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tell me about it mate, bloody nightmare but needs much


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> tell me about it mate, bloody nightmare but needs much


Yeah your right. I just question whether its worth it sometimes but then just think what i used to look like and hell yeah its worth it!!

I may up my solid food meals then......


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah your right. I just question whether its worth it sometimes but then just think what i used to look like and hell yeah its worth it!!
> 
> I may up my solid food meals then......


Do it! id say the trick is making them taste good but not add any "badness" (high salt, sat fats, simple carbs). Then you can easily get down the meal when your not even hungry.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id disagree with marc their. when your trying to hit 4000+ cals of solid healthy food it doesnt matter how good it tastes IMO and im not a bad cook either if ure stomach is saying no then its saying no lol.

this may be worse for me due to stomach issues tho and its also off putting when you want to go out on a night out and ure stomach is distended thru ure t shirt etc lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's even worse in an XS t shirt mate 

Apart from the stomach issues, how is the bulk going? Have you reached the platau in fat gain that you mentioned a few pages back?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> id disagree with marc their. when your trying to hit 4000+ cals of solid healthy food it doesnt matter how good it tastes IMO and im not a bad cook either if ure stomach is saying no then its saying no lol.
> 
> this may be worse for me due to stomach issues tho and its also off putting when you want to go out on a night out and ure stomach is distended thru ure t shirt etc lol


i really dont get that lol (thank f.cuk. you must look preggers!)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hello buddy. bulk is going well. strength is still on the rise, bf doesnt seem to be going up any more according to caliper readings but weight is at an all time high. i will take another pic middle of feb when hopefully i will be pushing on 230 and see how it campares to the just under 220 pic


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> It's even worse in an XS t shirt mate
> 
> Apart from the stomach issues, how is the bulk going? Have you reached the platau in fat gain that you mentioned a few pages back?


Ahhh, get on RACK, up to XS now then


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> hello buddy. bulk is going well. strength is still on the rise, bf doesnt seem to be going up any more according to caliper readings but weight is at an all time high. i will take another pic middle of feb when hopefully i will be pushing on 230 and see how it campares to the just under 220 pic


you getting water on your face at all mate. PM me what you running (if you dont want it on here).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> id disagree with marc their. when your trying to hit 4000+ cals of solid healthy food it doesnt matter how good it tastes IMO and im not a bad cook either if ure stomach is saying no then its saying no lol.
> 
> this may be worse for me due to stomach issues tho and its also off putting when you want to go out on a night out and ure stomach is distended thru ure t shirt etc lol


Mine is sometimes an issue with stomach that i just simply cant put anymore in but sometimes it is down to the fact i HATE the food i eat, i despise eating meat in general particularly chicken and mince.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Mine is sometimes an issue with stomach that i just simply cant put anymore in but sometimes it is down to the fact i HATE the food i eat,* i despise eating meat in general particularly chicken and mince.*


GGGGAAAAYYYYY!!!!! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hilly said:


> hello buddy. bulk is going well. strength is still on the rise, bf doesnt seem to be going up any more according to caliper readings but weight is at an all time high. i will take another pic middle of feb when hopefully i will be pushing on 230 and see how it campares to the just under 220 pic


Glad to hear the fat isn't going up, must be a good feeling that? You looked in good shape at 220, so no doubt the 230lb pic will be impressive. I like the idea of the fat staying at a certain level, just not too sure I want to practice it with my sloth metabolism lol

@PHMG, yeah mate, my gunz are going to fill the XS sleeves out in no time


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Glad to hear the fat isn't going up, must be a good feeling that? You looked in good shape at 220, so no doubt the 230lb pic will be impressive. I like the idea of the fat staying at a certain level, just not too sure I want to practice it with my sloth metabolism lol
> 
> @PHMG, yeah mate, my gunz are going to fill the XS sleeves out in no time


Dont get ahead of yourself though mate. your not their yet. :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao you to.

gota try it rack other wise i will get no bigger

from looking at pics last time i looked just as lean but bigger 4 weeks out so could ave dieted in 12. im in the same nick now if not a touch leaner than i was at start of prep so giving myself another 16 weeks to diet i have no worries at all aim is to be bigger and by a fair bit.

legs b today

toe press superset

with stand machine - 3 sets up on weight or reps every set

sldl x 2 sets - up in weight here

low/close feet leg press x 3 sets - up in weight/reps here

somersaults squat - up in reps

stretches for each muscle as always

additional preacher curl - not up again may switch exercise out


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Mine is sometimes an issue with stomach that i just simply cant put anymore in but sometimes it is down to the fact i HATE the food i eat, i despise eating meat in general particularly chicken and mince.


ohh i love the food especially chicken and mince, and steak, and oh well any meat to be honest. Mine is defo just a case of feeling like if i put any more im im going to puke it up.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> GGGGAAAAYYYYY!!!!! :lol:


yes yes we know you are but i hardly think hillys journal is the place to announce it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

d4ead said:


> ohh i love the food especially chicken and mince, and steak, and oh well any meat to be honest. Mine is defo just a case of feeling like if i put any more im im going to puke it up.
> 
> yes yes we know you are but i hardly think hillys journal is the place to announce it.


Ah right, i guess im just lazy and never have the time to cook it so its nice, EVERY day i have lean mince fried with veg, mashed tatty and a bit of gravy and its hard work swallowing it as so bored....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i must admit i enjoy cooking. i like brown rice, brown pasta, new potatoes, and most veg and i like every meat. So my pallet is quite broad.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Weights creeping up nicely there Hilly.

Hope you get some answers from your GP.

Can relate to the bloated feeling though. I average between 3500 and 4000 calories per day (half solid food/half shakes)but over xmas with having a bit more time on my hands was getting a good 6 solid meals a day and stomach was getting seriously distended each evening.


----------



## lump89 (Aug 13, 2010)

hey mate just read the last 6 pages. your stomach issues suck so bad!!! cant wait for you to be able to smash food comfortably again.

i keep reading these sommersault squats in your journal...what are they?im thinking i know them in a different name.

another 3lbs down this morning from sundays weigh in


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> id disagree with marc their. when your trying to hit 4000+ cals of solid healthy food it doesnt matter how good it tastes IMO and im not a bad cook either if ure stomach is saying no then its saying no lol.
> 
> this may be worse for me due to stomach issues tho and its also off putting when you want to go out on a night out and ure stomach is distended thru ure t shirt etc lol


well the last few days i have had a lot of shakes (still hitting 5.5-6k cals) but this is due to lack of grub in house and not had a chance to get some in but tbh atm i dnt have any hunger any way..... i still manage 2-3 meals a day but pref 4 meals and a couple of shakes.

if i had a quid for every meal i have gagged and forced down over the last yr id have a decent 2nd wage coming in lol i even get to the point were a shake makes me gag as my body just dnt want it! by i do! lol this is fuking horrible!

i do find that if you drop the shakes you can eat more...... the more you eat the more you can eat.... its funny how it works for me......

i know you have probs so not saying force it down in your case


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> well the last few days i have had a lot of shakes (still hitting 5.5-6k cals) but this is due to lack of grub in house and not had a chance to get some in but tbh atm i dnt have any hunger any way..... i still manage 2-3 meals a day but pref 4 meals and a couple of shakes.
> 
> if i had a quid for every meal i have gagged and forced down over the last yr id have a decent 2nd wage coming in lol i even get to the point were a shake makes me gag as my body just dnt want it! by i do! lol this is fuking horrible!
> 
> ...


this is EXACTLY the same for me Jim. Gagging every mouthfull of my dinner. Is it due to the fact that your ctomach has the ability to stretch so the more you eat, the more stretched it is hense you can eat more??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im forcing every meal down more or less but im managing and growing.

rest day today, some more horizontal cardio this am and had an exam today at uni which was stupidly hard.

food below

sprouted spelt raisen bread, 200g lean pork

sprouted spelt raisen bread, egg/pea shake

whole chicken and some chips at nandos

pea/egg shake and 50g almonds

chicken/olive oil

chicken/blend oil

fish/blend oil

stomach is so so. should do some cardio today but really cant be chewwed to be honest have another exam friday so back to books. my lil bro is getting high so i may get invloved in that to help me get food in and sleep


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> my lil bro is getting high so i may get invloved in that to help me get food in and sleep


Believe it or not a bit of green seems to settle my stomach. At first i thought is was psychological/coincidence but it is the same every time it seems, i have no idea how, perhaps slows digestive system down a bit or changes bodies acid/alkaline levels somehow.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Dig said:


> Believe it or not a bit of green seems to settle my stomach. At first i thought is was psychological/coincidence but it is the same every time it seems, i have no idea how, perhaps slows digestive system down a bit or changes bodies acid/alkaline levels somehow.


Does the opposite to me, puts me off food in a big way.

Hey hilly, looking very large mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I will let you know how it goes 2night dig.

cheers mxd. hope all is well bro


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah all fun and games lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> ...some more horizontal cardio this am...


pics or its just bragging lol... 

at least youre still managing to get the food in...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao hhhhmmmm ill ask her next time 

yeh GP im getting it in.

just changed meal to chicken and honey roasted peanuts. tastes better n a might have the munchies a little LOL


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> lmao hhhhmmmm ill ask her next time
> 
> yeh GP im getting it in.
> 
> just changed meal to chicken and honey roasted peanuts. tastes better n a might have the munchies a little LOL


in more ways than one mate... lol... enjoy...


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

I realli feel ur pain with the stomach issues mate. Past cuple days mine has start acid refluxing badly again....gonna need another docs appoint it seems. Everymeal/shake is a battle to hold down....for the first time cuple nits ago I got so worked up about feelin so **** n bloated all the time was asking myself if worth it lol....the 18 stone mark has now been smashed tho so all the eating is working lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bloody hell Jordan, well done on the 18st mark, how you feeling walking round at that weight?

Sorry for HJ Hilly


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dnt worry rack.

Told you you would hit it shortly J. Im having a hard time walking round at 16 stone just not used to hit so god knows what 18 feels like for u especially at ure height lmao.

cardio done 40 mins. slept like a baby last night and must of had a good 10 hours which i think i needed as feel great today.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Just a quick check in slag bag.

Good luck with your exams.

At home quite a bit next week and the week after if you fancy another session (no ****)


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I was think the same thing Hilly i'm currently sat at 15st10lb and i'm lanky compared to Jordan at 5ft9 and i'm out of breath going up stairs etc so fcuk knows what he's feeling like at 18st at 4ft  . Must be a struggle getting out of bed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Now now mick sounds good to me.

bicab haha i think he has to get corinne to wipe his ass 

no training again today. went to see physio. looks like have damage at head of bicep brachia at the coricoid process. he frictioned it and am currently icing it and resting. as he frictioned it for a good while, it needs to be rested so no training until sat.

diet

chicken/good oil/salad

chicken/olive oil/salad

egg/pea shake/good oil

chicken/olive oil/salad

chicken/4 eggs/salad

salmon/olive oil/veg

white fish/salad/oil


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Haha putting socks on is defo out of the question that's for sure...I went to gym in slippers yday as cudnt find flip flops and cudnt bend down to put shoes on as breathing gets cut off haha. I am still in decent condition tho and the next stage is to go upto 19 stone then come bk down to a v tidy 18 stone....jus. Not sur how much I can take of the eating discomfort and acid reflux and sleep apnea tho lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

XJPX said:


> Haha putting socks on is defo out of the question that's for sure...I went to gym in slippers yday as cudnt find flip flops and cudnt bend down to put shoes on as breathing gets cut off haha. I am still in decent condition tho and the next stage is to go upto 19 stone then come bk down to a v tidy 18 stone....jus. Not sur how much I can take of the eating discomfort and acid reflux and sleep apnea tho lol


sounds like we are suffering very sim sides atm..... the trick to shoes is do it quick! lol hold breath and breath out on the way down..... breathing at night is poo so i aint getting good sleep atm not much can be done unless you get one of them oxygen masks......

what is this acid reflux? if this is heart burn at random times and vomiting in your own gob then i am getting this also lol not too much atm as i still need to go shopping so loads of shakes and not much grub lol so not having this side as much atm.....

i love the way you say cant put shoes on but still in good nick lol are you sure? i think we need nood pics buddy! i say nood as you can tell a lot about some ones condition by the area that the pubes grow lol if the willy looks sunken in to this area then poor nick lol

ffs get a new journal on the go! hell have one of mine lol i have enough nocking about the gaff! and i like updates...... if you dnt update me then i worry you are running away with it and getting further and further away! lol 18stn! you cnut! lol

im clutching at straws here but i can still squat better then you lol (that made me feel better...... a little any way)


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lol this is my last post stealing hillies thread no more of it u guys either!.....ruaidri I'll wack pics up soon in jims thread  . I shud defo b doing cardio without a doubt a lot if not all these problems wud b gone but I thort if I can hit 18 stone without it and stil hav abs I can use cardio as a tool to drive me upto 19 and b a touch healthier. Soooo from next week cardio is going in... 20 mins 3 times per week at 130 bpm...this shud allow me to take cals a bit higher....

jim ye acid reflux is jus bringing bk up food a lot, we do seem to hav v simialr problems...cud b becos we r both short, and eat too much and take too much gear lol. One of those oxygen masks wud b awesome!! I'd train in it haha...tht wud b a cool video....squats darth vadar style.

I'm a lil tempted to get a journal bk up n runnin as hav been asked a lot, I may jus chip into urs jim so u can keep an eye on me haha  x


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jordans still in very good nick especially for that weight.

J get ure pic wacked up in here i dont mind u making me look small


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> ooops i had my pec frictioned yesterday and trained it today lol. only did one set of bench though and did shoulders instead cos it wasn't feeling quite 100%.


frictions cause micro cellular damage on the tendon itself so basically u are re injuring it to a lesser degree in the hope of speeding up the healing process. This means the tendon will then go through the 3 stages of healing and initially will be in the inflamation stage. rest and ice and maybe a little active recovery is best but i would certainly not be lifting with it


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

hilly said:


> jordans still in very good nick especially for that weight.
> 
> J get ure pic wacked up in here i dont mind u making me look small


Haha kk, wil put the one up I sent u later, will take a side chest pic aswell  , I was uptil 4 last nit gettin all my meals in...waited til first 5 hours of deep sleep hav passed...jus pinned 1iu gh then gonna eat..smash in digestive enzymes n go bk to bed for 3 hours lol...this is what I mean on how much more I can tolerate this **** existance haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

XJPX said:


> Haha kk, wil put the one up I sent u later, will take a side chest pic aswell  , I was uptil 4 last nit gettin all my meals in...waited til first 5 hours of deep sleep hav passed...jus pinned 1iu gh then gonna eat..smash in digestive enzymes n go bk to bed for 3 hours lol...this is what I mean on how much more I can tolerate this **** existance haha


Was just speaking to Hilly asking how you were and how your looking mate. Look forward to the pics!! Well done on getting to 18 stone, mental!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

XJPX said:


> Haha kk, wil put the one up I sent u later, will take a side chest pic aswell  , I was uptil 4 last nit gettin all my meals in...waited til first 5 hours of deep sleep hav passed...jus pinned 1iu gh then gonna eat..smash in digestive enzymes n go bk to bed for 3 hours lol...this is what I mean on how much more I can tolerate this **** existance haha


lmao - i got up at 7 digestibve enzymes/green tea and gh, back to bed for an hours then eat, cook 3 meals and pack bag then uni. blood stupid lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> lmao - i got up at 7 digestibve enzymes/green tea and gh, back to bed for an hours then eat, cook 3 meals and pack bag then uni. blood stupid lmao


Na not stupid, just dedicated mate! 

I might start getting up a little early to have some protein/oats and then back to bed for an hour or so as i always snooze alarm for an hour anyway.

Why the digestive enzymes without any food mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

their usually very close to food it just depends when i remember to take them but i do prefer to have them in my system before food if i can


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok mate, i have a load that i ordered, by Quest and they sent me too many tubs so i might give them a shot again.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Ok mate, i have a load that i ordered, by Quest and they sent me too many tubs so i might give them a shot again.


Got a link man? When I incorporate carbs back in I get acid reflux too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MXD said:


> Got a link man? When I incorporate carbs back in I get acid reflux too.


Pretty sure it was ebay i got them from mate but i ordered two tubs and they sent me 4.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol that's pretty good


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jordan feel free to hijack my/ser's thread mate

lol get the mask on for the vid! lol be like strong man lol heavy weights followed by oxygen machine to keep you alive! lol

iv dropped about a kg water and feel much better! sleep is better just after 1kg water......


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok took some pics, Hilly has given me permission to wack them up so jus downloading them now along with my measurements x


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

quality isnt all tht but u get the jist,

stats. 255 pounds, chest 51.5 inches, leg 30 inches, arm 20 inches, forearm 16 inches, calf 17.25 inches


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Ye mate calfs r a weakness as I hav compartment syndrome so fascia is v restrictiv, they r growing...jus v slowly lol

I'm around 15 percent bodyfat I'd say....I dnt wanna get any higher then this


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

How do you lads wake up, eat and then go back to sleep? Once I'm up I'm up, there's no going back LOL!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You stopped training Jordan? Looking a little small :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jordan-looking large there mate only criticism i have is thats a big old face lol other then that mate impressed with the gains made in last few months.

id say less then 15% but bloated to fuk...... but as i keep saying water in the off season is your friend


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Fckn unit, chest is thick as hell!!

As jim said only critiscm is looking like oddjob again lmao


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol @ oddjob

looking large jord, bloated and watery but its offseason... only concern would be the BP with all that bloat.

keep bringing up those legs and you'll look sweet.

ps, 185kg x 15 reps squat nailed...over to you


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheers guys, legs r the priority at moment. Hammies hav cum on loads since really working heavier on laying and seated curls and goinglighter and higher reps on sldl. Aaron I'm gonna do 190 on mon and see what I get..will video


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs today. havnt trained any upper body since monday due to my bad pec tendon etc so have just rested it. will have a go with push tuesday and see how we get on.

seated calf higher reps superset

with standing raise x 3 setc

glute ham raises rest pause - 2 pauses up in reps

bb hack squat - up 20 kg here very pleased x 3 sets

extension widowmaker x 1 set

stretch

no additional work


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I always preferred the watery look anyway.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol @ oddjob
> 
> looking large jord, bloated and watery but its offseason... only concern would be the BP with all that bloat.
> 
> ...





XJPX said:


> Cheers guys, legs r the priority at moment. Hammies hav cum on loads since really working heavier on laying and seated curls and goinglighter and higher reps on sldl. Aaron I'm gonna do 190 on mon and see what I get..will video


i got 10 on 240k last week to about parallel 11 was my best before this but i wasn't going quite to parallel as jordan so nicely pointed out that if it aint to parallel then it aint a squat lol this was ages ago now but not been hitting heavy weights in a wile now getting back in to it and like it again

i think we should have a 240k challenge? so i got 10 last week over to you two?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

d4ead said:


> I always preferred the watery look anyway.


so do i...... its easier then being shredded and dry all yr lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Easier and looks better. Imo.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

got 200k x 15 squats this week.............. with a bad neck..........


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

What weight you currently sitting at mate? Hope all is going well, keep at it with the stomach problems bro.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jim that is very good. video? jordan wont be happy lol dont think he has tried that yet.

haimer hello pal. stomach is so so. training slightly less this week and last due to bicep tendon injury however going in in a bit to train shoulders and triceps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok trained for first time this week. have wanted to take it easy due to bicep tendon recovering and as i have had uni exams been cracking on with them so meals have been protein and fat totally apart from indirect carbs and salads since monday am meal 2. stomach has been great well better than usual until i had a nados today which was 2 chicken breast salad and sum nuts.

anyway trained chest and triceps - no chest pr pressing shoulder movement due to tendon.

side laterals standing x 3 sets reps 20-8

bent over db raise - 3 sets 12-15

front raises x 2 sets 10 reps

up right rows x 2 sets 10 repsish

dips - 3 sets worked upto 50kg round waist which i was pleased which considering bodyweigt as at heaviest ever.

v push down x 2 sets

OH rope x 2 sets

abs - 100 reps asap.

diet

half pack tesco flavoured chicken/3 eggs/5 fish oils

same

pea/egg shake and 50g nuts

2 chicken breast salad and lots nuts

training shakes and food - 120c/70p total

to have 550g sweet pot wedges and 200g chicken

1 meal down but such is life.

may have shake during the night when i wake

at specialist 2moro for stomach fingers crossed lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks buddy na no vid i wasnt planing on doing that set or i would have just to point out jordan has 2stn on me atm also so you would think he could out squat me? maybe he can?...... i dnt know

any way how is the tendon buddy i find that if i ice them pw then i get less pain in them and also a selection of ghrp cjc and gh works well with the tendons recovery

i have used it like this (not for injury recovery but found it helped with tendons any way)

a.m-ED ghrp6 200-400mcg cjc 100mcg

p.m-EOD (non gh days) ghrp6 200-400mcg cjc 100mcg

p.m-EOD (non ghrp/cjc days) 8iu gh

i found this very effective but then i have limited experience of gh and peps use so there may be better ways of running these.

hope this helped lol prob not but just ice them any way lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mate, am waiting on a proper shoulder ice pack which i can wack on pwo.

I am currently running 4iu gh daily hopefully get some ehaling purposes on that. I will be adding in some ghrp/cjc shortly but am waiting to see my specialist today in the hope he has some idea of what my stomach problems are before i add in any more exotic peptides just in case.

Very true jordan is bigger altho this does mean he is squating more weight in total i guess lol. However ure strength is stupid and im not sure wether he can hit that altho i no his weight for triples is very good.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with the specialist mate. Hope can get to the bottom of it and sort it once and for all!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hi mate thought I would have a pop in and a read , hope things going well :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hope the specialist helps mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yo fookface - thought would make my presence felt with my usual insults - keep doing what yer doing and all that schizzle mwah


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys - nice to see you about jem.

doc said last time i had blood test done white blood cell count was very higher indicating maybe a disease so running this again along with other blood tests etc. have to get an endoscopy and some test were i swallow metal lioquid and get several xrays done to get the shape of my intestines incase they have annorwed or something.

nice to speak to an english doctor and suprise suprise we get some were lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers guys - nice to see you about jem.
> 
> doc said last time i had blood test done white blood cell count was very higher indicating maybe a disease so running this again along with other blood tests etc. have to get an endoscopy and some test were i swallow metal lioquid and get several xrays done to get the shape of my intestines incase they have annorwed or something.
> 
> nice to speak to an english doctor and suprise suprise we get some were lol


Yeah it does help if you can understand what they are saying and vice versa lol.

Endoscopy, ouch, bet thats uncomfortable, i would gip like crazy!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> cheers mate, am waiting on a proper shoulder ice pack which i can wack on pwo.
> 
> I am currently running 4iu gh daily hopefully get some ehaling purposes on that. I will be adding in some ghrp/cjc shortly but am waiting to see my specialist today in the hope he has some idea of what my stomach problems are before i add in any more exotic peptides just in case.
> 
> Very true jordan is bigger altho this does mean he is squating more weight in total i guess lol. However ure strength is stupid and im not sure wether he can hit that altho i no his weight for triples is very good.


I think with a belt and straps and at my best a deadlift of 300k for a triple is poss....... But still a little off best


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Hilly glad the specialist went well... fingers crossed it all works out and you get to the bottom of the problem... just out of interest you have mentioned digestive enzymes a time or two and I was wondering which you use/recommend as I am looking at getting some... got some belly problems of my own now... joys of getting old I guess...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieran yeh not looking forward to it.

thats some good strength u horrible little man. blows my 250 out of the ground but then you have to lift ures a shorter distance so doesnt count 

DP i currently use - digestion by health aid. get em from discount supps. not a bad price and their good. taker 2 a day.

However i have received today a brand new product by anabolic designs called ravenous. looks to be very good so will be starting this from monday.

trained pull today and no shoulder/bicep issue.

concentration curls x 2 sets - up on reps

stretch

plate loaded pull down x 2 sets - up in weight on heavy set

ab strap pull down x 1 set - up in reps

deadlifts - x sets - first set same weight and reps nightmare. second set up 10kg for same reps 10

wide grip hang stretch

behind back bb curls.

think im rushing into my heavy dead set without resting after doing all my other back work so will start resting more


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol an elephant can lift more then me and it would be a lot taller lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i can lift a lot more then both of you.... oh wait, yeh sorry that was just a dream


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well after training back yesterday today was meant to be rest day. however i went to see a guy who i am helping prep for a show in may at david lloyds while he trained.

2 of my mates were training as well and all were doing legs and starting with squats and i couldnt just sit their lol. so did a little legs

squats - 140 x 5, 180 x 5, 200 x 2 pleased with this considering did deadlifts etc yesterday. depth was decent also.

droped to 100kg for set 20. slow neg with 1 sec pause sat on hamstrings.

hack squats feet closed x 2 sets

extensionc x 2 sets

stretch

db sldl with 2 sec pause in full stretch x 3 sets

job done.

stomach has been really bad today. worse in a long while but such is life


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained push today and first time hit chest in 2 weeks or so so didnt push it weight wise as still pain there.

inc bench x 3 sets

pec dec machine x 1 set

stretch - chnges this to pec dec stretch.

seated db shoulder press x 3 sets

upright row x 1 set

bench dips x 2 sets

OH rope x 1 set

stretch

smith donjey calf raise x 1 set


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just read through last few pages seems like you are having a real productive off season mate

What's the plans for this year? Another show?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

as long as you feel the burn mate... dont care what you lift or how many reps as long as it was as much as possible, well ideally more then possible


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Hilly,

How are you finding scotts diet?

Just curious what sort of foods you have for breakfast etc when you are just eating fat and protein?#

Getting any new pics up soon?


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok so I'm a little late to the show at 83 pages but I'm in now and looking forward to watching the progress.

Can someone please point me to where you mention your stomach issues on here so I can see what your suffering with please?


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope alls well Hilly, just had a little read back, hope things with specialist went ok if u have been already, hopin to get back around this place bit more and if i do ill be following matey. All the best leafy


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've got my old username back WOO!!!

Hows the guts mate? We have a woman that comes in the gym that has similar problems and she said after 5 years of testing they finally told her that she prduces too much stomach acid so now has to take some tabs to reduce it but she says they dont work but pineapple does.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ojay - sept inter u90 leeds show pal

very true dread

tony - the diets interesting. can be a bit of a ball ache at times but not end of world and seems to be doing the trick as it helps me get the cals in with my bad stomach.

little ron - basically everytime i eat any food with quantity - for instance potato and chicken instead of chicken and oil my stomach gets very painful. Im constantly bloated. after i eat when i take my tablets i can feel/taste em in the back of my throat. I have tried going gluten free/lactose free and almost evetrythint else i could think of including a cholonic and fasting and nothing has helped

cheers leafy will be good to see you posting again pal

hello jacko mate hows the prep going? all well i hope. Have tried eating only fruit as a carb source including lots of pineapple mate and didnt do jack.

update - app for my endo camera is 3rd bloody march. havnt got app for other test. stomach killed me last night and this am but has eased off since swtiching to pro/fat. just been done 30 mins hard cardio and abs/stretched


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> hello jacko mate hows the prep going? all well i hope. Have tried eating only fruit as a carb source including lots of pineapple mate and didnt do jack.
> 
> update - app for my endo camera is 3rd bloody march. havnt got app for other test. stomach killed me last night and this am but has eased off since swtiching to pro/fat. just been done 30 mins hard cardio and abs/stretched


Yeh its going good mate, another 4.5lb down from last week. Gear is kicking in now so will be interestnig to see whatthe scales say. 1 more week then 4 weeks progress pics will go on facebook.

At least you got an app mate, might not be for a while but you have one!!

Sounds like you will have to go keto forever...and ever...and ever... :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont say that mate LOL. just had 2 of those rice cakes with choc on bloody lovely.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained pull today and a good session.

concentration curls x 2 sets - up in reps here

stretch

WGPD x 2 sets - up in reps

ab strap pull down - up in reps

bent over rows x 2 sets- up in reps

stretch

cable curls x 2 sets- up in reps and weight

additional 1 set calfs

diet ok. am rating the anabolic designs ravenous currently it really seems to be helping with apetite some what.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

hilly said:


> little ron - basically everytime i eat any food with quantity - for instance potato and chicken instead of chicken and oil my stomach gets very painful. Im constantly bloated. after i eat when i take my tablets i can feel/taste em in the back of my throat. I have tried going gluten free/lactose free and almost evetrythint else i could think of including a cholonic and fasting and nothing has helped


I'm sorry to hear that mate. Having a problem is one thing but not knowing what it is is a whole frustration level higher.

I suffer from acid indigestion when on a high protein diet and also get issues the rear end. Normally when I'm off somewhere for the day and I don't know where a bog will be. Kinda like a nervous thing, like the last nervous wee, but I don't feel nervous at all.

I know mines not a patch on yours but the things we put up with hey. Keep trying things mate and hopefully you will find the issue.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> dont say that mate LOL. just had 2 of those *rice cakes with choc* on bloody lovely.


PR1CK


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers little ron.

Lmao jacko


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

leg session today and a good one

seated calf press superset

with standing calf x 3 sets

stretch

ham curls x 2 reps - up in reps

stretch

varying rom smith squats x 3 sets - up in reps

1 leg press WM x 1 set

stretcj

additional preacher bicep curl.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Still going well boss.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

aye mate getting their.

Update.

will be taking the next week off training. inbetween sets of squats yest it felt like my arm was going to come off the pain in bicep tendon was that bad so need to heal up.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey bud, why do you train biceps first on a pull session?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

The guy that is helping me with my training does wants me to do it this way. its also the way its done in DC training which is part of what i am doing currently.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

quick update. first week off gym over almost and its bloody boring.

eating 5 meals and adding in ghrp/cjc and im bloody starving. playing with a couple things during 2-3 weeks mini diet and im down around 5-6lb this week.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How come you been off gym mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

real bad shoulder mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah that sucks mate, what you done to it??

hows the diet going, what you eating in a typical day nowadays??


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

fvcking hate injuries mate... hope it fixes sharpish... enforced lay offs are the absolute worst...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

think its the bicep tendon at corocoid.

eating very low cals

typically - 2 pro/carb meals. 3 pro/fat meals. every 3-4 days ill eat something i want lol. cardio every day. just dropping a lil bit of weight will i recover etc then will be hitting it hard again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I feel like doing the same mate, just for an excuse to lift lighter and not force feed, am really not enjoying it at the minute, got real bad tendonitis in forearms aswel.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

update

mad weekend. got some 1pm sat from friday night no drinking tho. got home 8:30am sunday night no drinking again really bad the odd 1. good weekend nice to have a little downtime. weight has droped 10lb or so in the last 8/9 days. obv holding alot of water and look miles leaner. it may sound daft but this p[leases me as it shows i can eat alot of food and not gain fat like i was worried i would do. water is water and con be droped easy. shoulder feels better and am hoping after another week off should be good to go again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad you have had some normality, dare i mention the stomach? lol. Has it improved with a little downtime?

Im due a week off, feel really run down again.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good to see the downtime is working for you I struggle mentally after 3-4 days off even though I know the body needs it sometimes!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieran stomach is definatly better with the reduction in food but still feels funny everytime i eat and uncomfy so to speak.

Ojay im usually the same but have enjoyed not having to be so organsised and rushing about etc


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> kieran stomach is definatly better with the reduction in food but still feels funny everytime i eat and uncomfy so to speak.
> 
> Ojay im usually the same but have enjoyed not having to be so organsised and rushing about etc


Im the same. Sat here with a distended gut from hell!!! and eating mince and sweet potato aswel!! lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO guna make a chicken stir fry in a bit i think.

eating today has been

whey isolate shake and some fruit

egg shake with some spouted spelt bread

whey concentrate shake with sproutel spelt bread.

2 meals of chicken stir fry to come.

stomach is still confomfy with so little food


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I hate the Off season distended gut oh the things we bldybuilders will do to progress


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rested yest.

cardio today 40 mins. HIT for 30 mins of that 1 min all out and 1 min lower on the cross trainer. then 10 mins incline walking.

15 minute worth of stretching hams/adductors/hip flexors/quads which i need to find a better strectch for. havine increased sretchs to 3 setx of 30 seconds to try and increase flexibilty more.

diet sporadic and lower cal as was last week.

120g chicken, 1 whole egg, 4 whites, pineapple

200g chicken stri fry and 10g olive oil

120g chicken, 1 whole egg, 4 whites

150g chicken, 10g fish oil, 70g buckwheat, 30g whey and a few raisens

not sure what will have pre bed yet.

ohh and 3 walnut chocs


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You not having many carbs on purpose mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate. i wanted to see if i was holding as much fat as i thought or more water as when posted pics it seemed more water.

anyway 9 days of eating like this with a good bit of crap every 4th day lol and im down around 9lb so def holding water and i look a good bit leaner so im more than happy to ramp the food back up as of next week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Things look good mate. Fire some pics up? You dreading upping the food?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sure your digestive system will thank you for the break, always good to give it a rest sometimes fingers crossed upping the food won't see too Many digestive probs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

may snap a quick pic friday actually.

got barium swallow test next tuesday so increased food wont start till the wed unfortunatly. hospital for 4 hours and an exray every 20 mins isnt going to be fun at all lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's not going to be fun but if it helps you along the way then it's worth it mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

exactly mate.

ok couldnt not train any longer so did a little legs. little more volume than normal and switched it around a little

leg press x 3 sets

somersault squats x 1 set

sldl on smith with heels raised x 3 sets

extensions x 3 sets

ham curls x 3 set last one forced eccentric

2 sets 50 reps calf exercise

reps 10-30 all way through


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Hilly hope the barium test goes ok for you, sucks re all the tummy trouble youre having mate...

Got some of that instant mass from reflex mate and its the dogs, can believe how tasty it is, you sure its legit


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Greyphantom said:


> Got some of that instant mass from reflex mate and its the dogs, can believe how tasty it is, you sure its legit


What flavour have you got dude?


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Vanilla flavour is awesome!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

choc mate and ordered another bag along with some protein (diff company though)...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

reflex products are always good when it comes to flavour.

only flavour i dont rate from them is banana. very chemical tasting


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cardio in a bit.

todays eating

chicken/whey/buckwheat flakes/raisens - heavy carb meal as trained late last night

chicken/5 egg whites/2 yolks, gluten free cereal.

thats it so far lol. no apetite going to do cardio and will eat when i get back.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

sent u an email mate cheers.....btw tried some myprotein melon flavour its not bad with ice cold water and a bit of squash wikl defo be good for the summer.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers pal, interesting. it seems im getting on ok with lactose now stomach issues dont get any worse so may try some. altho just took a good order of optimum nutrition stuff and their egg protein in vanilla is awesome


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

good stuff....im liking the fruit flavour as i can avoid drinking too much milk.

U still running t3 to help keep u lean mate?...get some pics up its been a while!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tell you a good one i use is dynamatize iso 100 in berry. pretty tasty shake and its the only one i have seen that actually has 0 carbs and lactose. works with my stomach very well.

currently i have been just using that, egg protein and pea protein. slowly introducing whey now to see how it goes.

yes mate 1 a day when i remember tho. not sure how much if at all it helps if im honest. may take a quick snap sat morning for ya 

you got mail


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

cheers mate will try some of that.....yeah i used 50mg a day during last cycle seem to help as i wasnt overly careful with quality of calories, difficult to say i guess too many other factors liked it better than clen tho was shaking like a sh1tting dog on that stuff


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> cheers mate will try some of that.....yeah i used 50mg a day during last cycle seem to help as i wasnt overly careful with quality of calories, difficult to say i guess too many other factors liked it better than clen tho was shaking like a sh1tting dog on that stuff


I hope you mean 50 mCg mate lol.

Hows things Hilly?

You training today?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ive got a memory like a fish mate, probably! ill use it over clen thats for sure


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> sent u an email mate cheers.....btw tried some myprotein melon flavour its not bad with ice cold water and a bit of squash wikl defo be good for the summer.


I tried this for the first time yesterday and not so good with milk. Its drinkable and kinda tastes like a Refreshers lolly that I remember as a kid but it repeated on me like hell during training last night some 2 or so hours later..

Will have to give it a go with water today. I did notice however that it was very light. some shakes can become thick and heavy going, this wasn't so maybe a good one for just before bed??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no training boys. no cardio either just rested, lots of uni work on etc. shoulder still isnt feeling 100% but i will be back training and increasing food etc come monday no watter what.

Also another good note there is a new protein company opening up similar to bsd/mp etc and they have asked me not only to have an input into what protein/mixes/amino supps etc they shoudl stock and help with this plus taste etc but also want to sponsor me and an athlete or 2 i prep also so this is very good news altho its very early days.

just done some flavour testing today and things look good so will keep updated here and on testosteronemuscle.co.uk


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok trained chest and arms 2night and shoulder wasnt bad while training however it is a little sore now it seems 

decline smith x 3 sets

inc machine x 2 sets

cable cross overs x 2 sets

supine cable curls superset

with v bar push downs x 3 sets

stand db conc curls superset

with single db oh x 2 sets


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi bro I remeber your old log on ukiron did you stop posting over there?

hows tricks?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing news in the sponsor mate. That would be very nice if it fully materialises.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

not posted in a while things seem to be looking good. Good news on the stomach, u still on track with the plans discussed at Brit Nationals last year?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

steamrod - hello mate yeh i do, tend to read it everyday as not much traffic on there. Im good thanks ureself?

Kieran - it will very good. He brought me samples of the concentrate yest and flavours seem good. breakdown is pretty good as well with 25g protein/ 2.7g carbs and 1g fat per 30 serving isnt bad at all. He will only be charging around 26 quid for 2.5kb i believe which is pretty good.

Oaklad - hows tricks mate? all well? yeh plan is to do the leeds qualifier in sept if my shoulder heals up and allows me to train properly


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Ye good mate training etc is **** due to work but can cope for a bit.il b at Leeds show as well as maybe a few others


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

hilly said:


> steamrod - hello mate yeh i do, tend to read it everyday as not much traffic on there. Im good thanks ureself?


Im fine fella glad to see you are still going strong. I seen a pic of you over on Dat's forum looking ace.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys.

just took a big satchet of picolax so will be on the toilet for rest of day lol. barium meal test 2moro so stuck in hospital for 3+ hours will be very boring. I am going to train 2moro afternoon and then depending how my shoulder feels will return to normal training after that.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey there Hilly... good news on the sponsor front... well deserved imho mate... will be interested in the new range when its out let me know... good luck with tomorrow buddy, while youre sitting there with your innards glowing, I am getting yet another lot of blood taken from me (apparently they need to type it and keep it on file in case I need a transfusion, why they didnt do it pre xmas I dont know)...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers GP, I am getting him to make up a couple of blends including a protein 1 and an amino acid one as they have asked me to have input this as well. I want them if possible to make a pre/intra workout blend similar to purplewrat with 5g bcaa/5g eaa/2.5g glut/2.5gbeta a. 2 servings of this would do me perfectly for training and i have found using it myself(i make it up from bulk powders) and getting a ouple of lads to play with it we found it really helped with reducing doms and recovery.

Hospitals seem to just like an excuse to take blood from you mate lol. they took a fair amount off me weeks ago and i still havnt heard anything.

update

have taken 2 doses of picolax and still havnt been toilet yet lol stomach is crippling me tho great stuff. todays food

shake and musli

shake and musli

mcdonalds

shake

will be having eggs and dippy shoulders in a bit LOL as now i have had the piccolax im limited to what food i can eat


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

do you find intra shakes make a big difference?? what do u mix them with as the powders alone I imagine taste horrible


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i do mate yes.

Either sugar free cordial or i get the berry flavour peptopro


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained back today.

deads x 2 sets - hit 220 x 5 first working set. PB on my downtime i am very happy with.

lat pull down x 2 sets

cable row x 2 sets

very wide pull down x 1 set

db row x 1 set

abs


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Man ive been just browesing your journal,havent had time to read it all but noticed near the end that you have to go to hospital and im thinking its to do with your stomach, am i right ? if so what has been teh problem and is it getting any better. Why im asking this is because after my 1st test cycle my stomach went to bits and have been being sick a few times when i eat, something which isnt to good just after a few weeks of my 1st cycle but have you any info for me to cure it.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Was it just test in your cycle mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cultivator = issues are when i eat larger quantites of food my body can digest or move it through properly.

ojay no discussion of hormones in here but feel free to pm.

legs today

calfs seated

superset with standing x 3 sets

ham curls x 2 sets

weight in the aabove were up or reps were so a good start to this next training blast.

tried to squaat but couldnt due to deads yesterday back didnt liike it at all.

2 sets front squats and 2 sets extensions and all done


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Soz mate forgot to quote was replying to cultivator meaning I doubt test would mess his stomach up, orals maybe... I'll shut up bout them now


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hilly mate,

Just a quick one on your splt p p l, any reason why you dont do the Mon Upper, Wed Legs, Fri Upper swapping over the next week?

I do p, p ,l at the min thinking of going over to the above or maybe Mon Upper heavy low reps, Tue Legs heavy reps, Thurs High Rep Upper etc?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hows things dude?

You rate equipoise at all mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tony - im doing the 3 way split push/pull/legs. it was working well and as i have a few areas to bring up this seemed to make sense instead of switching to a upper/lower dc split

kieran. im ok mate trained chest and shoulders and hardly any pain so great news. just picking the right exercises it seems. From what i read i do like the sound of EQ yes and if i was to use hormones i would certainly use this if only for the increased RBC allowing for more nutrients to be passed around your body.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chest and shoulders today - epxerimenting with different exercises to see how shoulder held up.

flat db bench - 5 sets worked upto the 55's for 4 or 5 reps then did 2 sets dropping the weight

fly machine press x 3 sets

seated shoulder db press superset with stand side laterals x 3 sets

10 mins hit cardio


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

cheers for the info mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

not sure if I missed it but how did the barium thing go mate?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

We have an awesome lateral raise machine. I hate training shoulders without it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

GP - had a nightmare with it. its supposed to last for 2-3 hours on average she said but mine took over 5 hours so that must indicate a problem right there IMO


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ah mate that sucks... sympathise with you on the length of time it takes... when will you know anything?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> tony - im doing the 3 way split push/pull/legs. it was working well and as i have a few areas to bring up this seemed to make sense instead of switching to a upper/lower dc split
> 
> kieran. im ok mate trained chest and shoulders and hardly any pain so great news. just picking the right exercises it seems. From what i read i do like the sound of EQ yes and if i was to use hormones i would certainly use this if only for the increased RBC allowing for more nutrients to be passed around your body.


Thats what i was thinking mate, Ill let you know what i think if you like mate as im going to use it in a week for around 12 or so weeks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

GP - get a camera in a week or so the will be back to discuss results in a month opr longer i reckon. typical nhs.

kieran please do mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> GP - get a camera in a week or so the will be back to discuss results in a month opr longer i reckon. typical nhs.
> 
> kieran please do mate


Will be running 1000mg test and 600Eq mate along with some d-bol so will be hard to attribute any gains to the EQ but ill give you a general idea, will send some pics over. So tempted to cut down a liottle before hand though!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

only thing i would maybe suggest would be a 2-3 week prime as we discussed before but dont be doing a long cut mate. get some more size wacked on


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> only thing i would maybe suggest would be a 2-3 week prime as we discussed before but dont be doing a long cut mate. get some more size wacked on


yeah thats all i was thinking mate, just for a few weeks to get some fat off, may still do it or just not bother get size on then cut in a year and see where im at...... annoying as i cant make my mind up!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> GP - get a camera in a week or so the will be back to discuss results in a month opr longer i reckon. typical nhs.
> 
> kieran please do mate


hate how long it takes... but good luck with it all again...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diets been erm not to clean LOL cals have been there tho.

trained push today

flat db press x 3 sets

pec dec push x 1 set

stretch

smith oh press x 3 sets

side laterals x 1 set

reverse smith tricep press x 2 sets

v grip push down x 1 set

stretch

second gaining phase has started and cals pushed back up. 230lb minimum is the aim


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

what are the cals going up to matE?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

around the 4000 mark to begin with again. just what they were at the end of last bulk. then will progress from there if my stomach allows


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> around the 4000 mark to begin with again. just what they were at the end of last bulk. then will progress from there if my stomach allows


Think im running about 4000 now lol and not growing in the slightest. Going to go to 5000 on this cycle i think mate, gotta grow on that!!!!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How the hell you not growing on that?! I am only on 2500 and I ain't able to stay lean


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Alright Hilly lad. Sorry to hear the stomach issues are still there, must be a pain in the ****! Thought i'd let you know about that 800mg/ml stuff today. 7 hours passed and no pain  What you weighing at now? My 'gaining stage' starts Monday just tidied up my diet over the past four weeks whilst cruising and like you want to push past 230lbs in 4 weeks. Doesn't look like i'll be doing the Leeds UKBFF, gutted but i'll have to do another due to work commitments.

Excellent news on the sponsor bud you deserve it!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gota push those cals higher kieran.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bigacb said:


> Alright Hilly lad. Sorry to hear the stomach issues are still there, must be a pain in the ****! Thought i'd let you know about that 800mg/ml stuff today. 7 hours passed and no pain  What you weighing at now? My 'gaining stage' starts Monday just tidied up my diet over the past four weeks whilst cruising and like you want to push past 230lbs in 4 weeks. Doesn't look like i'll be doing the Leeds UKBFF, gutted but i'll have to do another due to work commitments.
> 
> Excellent news on the sponsor bud you deserve it!


Hello pal hope ure well. No sting eh thats interesting. will be interesting also to see how you gain on this compared to other tests.

not sure on current weight will take it on sat morning i reckon. heaviest so far has been 223 but will be blowing right past this soon all things going well. shame on you not dooing leeds show. whats ure plans for another then.?

todays macros = 320p/ 560p/not sure on fat but very low. carbs are high as 2trained yest and today so meals followed on. wil be taking in carbs until meal 3 2moro then pro/fat till sat afternoon


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained pull

supine cable curls x 2 sets

stretch

rack chins x 2 sets

ab strap descending widowmaker x 1 set

t bar rows x 2 sets

stretch

pinwheel curls x 2 sets


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

hilly said:


> Hello pal hope ure well. No sting eh thats interesting. will be interesting also to see how you gain on this compared to other tests.
> 
> not sure on current weight will take it on sat morning i reckon. heaviest so far has been 223 but will be blowing right past this soon all things going well. shame on you not dooing leeds show. whats ure plans for another then.?
> 
> todays macros = 320p/ 560p/not sure on fat but very low. carbs are high as 2trained yest and today so meals followed on. wil be taking in carbs until meal 3 2moro then pro/fat till sat afternoon


Tiny sting but only at start but went through scar tissue so that didn't help.

Mate i'm gutted about the Leeds show but a conference has been put back from end of Sept to start of Oct and can't miss it. It's going to have to be one late in the year but just means alot of traveling down south.

I'm currently sat at 215lbs but just done a small prime and cleaned my diet up and lost some bf aswell. Hopefully should push 235 in 4-5 weeks obviously full of water but hopefully ok condition. Got some big things planned but just waiting for a few things to come together and i can get cracking.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds good mate ill race you to 235 then


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How's tricks mate, sorry not been in for a while.

You still working with Scott?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello rack. yeh still working with scot stevenson from usa.

things are going ok. just my stomach is preventing me pushing my food high and when i do it cripples me and i dont want to leave the house/feel tired akk the time.

I have been following ure log on testosteronemuscle and here just dont have much time to post as snowed in with uni work


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, I remember you posting his theory about the body gettin to a certain BF% and stopping. I'm going to try and read more on that as I find it interesting.

How do his methods differ from Alex's who you prep'd with last year?

Shame to hear you're still having stomach issues, hat's off to you even more for just gettin on with things

No worries about posting, it's only me bitching and moaning this week anyway, although feeling tip top today


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> How the hell you not growing on that?! I am only on 2500 and I ain't able to stay lean


Because my body is w ank mate!! lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rack currently the difference is i eat all my carbs post workout but as this is off season im yet to see how scott does contest prep.

I really want to work with him for prep but something i have to take into serious consideration is that if my stomach isnt better by may then i will prep myself purely because i dont want to spend the money to have him prep me and find for some reason i cant complain as if i remain bloated like this its not a look i want to present on stage


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Totally understand mate. either way it will be good to see you in prep again


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

hilly said:


> sounds good mate ill race you to 235 then


Ok mate i'll be a big watery mess then!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weight this morning 221 so climbed back up pretty fast already lol.

trained legs today in D.lloyds so a little different workout

seated calfs - 3 sets with 5 sec pause in full stretch

seated ham curl - rest pause 2 rests

stretch

bb hack squat x 3 sets up in reps here. 180kg for 9 reps was pleased.

extension widowmaker

stretch

legs were totally destroyed great workout


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

been having huge stomach issues again last few days with increased food. am in for a camera 2moro so food has been very low today and am full of laxitives again. great stuff LOL.

trained yest

decline smith x 3 sets

inc db x 1 set

db oh press x 3 sets

up row smith x 1 set

bench dips x 2 sets

OH rope x 1 set

abs - 100 reps mixed as quick as possible


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good luck with the camera mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers GP

hope all is well


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Things are progressing mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

had camera today. when he went in part of my bowel was twisted so he had to untwist this which was very uncomfy to say the least.

once he had done this he had a good look around but couldnt see any cancer lumps/ulcers or anything else of worry. he then took 6 biopsies so now i just have to sit tight and wait to hear from them

stomach is in bits currently tho from it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> had camera today. when he went in part of my bowel was twisted so he had to untwist this which was very uncomfy to say the least.
> 
> once he had done this he had a good look around but couldnt see any cancer lumps/ulcers or anything else of worry. he then took 6 biopsies so now i just have to sit tight and wait to hear from them
> 
> stomach is in bits currently tho from it


Ouch i bet the biopsies killed when they cut them bleeders off!! Rather you than me but glad theres nothing too serious there like the dreaded C.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the pain but glad there was no real worries in there mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ouch mate... just ouch... 6 biopsies... untwisting your bowel WTF!! at least they didnt find anything too serious so far... do you think the twisted bowel thing could have contributed?? I had to go in to hospital when I was like 2 for something similar... good luck mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieran/rack cheers lads. wasnt great but wasnt the end of the world.

GP - the twisted bowel he thinks he may have caused himself with the camera but i suppose once the soreness dies down of the actual test after today/2moro we shall see but at the minute im very bloated and tender.

asked the nurse if i could train today and she just gave me a stern look and asked if i was joking LOL


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What do you contribute in your eyes to bloating and the issues you are experiencing mate? Orals? Anything in particular?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> kieran/rack cheers lads. wasnt great but wasnt the end of the world.
> 
> GP - the twisted bowel he thinks he may have caused himself with the camera but i suppose once the soreness dies down of the actual test after today/2moro we shall see but at the minute im very bloated and tender.
> 
> asked the nurse if i could train today and she just gave me a stern look and asked if i was joking LOL


holy crap batman... thats a bit of old rum mate... caused it with the camera??? good luck with that, lets hope its a bit better after its calmed down...

LMAO re the training mate... my surgeon gave me a few odd looks when I was talking about competing this year in lifting, so I said next year then... cue another look and a sigh... lol...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gp - lmao they just dont understand.

Ojay - nothing drug related mate not sure why u would presume that. people take oral medication everyday with no ill side effects

it actually started happening around 6 weeks after my show into pct last june and has occured ever since. i think the diet has nocked something off with my stomach


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs yesterday

toe press superset

with standing calf x 3 sets

stretch

sldl x 2 sets up in reps here

stretch

low few together leg press x 3 sets - up in reps here

somersault squats x 1 widowmaker set - up in reps

stretch

good workout - kept with the same weights as last time due to just coming back from a cruise so didnt wanna push it and want lots of space for progression. ended up blowing all previous bests so was pleased


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

hilly said:


> gp - lmao they just dont understand.
> 
> Ojay - nothing drug related mate not sure why u would presume that. people take oral medication everyday with no ill side effects
> 
> it actually started happening around 6 weeks after my show into pct last june and has occured ever since. i think the diet has nocked something off with my stomach


I wasn't meaning it in a bad way mate, just my training partner had major issues and has to stay away from certain harsher orals now. Had to see specialists too.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's a somersault squat mate?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i no ojay was just explaining.

somersault squats as above and are awesome finish exercise


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice work  look like a decent finisher as you say especially included as a widowmaker


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

late loaded chest press x 3 sets

wide dips x 1 set

stretch

reverse machine shoulder press x 3 sets

bb front raise x 1 set

stretcj

close grip bench x 2 sets

oh db raise x 1 set

stretch

2 sets hang leg raise

1 set cable crunch

additional toe press x 1 set

very good workout. weights up on all or reps. great pump.

diet

eggs/chicken

whey/egg powder/good oil

chicken/salald/olive oil

isolate shake

workout shake then pwo gluten free cereal/dried fruit/rice milk/egg protein

to go

sweet pot/tuna

new potato/chicken


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds a good workout mate, glad things are going well!

My stomach is killing today and i look like im pregnant lol, have a tight ish (not racks sort of tight) polo neck for work and having to hold it in when i walk around lol. Uncomfortable!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained pull C and a very good workout again

supine cable curls x 2 sets - up in reps

stretch

rack chins x 2 sets - up in reps and weight

ab strap pull down x 1 set up in reps

t bar rows - up in reps and weight

stretch

pinwheel curls x 2 sets up in reps and weight

diet was

egg/chicken

whey/egg powder with peanut butter

chicken/salal/olive oil

workout shakes and pwo shake/gluten free cereal/rice milk/dired fruit - this gives a total of 70p/120c/v low fat for the 2 hour workout window

chicken/rice/fruit - 50p/120c

last meal will be chicken/roasties/fruit or soy yogurt = same as above


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you findgluten free stuff making a lot of difference mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate it does seem to help a little. Ive tried 2 different mass gainer shakes with oats in this week and both have crippled me.

legs today and great session

seated calfs

superset with stand calfs x 3 sets - up in weights/reps

stretch

ham curls x 2 sets- up in reps

stretch

varied rom squats x 3 sets - up in reps

single leg press x 1 widowmaker - up in weight

stretch


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I've switched to gluten free to try and help with bloat will see how it goes


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push a today different gym so weights slightly different

flat db press x 3 sets

machine fly press x 1 set

stretch

smith press x 3 sets

side lat machine x 1 set

v grip psuh down x 2 sets

reverse smith tricep press x 1 set

all done with 3 second neg, very good session

diet

egg/chicken omelette

pro shake/olive oil

chicken/2 eggs

iso shake

intra shake and gluten free cereal/rice milk pwo

chicken,coco pops,rice milk - couldnt look at potato or anything here

about to eat, gammon with fat trimed, new potato and dried fruit or rice milk depending on apetite/stomach


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What sort of makros are you throwing up roughlymate?

Starting to really get annoying with being bloated that I'm worried about eating and it's nothing compared to what you have had to deal with feel for ya mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it can be a nightmare mate.

protein is always between 350 and 370. if i train 2 days in a row the second day will have 650g carbs in lol and very low fat otherwise its usually 300-400ish carbs and a non carb day is 175ish fats


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

And Happy Birthday Hilly...!!!!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

happy birthday mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy birthday mate. Hope it's a good one!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys, it was a very boring one. library all day doing a phys lab assignment then family time for couple of hours then me and gf went for a meal.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers guys, it was a very boring one. library all day doing a phys lab assignment then family time for couple of hours then me and gf went for a meal.


Family time and out with the missus for a meal. Doesnt sound boring to me mate. How old are you now?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

kieren1234 said:


> Family time and out with the missus for a meal. Doesnt sound boring to me mate. How old are you now?


not sure numbers go that high mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont push it GP

im 25 kieran. yes i no old as hell


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you knows I loves ya Hilly... no matter how old you are :whistling:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

somersault squat looks brutal what do you think of it?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL gp

steamrod - i really like them as a finisher/widowmaker set. the burn u get in ure quads is awesome


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nahhh not old, im 25 in October and look sh1t in comparison lol.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey I'm 39 in may and look worse than all of ya...  xxx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

oldies are us in here it seems

legs today and a bad idea after deads yest

seated calfs superset

with stand x 3 sets

stretch

GHR rest pause x 1 set 2 pauses

went toi do BB hack squats but back couldnt handle it so

leg extensions 4 sets 15 reps with 3 sec neg

1 set walking lunges


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

hilly said:


> LOL gp
> 
> steamrod - i really like them as a finisher/widowmaker set. the burn u get in ure quads is awesome


Cool I'm gonna give them a trial when I get back to training legs.

lol ffs I'm a youngster 22. 

Are you using GH e3d now then mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes pal


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

How you finding it?

I'm just doing it 2X a week on workout days splitting the dose throughout the day. only changed it a few weeks ago so can't comment on it yet.

spending alot of time on Dats forums trying to sort myself out a GH/slin protocol for my next bulk. Nice info there for sure.

what about long acting slin? it seems to be alot less talked/hyped about now ehh.

when's your next show then bud?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

early days yet mate

dats forum is awesome, im lucky enough to be quite friendly with him and share a couple of pm's every now and again. he is a very clever bloke

long acting slin im not a fan of, to be honest im not big on slin at all although it has its uses and is something i am trying ti improve my knowledge and experience with more and more as time goes on

show is leeds ukbff first weekend in oct


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

How come you don't rate slin bud? I'm using Lantus at the moment and have the past few blasts and like it. Never used fast acting yet but might throw it in at some point but haven't really done all i can with this at the moment and gains are still coming.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i mean im not big on slin use myself. i think fast acting has alot of uses and it cant be argued people put on alot of muscle mass with it. you just have to no how to set it up right to get full benefit and understand how it will effect you individually


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Think I might get some fast acting for next blast and see how it compares. May even run the two together to help me push 17st then start cutting for a comp which i will be doing your head in for advice if that's ok matey.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats fine mate.

it would be good to try the fast and have a comparison


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeh might do that. Run the fast on it's own, then possibly the two together.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

hilly said:


> early days yet mate
> 
> dats forum is awesome, im lucky enough to be quite friendly with him and share a couple of pm's every now and again. he is a very clever bloke
> 
> ...


For sure his forum is a massive resource mostly for peps and stuff but there are a few other interesting topics as well. I would be using slin atm myself but I need to stay under a weight for a comp. So waiting till the next blast..

How long do you pan to make your prep then? Do you do your own?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's this forum you are on about guys? Is it on tapatalk?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

steam - prep will start around june and i will be getting helo of scot stevenson

ojay - its a private forum started by datbru


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

things still ok Hilly. Let me know how you run your slin when you do mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hit me a pm kieran

all is good. lads took me out for my bday sat night and im still recovering today. been layed on couch all day lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha, nice one mate, i havnt been out in years!! will drop you a pm mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya need to clear some pm's mate, its full.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cleared pal


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lads took me out for my bday sat night. didnt get home till sunday 9am. very rough and only recoverd today.

My g/f things i am having an affair or have been and has reverted to asking girls via facebook how i no them. such a pity but alas such is life i guess.

anyway training today push b

decline press x 3 sets - up in weight here

inc db press x 1 set - up in reps

stretch

OH db press x 3 sets -up in reps

upright rows - up in reps

stretch

tricep bench dips - with with 65kg for 15 reps and 75kg for 12 reps with 2 dropsets. getting bloody strong on these

OH rope x 1 set - up in reps

stretch

additional calf toe press.

diet is as always killing me.

thoughts

having a pose today it is very obviouse i am the biggest i have ever been. Now ideally i would like to push for some more size over the next 4-8 weeks but this means the food needs to go up or the supplements. Now i would rather up thhe food and am doing this from today but i can see it making my life a misery. i really dont want to upp the supps because i cant eat enough so this will be monitored over the next week. if i cant do this then i am going to start dieting early and just come in very slowly.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Mate that is not how life is. Not a chance my Mrs would even dream of doing that i would be fuming and she's knows that it would have to be over. If the trust ain't there then there isn't a relationship mate, trust me i've been there. I'm just lucky where i am now and who i'm with. Just don't let it spiral matey and hope it gets sorted and i mean that. Rant over 

227lbs today and i've just started force feeding myself and getting serious this week starting today. 8lbs to go


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bigacb said:


> Mate that is not how life is. Not a chance my Mrs would even dream of doing that i would be fuming and she's knows that it would have to be over. If the trust ain't there then there isn't a relationship mate, trust me i've been there. I'm just lucky where i am now and who i'm with. Just don't let it spiral matey and hope it gets sorted and i mean that. Rant over
> 
> 227lbs today and i've just started force feeding myself and getting serious this week starting today. 8lbs to go


cheers mate, theres a little more indepth to it than that. she hasnt just started doing it for no reason but wont believe me no matter what i say. much appreciate ure thoughts tho

anyway 227lb is bloody good i will weigh in friday/sat and see were im at


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I no mate but if trust is there then there shouldn't be an issue  think i'm going to struggle getting to 235lb. Think my body has decided no matter how much food i put in then it ain't going to grow anymore, i'm only running a low dose of AAS atm so we'll see. Seem to be leaning out at 6k+ a day. Need to up the food again, might have to add in some (more) dirty meals to get the extra cals in.

How's the stomach issues going now?


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I no mate but if trust is there then there shouldn't be an issue  think i'm going to struggle getting to 235lb. Think my body has decided no matter how much food i put in then it ain't going to grow anymore, i'm only running a low dose of AAS atm so we'll see. Seem to be leaning out at 6k+ a day. Need to up the food again, might have to add in some (more) dirty meals to get the extra cals in.

How's the stomach issues going now?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stomach issues are a nightmare pal, dont think there guna let me break 230 unless i go up supplements drasticly and dont wanna supplement a lack of food with supps if i can help it. may have to diet early and just been very lean all summer


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push b today and another good workout

concentration curls - up in reps

stretch

bb rows x 2 sets - up in reps

wide grip pull downs

ab strap - up in reps

stretch

cable wrist curls x 2 sets up in weight

abs x 100 reps as quick as possible.

diet - very heavy today due to 2 training days

buckwheat/chicken/dried fruit/pro powder

shake/sprouted bread/rice milk

isolate shake

intra shake and pwo - rice milk/gluten free cereal/egg powder and banana

new pots/chicken/fruit or rice milk

maybe nandos if not no idea

no idea yet

as can see im already busting full and have 3 meals left of which to i dont even want to think what im going to try and eat. very soul destroying if im honest and im getting sick of my bad stomach


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gutting on the stomach mate, just fcuking amazed they havnt sorted you out yet. Have potentially fractured a rib today so not feeling great myself  off to the hospital after work at 8!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bloody hell mate nightmare


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sucks the stomach thing is still carrying on Hilly mate... also re the girl thing... women mate... cant live with them.... um thats it really...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> sucks the stomach thing is still carrying on Hilly mate... also re the girl thing... women mate... cant live with them.... um thats it really...


I no mate, i wanted to bulk for the next 4-8 weeks but its just getting me down and is bloody anoying to be fair.

i like cant live with them cant ride without them haha well unless ure gay but i dont roll that way


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> bloody hell mate nightmare


Tell me about it!! Something always happens when i get into cycle and start doing really well! Will let you know how i get on at the hospital tonight.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hilly said:


> dont push it GP
> 
> im 25 kieran. yes i no old as hell


Mate that's only old for a girl, guys get better with age...


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

hilly said:


> stomach issues are a nightmare pal, dont think there guna let me break 230 unless i go up supplements drasticly and dont wanna supplement a lack of food with supps if i can help it. may have to diet early and just been very lean all summer


Sorry to hear that matey it must be a right pain! Think i'm going to go lean over the summer me thinks then do a blast before the prep begins. I've upped cals massively since yesterday and i'm up 2lbs at 229lbs  . Going to continue this for a week and a half me thinks and push for 235lbs. 10,000 cals today in work for 14 hours so it's not too bad. 5,000+ done only 5 to go


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats alot of bloody food mate.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I no mate fell short of it, ended up with 9k. Change of plans might do a show in September now so start prep in May


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wehey happy days what show


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Either WEST MIDLANDS or MIDLANDS, they're only a week apart. I'll have to have a proper think. Body fat is approx 15% wondering how long do you think i should give myself? I was planning on cleaning my diet up completely and probably drop a couple of % in the process then do a 16 week prep?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push c today

plate loadedchest press x 3 reps up in reps but only by 1

dips x 1 set down in reps

stretch

reverse shoulder press machine x 3 sets massivly up in weight here

front raises x 1 set

close grip smith x 2 sets up in weights

oh db press x 1 set up in weight.

probs due to naughty weekend i had lmao

diet

fasted until 11am then had

isolate and natty pb

then smoothie

chicken breast on sunflower seed bread and handful chips

workout shake - pepto pro/glut/bcaa - pwo egg protein and 30g carbs

sprouted spelt bread with 200g cooked chicken

to have chicken and eggs or PB


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Quick catch up - biggest you've ever been despite stomach issues still! Amazing hilly, that must be taking some work to do that mate. Injuries all ok mate? What comp you thinking of doing this year?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Just to let you know I'm still reading and still a fan mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How are you continuing to grow mate because that doesnt look like a lot of food at all? whats the total macros on an average day??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Quick catch up - biggest you've ever been despite stomach issues still! Amazing hilly, that must be taking some work to do that mate. Injuries all ok mate? What comp you thinking of doing this year?


cheers pal,have managed to repair my shoulderalmost fully with some careful peptide experiments that i have been very pleased with.

show aim is leeds ukbff early oct however if still having distended stomach issues then this wont be a possibility but we shall see


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> How are you continuing to grow mate because that doesnt look like a lot of food at all? whats the total macros on an average day??


Im not growing on that much food mate i have reduced food this week as the doctor says i have to to try and sort transit issues so cant be forcing so much food.

last week totals looked like 55p and 25 p b efore training then 120c/70p over the workout 2 hour period intra andpwo, then two meals of 60p/120c then 3 mals of 50p/100c so imagne if i trainin 2 days in a row i would be eating

100c/50p

100c/50p

100c/50p

50p

120c/70p workout shakess

120c/60p

120c/60p

so a fair amount of food ad with this increased foodi was being sic in my mouth tc as my body just wasnt pusing it thr


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

d4ead said:


> Just to let you know I'm still reading and still a fan mate.


much appreciated pal


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

CURRENT PLANS

in light of the above orders of the doctor i will be dieting for 8 weeks then trying o grow slowly while stayin very lean and drpping ino the show wih a mini diet hopefully


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

health update

have chest infection so havnt trained feel like crap

stomach/throat issue

doctor has given me tablets for transit issues/stomach emptying issues so see how these work fingers crossed.

i also have to reduce food intake so will be mini dieting/semifasting etc for the next 6-8 weeks


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

is it the carbs giving you stomach issue?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gooner fc said:


> is it the carbs giving you stomach issue?


no mate just food in general unfortunatly the think i have transit issues


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a food test done not long ago and found i was food intolerant to certain foods and they just was not digesting properly. They said to get a pro-biotic called acidophilus to help support digestion and some digestive enzyme, check it out. Hope you sort out your problem soon as i hate to train hard but feel my foods not doing its job.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Gooner where did you get that food test done?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Hilly which post was the docs orders on you allude to above? think I missed that one... hows things in general...?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Hilly.

Not been on here for a while but will catch up with your thread over next few days. How's things in general mate? The stomach issues sorted yet? You've probably wrote a lot about it but i have a lot a catching up to do on here!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gooner cheers for the tips. have tried those digestive enzymes and also had a food allergy test done. didnt make a difference.

GP - doc has me on some transit tabs to help transit and gastric emptying

snake nice to see u pal. as above doc has me trying some tablets. training going well stomach a nightmare got upto 225ish sat at around 220 ish now.

no training today as chest still bad but 30 mins cardio done and 15 mins stretching


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ah I see buddy... good luck with it all mate...


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

OJay said:


> Gooner where did you get that food test done?


I went to a spa day (champneys) with my misses and had it done there it was a vega test, paid £45.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

gooner fc said:


> I went to a spa day (champneys) with my misses and had it done there it was a vega test, paid £45.


really want to get one done but cannot find one in Norwich anywhere


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Transit tablets = laxatives?

Sounds like you've found a doctor willing to try some different things mate! Promising...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Transit tablets = laxatives?
> 
> Sounds like you've found a doctor willing to try some different things mate! Promising...


nt lxaitives but they are supposed to help the body move the food through ure system better and also help with stomach emptying incase the food is sitting in the stomach to much,

cardio 30 mins done yesterday and today. will be training this afternoon


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

what ya training mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> what ya training mate?


trained pull yesterday and was a good session

supine cable curls x 2 sets up in weight here

stretch

rack chins - up in reps her 2 sets

ab strap descending wm - up in reps

t bar rows - up in weight x 2 set the first 130kg set was a little sloppy in form but got em and lats were fried

stretch

pinwheels - x 2 sets up in reps


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good mate. Shame about your stomach - thought that would have well and truly been sorted now buddy :huh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

why all the stretching lately mate and how do you do it, for how long, what benefit etc.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Well Keiren he is getting older now so has to stretch else he will freeze up  

*ducks and runs for cover*


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Well Keiren he is getting older now so has to stretch else he will freeze up
> 
> *ducks and runs for cover*


Oh yeah forgot he was an old man.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

snake cheers mate i thought it would have been to

kieran the stretching during training is part of dc training. the idea is similar to fst 7 in that the exteme stretching straight after last set when muscle is full of blood stretches the muscle fascia. these are known as extreme stretches and are done for 45-90 seconds then the weight goes up

then i am stretching twice a week after cardio to improve flexibility for both muscle shape and to help during training and posing on stage. the more flexibile a muscle is the more force that can be produced when the muscle contracts as it can stretch more.

these are done currently 2 x 30 second static holds for each muscle pushing further each time. i have seen studies showing 3 x 30 seconds works but i am trying 2 x. holding for 30+ seconds as this allows golgi tendons and muscle spindles to switch off so the stretch can go further.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

hilly said:


> these are done currently 2 x 30 second static holds for each muscle pushing further each time. i have seen studies showing 3 x 30 seconds works but i am trying 2 x. holding for 30+ seconds as this allows golgi tendons and muscle spindles to switch off so the stretch can go further.


Like the sound of this, will be interested to hear as to whether it makes a noticeable difference in time...

As for the last bit though, surely you'd want to excite the GTO, not decrease activity like you would with the Muscle Spindles?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hilly said:


> snake cheers mate i thought it would have been to
> 
> kieran the stretching during training is part of dc training. the idea is similar to fst 7 in that the exteme stretching straight after last set when muscle is full of blood stretches the muscle fascia. these are known as extreme stretches and are done for 45-90 seconds then the weight goes up
> 
> ...


ok so its not cos youre getting old   x


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Like the sound of this, will be interested to hear as to whether it makes a noticeable difference in time...
> 
> As for the last bit though, surely you'd want to excite the GTO, not decrease activity like you would with the Muscle Spindles?


from what i read both muscle spindles and GT are part of the reflex mechanism and stretching for longer than 30 secs turns both of these off. I have confirmed this with my manual therapy lecture on my sports physio course and he agreed it is correct


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> ok so its not cos youre getting old   x


ok ok it may be due to me getting a little older lol.

i guess this means u better be stretching twice a day old man

no training yesterday just cardio

legs today


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Things looking good mate. Am gonna have a read up on the stretching though as it sounds like quite a good idea the way your doing it and the reasons for it!

As always, a fountain of knowledge mate! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Makes sense Hilly, may give this a try soon because i am not flexible at all.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no worries snake

kieran the 2 different types i do are to achieve 2 different things but i feel both beneficial.

if i had to pick one tho it would be the 2/3 sessions of stretching a week as i feel stretching/flexibility is very important for what we do were as fascia stretching is just a theory i believe


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> no worries snake
> 
> kieran the 2 different types i do are to achieve 2 different things but i feel both beneficial.
> 
> if i had to pick one tho it would be the 2/3 sessions of stretching a week as i feel stretching/flexibility is very important for what we do were as fascia stretching is just a theory i believe


Will give them both a try mate. need to research it as have no idea how to stretch.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

http://timwescott.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Talk&action=print&thread=3005


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pull c

supine bicep curls x 2 sets - up in weight here

stretch

rack chins x 2 sets up in weight

t bar rows x 2 sets - up in weight

stretch

piunwheels x 2 sets - up in weight

today

legs c what a blood working me and a good friend of mine trained and killed each other both almost spewed at the end. he will be doing leefs show with me and is a big chunk of a young lad at 18 plus stone 22 years old so im hoping he will do well once we get there

anyway

seated calf superset

with seated calf x 3 sets - up in weight

stretch

ham curls - up in reps x 2 sets

stretch

varied rom smith squats x 3 sets - up in weight

leg ext widowmaker x 1 set

stretch

additioncal chest set

as can see strength is still on the rise, food is slightly reduced and 4/5 cardio sessions this week. stomach feels beter on slightly less food and new tabs so see how they go and if i keep getting stronger im hoping to lean up slowly and grow.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pull a yesterday

scott curls x 2 sets - up in reps

stretch

deadlifts x 2 sets

machine pull dows x 3 sets

underhand pull down x 1 set 20 reps

stretch

bb wrist curls x 2 sets

done - weights slightly different and exercises as different gym but pleased overall.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs today

seated toe raise

superset standing calf raise x 3 sets - up in weight here

stretch

ghr x 1 rest pause set - up in reps here

stretch

bb hack squats x 3 sets - up in weight here

leg extensuions x 1 set WM upo in weight

additional 1 set bicep curls

great session strength still on the rise


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good mate. Your training looks very low volume???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Looks good mate. Your training looks very low volume???


it is pal has been for a very long time now in off season


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I mentioned before i was lucky enough to be involved and sponsored by a new supplement company. they have been getting things sorted to start up and should be going live at http://www.protein247.co.uk/ shortly

I have been trialing there supps since january mainly there egg protein and some other basics as most of you know i have stomach issues so have been trialing different tyoes of protein and find i get on very well with this and have introduced there whey and seem to be ok with this also.

Not only am i sponsored by them but they have also asked me to have input into blends etc and other products and we are hoping to have some very interesting products coming soon such as a blend/peptide style protein powder as well as flavoured amino acid supps.

training is going well and i have started to drop weight slowly while i get my exams out of the way and then prep will start


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good, get me some good prices on supps then


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Well done Hilly, well deserved if you ask me... I am not afraid of trialling any substance just in case youre wondering...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers guys

Will keep u boys both updated


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Will keep u boys both updated


Sounds ever so slightly promising 

How things anyway mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok mate just v v snowed under with Uni work so doing what I can only 6 weeks left

How's u mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> Ok mate just v v snowed under with Uni work so doing what I can only 6 weeks left
> 
> How's u mate


What you studying again? Where do you go from there when you get qualifications?

Im good thanks mate, still hovering around 15 stone so happy with weight right now, although want some more on as i suspect i would only be about 12 stone if i cut to comp standard, maybe less lol. Getting there though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Sports therapy mate

I intend to do a masters in sports physiology n go from there really

15 stone is a bloody gd weight pal I'm currently only 15 11 myself intjink 218 lb


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> Sports therapy mate
> 
> I intend to do a masters in sports physiology n go from there really
> 
> 15 stone is a bloody gd weight pal I'm currently only 15 11 myself intjink 218 lb


Well it would be a good weight is i wasnt so fat haha, about 16-18% bodyfat at the minute i bet! Not getting any worse now though so can work on that later.

That would be good mate, i want a free deep tissue massage, on my glutes! lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Mines probs abt the same

Mate if u want me to feel ure ass just say


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained pull B today

concentration curls x 2 sets - up in reps

stretch

bb row x 2 sets - up in reps and weight

wide grip pull down x 2 sets - up in weight here

ab strap PD x 1 set - up in weight nd reps

stretch

pinwheels - x 2 sets up in weight

very very good workout again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I must research all these exercises I have never heard of. Glad things are goin well mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push c today and a good workout strength up on everything

plate loaded chest press x 3 sets - up in reps

dips x 1 set - up in reps

stretch

shoulder machine facing seated x 3 sets - up in weights and reps

bb front raise - x 1 set - up in reps

stretch

close grip smith bench x 2 sets - up in weight

oh db press x 1 set - up in weight

stretch

abs - 100 reps asap

diet - fasted for 14 hours with hiking for an hour during this time

eggs, chicken

shake, chicken

workout shake and pwo - couscous, egg protein, half a scone LOL not preping yet am i lmao

chicken, couscous

chicken, cashew nuts

gammon

total should be roughly 320+p, just under 200 carbs, 100ish fat

nothing is exact just eating cleanish and plodding along while doing all this uni work etc.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

push c done today. another great workout, up on everything

standing db curls x 2 sets

stretch

rack chins x 2 sets - up in weight

t bar rows x 2 sets - up in reps

ab strap pull down x 1 set

stretch

pinwheels - up in reps and weights x 2 sets

diet

220g pork, salad

chicken, salad

workout shake -intra workout shake mix from protein 247, pwo was egg protein from protein 247, gluten free cereal and dried fruit

chicken, sprouted spelt raisen bread

whey shake, natty peanutbutter

chicken, salad

peptides hit 5 x today again


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trained push a today and another great workout.

flat db x 3 sets - up in reps

pec deck press x 1 set - up in reps

stretch

smith oh press x 3 sets - up in reps

side laterals x 1 set - up in reps

stretch

reverse grip press x 2 sets - up in reps

v grip push down - up in weight

3 sets weight abs

addiitonal 1 superset calfs


----------



## Wjdburton (May 1, 2011)

good luck m8 looks good


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like things are going really well mate! Glad for you.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys

walked/hiked in the woods for 45 mins this am

meals

eggs/turkey

chicken/oats

egg pro/peanut butter

whey/ready break

chicken/cashew nuts

pre bed will be gammon or egg powder and oil

all supps from protein 247

trying to re introduce oats slowly see how my stomach handles them


----------

